# Audio-gd USB-32 Firmware, Drivers, and Feedback Thread



## PeterCraig

In September 2012 Audio-gd started shipping gear with the new USB-32 interface.  
   
*USB-32 Module*
Built-in USB interface compatible with Windows / Mac / Linux.
Supports 16 / 24 / 32 bit with sampling rates of 44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz, 176.4kHz, 192kHz, 384kHz.
   
*Firmware upgrade capable*
Firmware is the computer chip in the USB-32 module which contains the program which allows the Audio-gd gear to “talk to” your computer.
   
This chip is EPROM (erasable programmable read-only memory) and the program stored on it can be changed with a software tool you can download from the Audio-gd website.  This tool gives you the ability to update your equipment with the latest Firmware software when it becomes available.  You can also change the Firmware by swapping the chip inside the gear (but this requires a screwdriver and isn’t as much fun).
   
*Please be certain to read the Firmware tool guide and follow the steps carefully.*  You are updating important software which allows your gear to “talk-to” your computer.  The process is easy and will work perfectly if you _follow the steps carefully_ _in the guide_ included with the Firmware download package.
   
*USB Drivers*
For Windows users, Drivers are required to be installed on your PC for the different Firmware versions.  Mac and Linux users don’t require Drivers at this time.
   
Drives can be downloaded from the Audio-gd website.  Installation is discussed on the website and in the Firmware tool guide.
   
*Previous USB modules*
You may also be able to upgrade previous Audio-gd USB interface modules to USB-32; contact Audio-gd for details.
                                                 
*Pops and clicks, music files won’t play properly, drop-offs, and other problems…..*
It is easy to get things up and running, but it is tempting to push the limit to get the best sound from your gear.  There are going to be issues, and these are typically sorted out by learning to configure your computer and audio software properly.  
   
USB-32 supports WASAPI, Kernel Streaming, Direct Sound (and ASIO is currently being tested).  I did my research, have learned a lot in a short time, and my system is running great.  But there is always more to learn with this hobby.
   
Do some research on the applicable forums, read the guides included with the Audio-gd drivers and firmware, fool around with your audio player (Foobar etc.), and please post here so other users can help you to tune your system to perform its best.
                                                                                                
*Current USB-32 Firmware and Drivers*
Refer to the Audio-gd website for the latest Firmware and Drivers.  If you don’t have the latest version, update your system and enjoy the music……..


----------



## koonyue

Hi,
   
  I cannot made ASIO work with USB32, see my post here:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/638251/audiogd-dac-with-asio-problem


----------



## orth0dox

Getting "switching to dfu mode failed!" message every time I press "start" button. I did everything as was adviced by manual and Audio-GD NFB-11.32 (Delivery & Impression Thread). Tried both usb chips, same issue. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## PeterCraig

Quote: 





orth0dox said:


> Getting "switching to dfu mode failed!" message every time I press "start" button. I did everything as was adviced by manual and Audio-GD NFB-11.32 (Delivery & Impression Thread). Tried both usb chips, same issue. What am I doing wrong?


 
   Are you able to post a detailed list of your steps and a screen shot of the tool after you press the "Start" button.


----------



## Telstar

Out of curiosity, is possible to upgrade the firmware of the old TE7022 module? If so, would it support 176.4khz (with 32 or 24 bits)?
  This would make me easier to A/B it with another USB interface I have.


----------



## PeterCraig

Quote: 





telstar said:


> Out of curiosity, is possible to upgrade the firmware of the old TE7022 module? If so, would it support 176.4khz (with 32 or 24 bits)?
> This would make me easier to A/B it with another USB interface I have.


 

 I'm pretty certain Audio-gd is not offering a firmware upgrade for the TE7022.  Perhaps a USB-32 upgrade is available for your unit and you may want to consider that option. 
   
  This poster was able to modify his gear to USB-32:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/613851/audio-gd-reference-5-2-new-balanced-4x-pcm1704uk-dac/195#post_8824808
   
  It is likely though that not all previous gear can be upgraded due to physical limitations or design of the original unit.  Check with Kingwa on your piece.  It may be a great improvement.


----------



## Kingwa

If who have applied the tool but appear " change to dfu model fail' , please redownload the tool.


----------



## PeterCraig

*USB-32 test drivers v1.21 released for Firmware #4 [and #1] - [size=x-small]supports 32Bit / 192KHz ASIO [/size]  *
   
  See Audio-gd webpage for current details.  http://www.audio-gd.com/
   
*It should be noted that ASIO support is in test only at this time. * The default is Firmware #3 and Driver v1.1, which does not support ASIO.
   
  I have not personally installed v1.21, but did install v1.2 and had it up and running for more than a week without issue.
   
  Re-installed Windows 7 this morning (something was causing my netbook fan to run constantly) and have now configured my "Foobar-only" laptop with absolutely no internet access.
   
  My setup is a relatively low-power and inexpensive $300 Toshiba Netbook; 1.66ghz and 2GB RAM.  Output method is KS and my Foobar output buffer length is set to a hefty 2000ms to prevent [almost all] dropout scenarios.  1000ms would probably work also, but I don't hear a difference in sound with the larger buffer, and I prefer to have a problem free system.  Probably should of bought a more powerful laptop eh?
   
  And so now I'm back with Firmware #3 and Driver v1.1 for the time being.  I've done so much testing lately (goofing around really) and I just want to stick with the default version for now and enjoy the music again.
   
  I'll see how long I can resist installing the new drivers......


----------



## koonyue

Oh ! It is a GREAT news, can't wait to try it out
   
  Good job Audio-GD !
   
  Thanks


----------



## Anda

Anybody using this on Linux? Are you forced to use a Windows PC if you want to upgrade the firmware? Don't know when but I'll get one of the DACs with this module on loan - Looking forward to trying out this USB interface.


----------



## PeterCraig

*Need some feedback from other users on the Firmware #4 and Driver v1.21.*
   
   
  I'm running the Ref 5.32 and my front-end is Foobar V1.1.18 and I am using Wasapi ver 3.0 for my latest listening tests 
   
   
  I installed the new firmware and driver yesterday, and then reinstalled Firmware #3 and Driver v1.1 this morning, and then back again to #4 and Driver v1.21, and back and forth etc.
   
   
  What I'm noticing mostly is that the detail retrieval and the tightness of the bass is _vastly improved_.  It was an unmistakeable upgrade to me but still I have been switching drivers and firmware so often it has gotten to the point where I don't trust my ears anymore.  So hopefully some other users can give this a try and also supply their feedback.


----------



## koonyue

Hi Peter,
   
  I have uninstall driver 1.2, and install 1.21 last night, on Win7, "Nothing" has changed, all problem related to ASIO 32 bits is still there.
   
  Anybody have installed driver 1.21 and get the ASIO 32 bits working?
   
  Anda:
   
  Yes, I am using Ref5.32, FW#4 on linux, actually a Puppy Linux with MPD. It just work, no need to install any driver, and sound GOOD ~
   
  Thanks


----------



## PeterCraig

Someone correct me if I am wrong but I don't think VIA ASIO supports 32 bit.  ASIO4ALL is required to be installed for 32 bit streaming.
   
  Koonyue, I understand from earlier posts that you are not fond of ASIO4ALL, but when I take a look at the cPlay website and other sites that support this player, they seem to all suggest using ASIO4ALL.  Check this site out for example: http://www.audioasylum.com/cgi/vt.mpl?f=pcaudio&m=31286
   
  Have you given ASIO4ALL a try yet?


----------



## koonyue

Hi Peter,
   
  Finally ... someone who finally understand what I am asking ...
   
  First of all, VIA ASIO do not care whether it is 16, or 32 bits. ASIO driver is talking directly to the audio device, and it is the audio device which control the sample rate, which in our case, the bit rate being choose in Envy control panel.
   
  Therefore, VIA ASIO now work under 16 bits because the default sample rate under Envy control panel is 16 bits. If we change to 32 bits under Envy, VIA ASIO should "know" and reflect it in the player (Foobar / Cplay), but sadly, it is not the case now, the communication between VIA ASIO and Envy is somehow broken, so no matter what we have choose under Envy, VIA ASIO still detect 16 bits.
   
  Let me further describe my problem
   
  I have 2 Windows in my PC, one Win7 32 bits, one WinXP
   
  On Win7, I hv both Cplay and FooBar installed.
  Under Foobar, I can use VIA ASIO but only 16 bits
  Under Cplay, I can only use ASIO4ALL (it say 32 bits, but I don't think it is reliable)
   
  and the most important is, Foobar with VIA ASIO sound SO much better then Cplay with ASIO4ALL
   
  On WinXP, I hv only Cplay installed and this Windows is being extremely tuned and tweaked which it cannot run Foobar, so only Cplay + ASIO4ALL will work (VIA ASIO still fail since Cplay only support 32 bits ASIO)
   
  My question is, since all my previous DAC (last one is emu0404) come with factory provided ASIO driver which support 32 bits and work under my Cplay on XP. If I need to compare this Ref 5.32 head to head with my previous DAC, I need to compare under the native ASIO driver with 32 bits, under XP and Cplay
   
  Moreover, in the case of Win7, it clearly show the VIA ASIO sound much better then ASIO4ALL, no argue because we are comparing a native ASIO driver, and a simulate one like ASIO4ALL.
   
  ASIO4ALL is really only meant for onboard sound card, it is not something we need to use for a DAC that cost that much !
  
  I still got wonderful sound now (using Puppy Linux / MPD), but somehow I really like to try this DAC under Cplay with native ASIO driver. I understand this driver is still under testing, but the feedback from AudioGD is not very positive ...
   
  Quite hopeless actually, any help would he appreciated
   
  Thanks


----------



## PeterCraig

Quote: 





koonyue said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Finally ... someone who finally understand what I am asking ...


 
   
  Perhaps I understand what you are asking, but I don't have answers though.
   
  I do have some questions which may not help you with your cPlay predicament, but might help shed some light overall:
   
  (1) On your Win7 under Foobar, which is sounding better: ASIO4ALL or VIA ASIO.
   
  (2) And if you have time, on your Win7 under Foobar which is sounding better: VIA ASIO or KS.
   
  I did do some reading last week about "tweaking" the PC for play with cPlay and it sounds daunting.  I'm impressed and if you went to all that trouble, and can listen that closely to notice the differences in sound quality, then I'm thinking your ears should be in shape to help pick out the best configuration for USB-32.
   
*What I would really like to know is.....which sounds better:* Firmware #4 under Windows or under Linux.  koonyue, that would be really helpful to get an opinion on those different setups.  I know it is difficult to a/b two different operating systems with only one DAC.....but you may be able to give an opinion.  I'm not sure there are too many other people who have both Win7 and Linux available for testing.


----------



## koonyue

Peter,
   
  I done a LOT tweaking on XP and get some pretty good sound out of it, currently I only have 10 processes running when playing music, the whole registry (software, security etc ..) has been cut into under 1MB, the whole Windows installation size is around 200MB
   
  However, now I think Puppy Linux with MPD sound even better then a highly tweaked XP (what a pity ... but I learn a lot)
   
  Anyway, under Win7 / Foobar, VIA ASIO sound much better than ASIO4ALL, details:
   
  ASIO4ALL: the most digital and distort sounding, not worth a try
  VIA ASIO: the most analog sound, smooth, full and orangic
  KS: Very balance, clean, dynamic is very good, but still has just a bit of digital sounding
  WASAPI: Crispy and detail, but somehow the sound is quite boring
   
  Between VIA ASIO and KS, it is a hard choice, but since KS is running at 32 bits and VIA ASIO on 16 bits, it is still not a fair comparison. (I choose VIA ASIO after all)
   
  Also KS give me random IO error, and hung up Foobar during my 7/24 DAC burn in period
   
  All latency are set to 256ms, anything lower sound harsh to my ear, although no click-and-pop sound even at 50ms
   
  Some extra info:
  - Win7 with CMP sound much fuller, sound has more weight, esp. bass
  - Win7 with Fidelizer has not much difference to my ears
  - Difference to my previous DAC, Ref 5.32 sound best at default CPU clock and voltage, under clock or reduce voltage will make it sound dull, I guess slightly over clock / voltage will sound even better
  - I did not compare FW 3 and 4, not enough time ...
   
  About Linux:
  http://murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=662902
   
  I use the above Puppy Linux with MPD, Puppy is the Linux distribution which has been highly chop off to include only stuff related to audio. MPD is the actual music player run under Linux
   
  There is NO driver need to be installed, the whole Puppy/MPD can install in the USB stick and update BIOS to boot from that USB stick, after boot, the USB stick can detach as the whole OS has loaded into RAM
   
  I highly recommend you guys give it a try
   
  Thanks
   
  Thanks


----------



## PeterCraig

Thanks koonyu.  I'm going to try and install Linux on my system, maybe over the coming holidays.
   
It would be great to get some feedback from people on their preferences for either:
*(1) Firmware #3 with Driver V1.1* 
*(2) Firmware #4 with Driver V1.21*
   
I have not completed my listening tests as it takes time, you need to live with equipment for awhile to appreciate it.  
   
*So far what I think is:*
   
I loved V1.1; it was lush and detailed, very enjoyable to listen to.  Good recordings and great recordings both sounded really musical.  No ear fatigue.  
   
V1.21 is much more detailed and the bass is way more tight.  Initially it sounds better right away.  Especially the bass
o KS and VIA ASIO sound the best.  Great recordings have no ear fatigue, but with good recordings it can be a bit fatiguing for me with the higher frequencies.  Maybe it is just because the music is so much more detailed and revealing?
o Great jazz recordings sound more real, lifelike, accurate but  I do miss the warm sound from V1.1.
   
So I'm going to reinstall V1.1 (with Firmware #3) soon and listen to that some more.  It may not be so detailed as V1.21, but I can listen to V1.1 louder and it sounds more musical.  It is more enjoyable in many ways, but I think I might miss the bass with  V1.21.
   
It only takes a few minutes to switch Firmware and Driver.  If others can try and listen to both setups and post also, that would be great.
   
*EDIT - *please see this post for an update:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/285#post_9005046


----------



## PeterCraig

joune, what do you mean exactly when you write: "*All latency are set to 256ms, anything lower sound harsh to my ear, although no click-and-pop sound even at 50ms" *
   
  I'm an ASIO newbie and was wondering which settings are these exactly? 
   
  I see in ASIO4ALL there is the Latency Compensation settings in the configuration.  Are these the settings you are talking about.
   
  And where would I set this for VIA ASIO.


----------



## PeterCraig

*New USB-32 driver for test purpose has been released.*
   
  For Firmware #4 [and #1] Driver V1.22 is available for download and test from the Audio-gd website.
   
  VIA ASIO now supports 32 bit.


----------



## zachchen1996

Is this an updated and improved version of audio-gd's digital interface?


----------



## PeterCraig

There is more stuff for USB-32 going on in the NFB 11.32 thread.
   
*Don't miss out on the action:*  http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread/255


----------



## hawkhead

Has anyone got this working with VIA ASIO and Windows 8 ?
   
  (I have the DI) Can get WASAPI, KS and ASIO4ALL OK but VIA ASIO plays with no sound and control panel will not open


----------



## LammerOutsider

Recieved my NFB 15.32 today. When I use ASIO: directKS ASIO, there are strange sounds when changing songs. Also I dont know how to do it to play normal "windows" sounds, like video from youtube, with ASIO that does not work, I need to swich to DS: Audio-gd in foobar to play games etc..  any help pls?


----------



## rdsu

Quote: 





hawkhead said:


> Has anyone got this working with VIA ASIO and Windows 8 ?
> 
> (I have the DI) Can get WASAPI, KS and ASIO4ALL OK but VIA ASIO plays with no sound and control panel will not open


 
   
  I have DI-V3 and I can't also use VIA ASIO on Windows 8 64bit...


----------



## kwatch

rdsu said:


> I have DI-V3 and I can't also use VIA ASIO on Windows 8 64bit...





I don't have any problem with win 8 64 bit professional. I have 11.32 which I purchased in Jan 2013.


----------



## rdsu

Quote: 





kwatch said:


> I don't have any problem with win 8 64 bit professional. I have 11.32 which I purchased in Jan 2013.


 
   
  I also purchased DI-V3 in January 2013...


----------



## ninjikiran

on my PC I can run on WASAPI or Asio using the lowest buffer values without any drop outs.  EVEN when I am playing a game(muted of course )  So I guess its very much dependent.
   
  My only issue with USB32 is how finicky it is with USB controllers, especially USB 3.0 which have no issue handling any other 1.1/2.0 devices I own.  Makes installing it the first time a chore.


----------



## rdsu

Hi ninjikiran,
   
  What player you use with Audio-gd USB32?
   
  Thanks


----------



## rdsu

Posted by *Kingwa *(http://www.head-fi.org/t/500369/audio-gd-digital-interface/3630#post_9303308)
   
  Quote: 





> Hi all, we are cooperating with VIA engineers to test with USB3.0 and WIN8. They report that they have tested on some PCs and do not have not any problems yet.
> If you have experienced an issue with USB3.0 or Win8, please send a report to us, audio-gd@126.com
> The email title: Report of USB3.0 (or Win8)
> Include the below information:
> ...


----------



## ninjikiran

Quote: 





rdsu said:


> Hi ninjikiran,
> 
> What player you use with Audio-gd USB32?
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  Foobar2000


----------



## jkwanness

I can't seem to get VIA ASIO to work... it throws a error message when i try to add VIO virtual drivers in foobar: 
   
  "An error occured while querying "VIA DirectKS ASIO" driver. Please stop ASIO playback and shut down any other software using ASIO.
  Additional info: Initializing ASIO driver failed"
   
  Anyways i manage to get ASIO4ALL to work.. 32 bits both channel 44.1-192kHZ, hardware buffer = 3ms, ASIO Buffer size = 96 samples. Latency Compensation 32 samples in and out.
   
  It sounds much better compared to stock settings. Maybe its utilizing nfb3's hardware? i dont know. What do you guys think? any settings i can still do or should i try switching VIA ASIO instead? Thanks guys..
   
   
  My gear = MSI GX660 laptop Win7 64bit > USB 2.0 > NFB 3.32 (TXCO clock) > amp and stuff


----------



## Telstar

Stupid thing, but did you update your foobar ASIO plugin?


----------



## jkwanness

Quote: 





telstar said:


> Stupid thing, but did you update your foobar ASIO plugin?


 
   
  I just copied the .dll files from the audio-gd zip as told..


----------



## Telstar

Quote: 





jkwanness said:


> I just copied the .dll files from the audio-gd zip as told..


 
  uh? I mean foobar asio plugin. Did audio-gd supplied their own?


----------



## genclaymore

Yea they do instal the drivers, in a folder. I didn't notice them my self, til looked on the page and saw where the files was located in the driver folder.


----------



## hfsub

A USB32 driver v1.3 can be found in the front page of audio-gd.com


----------



## jkwanness

Quote: 





hfsub said:


> A USB32 driver v1.3 can be found in the front page of audio-gd.com


 
   
   
  For DI only? Do you know of any improvements? IMHO i'll only update if there are sonic improvements. If it's not broken don't fix it lol.. ASIO and my the usb32 pretty fragile lol...


----------



## genclaymore

It not just for DI only, The drivers works on all audio-GD devices that uses the USB-32, meaning NFB15.32 etc etc etc. because I using it now on my NFB 15.32


----------



## jkwanness

Ahh alright thanks.. I think I'll try it soon


----------



## rdsu

After try the latest Audio-gd USB32 v1.3 driver, these are the issues:
  Quote: 





rdsu said:


> About Windows 8 64bits, USB 3.0(Renesas/NEC - µPD72020) and driver issues:
> 
> 
> USB3.0: I have to also restart DI when restart Windows. This didn't happen with USB2.0.
> ...


----------



## norrest

Came board USB-32 for my Audio gd 17.2 17.32 as it is now. Torment with the installation, but now there was another problem. I downloaded the driver but after installing AudiogdUSB32v2.0forwin showed 1.0 and I thought the problem with the firmware. After flashing the USB32firmware tool and VT1731.BIN device stopped working, but all the same it was possible to reflash. Kingva said that you had to read the manual carefully and choose among Firmware *. Dfu
  After flashing the Firmware 7.dfu to normal DAC has not passed, and after all USB Firmware 4.dfu was as an unknown device. Now you need to buy firmware


----------



## JaMo

Hi guys,
   
  A new firmware is now announced on Audio-gd. It is named firmware #9 and solves the Linux (including Squeezebox Touch) 88.2 kHz sample-rate problem.
   
  I have tested the new firmware and can confirm it is working stable with SBT using Triode's EDO in asynchronous mode. The firmware works fine with 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96, 176.4, 192 kHz-material in wav , m4a and flac (tested formats) Maybe more.
   
  This is good news for all SBT-users using USB32 (VIA VT1731 receiver chip) 
   
   
  Happy listening ; )
  /Jan


----------



## kwatch

Does firmware #9 work on NFB-11.32?  If so, where can I download it?


----------



## JaMo

Hi kwatch,
   
  It should work if You have the USB32 in it. Earlier version of NFB-11 was equipped with the Tenor 7022L for USB-input.
   
  I know that Kingwa, right now is working to put up the link for download on their webpage. Check there during the day.
   
  /Jan


----------



## Allek

Hi guys,
   
  Just can't find the new Firmware #8 on the audio-gd site to try it with my NFB-11.32.
  Could you please give me a link to download it?
   
  Thank you!


----------



## JaMo

@ Allek
   
  Download and use firmware #9.
   
  (The #8 was too much "beta", so it is withdrawn and therefore not accessable at Audio-gd homepage any more.)
   
  /Jan


----------



## Allek

Thank you for your reply, Jan!
   
  But unfortunately, I cannot find Firmware #9 download link on the audio-gd site as well...
  I would highly recommend Audio-gd to bring appropriate links in order for easy and user friendly access.
  Could you please give me a link to Firmware #9 if you have it?


----------



## davidsh

Drivers iinstalled, but no sound: I have tried ASIO, Direct Sound and WASAPI.


----------



## HeatFan12

Well, your device is not mapped David.  It should say left and right.  Post a screenshot of the device output box while it's dropped down.


----------



## davidsh

I can choose the device in the output tab. Exactly what info do you need from the output device box?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





davidsh said:


> I can choose the device in the output tab. Exactly what info do you need from the output device box?


 
   
   
  You are trying to use ASIO4ALL.  When you click on the device output dropdown, would like to see what's available.


----------



## davidsh

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nothing available except ASIO4ALL v2 under ASIO virtual devices.


----------



## HeatFan12

What happens when you add new device?  This is how it should look.  Then you click either device and you should be able to configure (map the channels left and right).  For me, in the second shot, I would 'map' Audio GD 1- left and Audio GD 2- right.  I'm not using the device at the moment that's why it says HD Audio Output 1 and 2, left and right.
   
   
   

   
   

   
   
   
   
   
  Another thing I noticed on your shots in the device dropdown (that's why I wanted to see it), is it's not showing the Audio GD device and you have KS and WASAPI installed.  Look at this shot.  You are sure the drivers installed correctly?


----------



## davidsh

The SVB-202D should be the audio gd device. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





davidsh said:


> The SVB-202D should be the audio gd device. Nothing wrong with that.


 
   
  Ok, my error then.  All my A-GD gear usually says Audio-GD or something to that effect.  Have you tried any other players in the meantime (just to see if you get sound, no matter the output)?


----------



## davidsh

Yup, WMP and spotify


----------



## HeatFan12

Let's back track a bit then Dave.  What A-GD device are you using?  Purchased new?  used?  Do you know the firmware and driver version?  How did you install drivers and firmware (instructions on the site)?
   
  Sorry for the questions but something is off and when in doubt back tracking a bit might help...(I'm still confused why your gear does not say Audio-GD in the dropdown...lol...)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Here is my uLilith output


----------



## davidsh

I will respond properly when I get to a computer (sorry for my short replies).
A hint: I don't seem to be able to find the VIA panel?


----------



## davidsh

Okay... Now you get the full story. I am using the SA1.32 DAC, which I have borrowed (along with a lot of other members of the local 'head-fi' of my country). Everyone else could get it to work. I can't. 
   
  I guess I don't know the firmware version, but it is a fairly new device lent to us 'head-fiers' by the adminstrator of the forum, who also sells gear.
   
  The DAC does work with my macbook. I have used the same drivers as the person who had the DAC before me. It isn't the drivers that they link to on the Audio GD website. I can find the link if you want me to.
   
  When I installed the drivers I followed the guide until the ASIO part where I couldn't find the device in the dropdown menu. First time I tried the DAC, I got a bit of sound - like 2 seconds. Then it stopped and a 1kHz tone (or something like that) suddenly began to play from the headphones.
   
  Thank you for all your help.


----------



## thegrobe

I'm curious to hear your thoughts on the SA-1.32 when you get it up and running. I have it and really like it. do you a link to the forum in your country where you discuss it?

Why not use the drivers found on the AGD site?

FYI- of the AGD drivers, I use KS. the AGD "ASIO" is just KS in a wrapper, I find the KS on its own to work better (less buggy on my system) and sounds a bit better. YMMV.


----------



## davidsh

The forum is in Danish. Actually, I really like the SA1.32. My first impressions is that the 1.32 has a nice sound stage encased in a slight warmth. The sound stage isn't overly expansive and 'hovering in the air', but it has a nice sense of space and dimensionality. The sound seem smooth, but not polite. Rather more like dynamic and smooth.
   
  When I listened to the DAC, I got a sense of being in a slightly dark movie theater sized venue or something like that... Just my first impressions, and ofc everything is said in reference to my other DAC.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





davidsh said:


> Okay... Now you get the full story. I am using the SA1.32 DAC, which I have borrowed (along with a lot of other members of the local 'head-fi' of my country). Everyone else could get it to work. I can't.
> 
> I guess I don't know the firmware version, but it is a fairly new device lent to us 'head-fiers' by the adminstrator of the forum, who also sells gear.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  My pleasure David...Just hope we can get it going.
   
  Do you the have the VIA ASIO.exe?


----------



## davidsh

No, I don't. What is it's function?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





davidsh said:


> No, I don't. What is it's function?


 
   
   
  After one of the updates it came along.  It shows the Audio-GD is active I guess.


----------



## davidsh

I have tried uninstalling the usb drivers. The DAC does accept 96/24 optical input, though not 192/24 for some reason. So it partially works... Which drivers should I install, and how do I know which to install?


----------



## i019791

Quote: 





davidsh said:


> I have tried uninstalling the usb drivers. The DAC does accept 92/24 optical input, though not 192/24 for some reason. So it partially works... Which drivers should I install, and how do I know which to install?


 
  It is likely that it uses the DIR9001 spdif chip, which is limited to 96 khz


----------



## SidiousX

Hmmm... since I am the man who enjoyed the progess and aswell controlling the situation, but in the meantime our master of creation is not so obsessed with information flow, let me humble to announce, about 08082013 we had an firmware update, which assuming the changelog was mainly aimed to usb 3.0 compatibility issues. Resume as of 0808 we had 2 the newest firmwares concerning either USB-32 or DI-V3, there are respectfully 9-3 and 10-3, so play about them if you wish. Me beeing pioneer experimental always, 9-3, same as previosuly 9 or 7 is nice and dandy. So good luck with your experimental progress.


----------



## davidsh

^What the above poster is trying to say, is that the A-GD stuff doesn't necessarily play nice with usb 3.0? I have only tried my usb 3.0 ports.


----------



## SidiousX

Ehh.. no good deeds goes unpunished. I am not saying any of such thing. I am only inform fellow memebers that there is the new firmware if anyone beside me is intertested to use it. USB 3.0 is still work in progres for many mainboards producers, there are many implementations like native intel Z87, and add-on ones like asmedia, nec, reneisance etc.. So bottomline is if using any of this various implementaion, your USB device should meet various parameters correctly, that is what was in work of this firmware version i assume. Here is direct quote from changleog.
  "[size=12pt]Firmware #9-3 :  Support Windows, mac and Linux (SBT) , for all DAC built in USB-32 if want to connect SBT through USB, update to this firmware. *( Improve USB3.0 compatibility )*[/size]"
  If you have no problmes with your USB-32 DAC on USB3.0 port its great, if you have the problem this firmware update might fix it, that's all.


----------



## rdsu

@SidiousX,
   
  Where we can get it?


----------



## SidiousX

They were once published on official Audio-GD site, but unfortunatelly as of some less capable folks, who shaterred their firmwares chips, firmwares were pulled off from main site. Yet after pulling ofr links to firmware from the main sites Kingwa published tchem few times in few different threads. Here is the link to the last one known to me.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/500369/audio-gd-digital-interface/3870#post_9563929
  I am the fan of either Audio-GD DAC's and the new things in general, so i always check new firmwares and drivers. I can say that from firmware 7, thru 9 and till 9-3, changes are cosmetics at its best in case if you are using DAC plugin directly to your pc USB ports. Still its rather good seeing Kingwa and VIA working on firmware updates on regular basis to address known issues.


----------



## rdsu

I already saw that...
   
  I didn't remembered...


----------



## TopmanChief

Last month I purchased the 11.32 new here in Australia. On my MacBook it sounds fantastic (with new Mr Speakers Mad Dogs). However, on my work laptop I am still getting pops and hesitation which is starting to drive me crazy. I followed the Audio-gd installation video, which all went well in terms of getting the system operational, but not working smoothly enough for my liking. Some points to note:
  - Laptop is a Dell Latitude 5410, Core i5 with 4GB RAM, Windows 7, 32 bit
  - I previously used a NuForce uDAC2 which didn't have this problem
  - I tried swapping the USB cable for the NuForce cable with no discernable difference
  - Most of my listening is via Rdio (think Spotify), with some iTunes ALAC (16/44.1)
  - The problem seems to get worse when I make the laptop work hard
  - I tried to find the software/firmware versions today and failed dismally...
   
  Very honoured to be making my first post here on Head-Fi, so any help is highly appreciated.
   
  Thanks


----------



## rdsu

Update to firmware #11 without issues...
  http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm


----------



## hfsub

Soundwise I cant tell the difference between 1.22, 1.3 and 2.0. 

The only difference for me is only with 1.22 I can have Via directks asio set at 32 bit, as confirmed by asio caps as int32lsb. 

Only with 1.22 driver, I can set 32bit inside BSdeck.


----------



## hfsub

Addition: I do not have usb 3.0 ports.


----------



## ohhgourami

Not sure if I should update my firmware. I have occasional problems where music sounds a millisec out of sync. Simply restarting my DAC fixes it though. I am using usb 3.0 though.


----------



## genclaymore

Since I updated my firmware to 9-3 I haven't been getting that  BSOD using USB input, also my ASIO been working like it should as well. Also my audio hasn't been cutting out while watching videos on comcast Xinfity like it used to.


----------



## ohhgourami

Well apparently I've been using v2.0 this whole time...


----------



## FauDrei

...just a quick subjective remark:

Latest *USB-32 firmware 9-3* is the best USB-32 firmware so far: resulting NFB-11.32 sound is very "clear" and very detailed with most extended low bass. Audibly better than all previous versions.

(NFB-11.32; both USB2.0 and USB3.0 ports; Windows 8 x64)

It may seem strange that such things as USB interface firmware affect audio quality - but, to my ears, they do.


----------



## olegausany

Got today NFB 11.32 with firmware #7 from sale forum here and installed latest USB driver called V2.0 at website but 1.0 by setup and restarted my Win 7 Pro 64bit system with all latest updates but looks like driver didn't install as need since neither windows nor via control panel shows sampling rate higher than 48 kHz, also when copied provided viaasio.dll to all possible locations of latest version of foobar I can't add it since it's not listed, only wasapi is. Any suggestions. Unit is set as usb input and fixed output


----------



## genclaymore

Did you have the unit on when you was installing the drivers, because if you don't the drivers wont install.


----------



## olegausany

genclaymore said:


> Did you have the unit on when you was installing the drivers, because if you don't the drivers wont install.



Sure I had unit on. I also just increased number of samples as suggested in the video but it makes no difference. Be aware that I'm using Audioquest Carbon USB cable which works perfectly with both WA7 and Byfrost Uber


----------



## genclaymore

Oh it did installed, Try another usb port. I never had that issue happen to me on my NFB15.32 with USB32 with that driver ver.


----------



## olegausany

So i did try different port without restarting the computer and windows recognized it as Audio-gd SPIDF (before I also had speakers) and via panel lists only SPIDF out so I without problems selected 32 bit depth and 192 kHz sampling rate and I also upgraded firmware to version 9-3 before switching the port. So now I can use foobar with wasapi event out but not asio. I copied viaasio.dll from plugs folder to components folder but can't add new entry since it's not listed. I also tried copying the file to user components as well as foo_asio subfolder but it made no difference. I also tried to use newer version of file from via asio folder but it made no difference. I use version 1.29 of foobar


----------



## genclaymore

I had that issue as well where asio stop showing up and working, in the end after fighting it. I in up using Asio4All and left it alone.


----------



## gevorg

olegausany said:


> So i did try different port without restarting the computer and windows recognized it as Audio-gd SPIDF (before I also had speakers) and via panel lists only SPIDF out so I without problems selected 32 bit depth and 192 kHz sampling rate and I also upgraded firmware to version 9-3 before switching the port. So now I can use foobar with wasapi event out but not asio. I copied viaasio.dll from plugs folder to components folder but can't add new entry since it's not listed. I also tried copying the file to user components as well as foo_asio subfolder but it made no difference. I also tried to use newer version of file from via asio folder but it made no difference. I use version 1.29 of foobar




Did you include "ASIOhost32.exe" and "ASIOhost64.exe" when you added "viaasio.dll" and "foo_out_asio.dll" to \foobar2000\components\ ? If not, get it here: http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio
Did you enable Audio-gd device in "VIA ASIO.exe" shortcut on your desktop? See here: http://audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/ASIObuf.jpg

ASIO should show up in foobar if you do above.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Does using USB 3.0 ports over USB 2.0 ports make a difference?


----------



## xiangyinofe

This would make me easier to A/B it with another USB interface I have.


----------



## ed45

Is anybody successfully connecting any Audio-GD dac to a USB 3.0 port on a 2012 or 2013 model iMac, or if not, to a USB 3.0 port on any Mac (Macbook, Air, Mini, Pro)?
  
 I ask because I have a late 2012 model iMac, for which all the USB ports are v3.0, and I planned on purchasing an NFB 15.32 and running it off one of those ports.  However, Kingwa hasn't tested his DACs on a USB 3 port of an iMac, and has asked me to post here to find out if anyone else has done so. 
  
 Thanks for any useful feedback.


----------



## mercuryknight

I have got a late 2013 iMac and Audio-gd compass II. It loses connections every 15-30 minutes and I have to restart the DAC or switch to another output device and then switch back to get it reconnected. I have tried all firmware versions available but none all them helped. I have also done a clean OS installation but the problem is still there.


----------



## ed45

mercuryknight said:


> I have got a late 2013 iMac and Audio-gd compass II. It loses connections every 15-30 minutes and I have to restart the DAC or switch to another output device and then switch back to get it reconnected. I have tried all firmware versions available but none all them helped. I have also done a clean OS installation but the problem is still there.


 
  
 I'm sorry to hear that, but thanks for the heads-up. Are you running OS X Mavericks? Has Audio-Gd proposed any fixes?


----------



## mercuryknight

ed45 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, but thanks for the heads-up. Are you running OS X Mavericks? Has Audio-Gd proposed any fixes?


 
  
 Yes, I am running Mavericks. I don't think it has anything to do with the OS, but rather USB 3.0. Since it works fine on my old Macbook Pro running Mavericks. I sent emails but did not get anything helpful. What they suggested was just I should switch to another USB port, which is apparently not the solution. I am thinking about getting a USB interface.
  
 To be fair, I don't think it is Audio-gd's problem alone, as one of my USB 3.0 external hard drives does not work on this new iMac either, most of my USB 3.0 devices work fine though.


----------



## WeirdG

Where can I grab the 9-3 firmware from?  I can't find it on the Audio-GD site.  Is that the latest firmware version?
  
 *EDIT*
 Finally found it... anyone try firmware #11?
  
 WG


----------



## scorpionro

The #11, #10 and #10-3 are for DI-V3. For your NFB-11.32 you should use #9 ( SBT support ) or #9-3 ( SBT support & USB 3.0 improved stability )


----------



## WeirdG

Thanks.... I upgraded to 9-3 last night and it works great.  I noticed on the Audio-GD site, firmware 7, 9,  and 10 are supposed to be compatible with the NFB-11.32.
  
 WG


----------



## nick77

I upgraded my NFB2 with new USB32 Via chip and using Jriver for playback. Used the driver 2.0 off Audiogd website. Redbook files are fine but cant seem to get hirez to work right, lots of screechy high pitched interference and drop outs. Using win7 and Paul Pang Audio 3.0 USB card. 
  
 Is Foobar the only player that works for hirez? I didnt have to copy anything over to Jriver, the Audiogd options were already there. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## nick77

nick77 said:


> I upgraded my NFB2 with new USB32 Via chip and using Jriver for playback. Used the driver 2.0 off Audiogd website. Redbook files are fine but cant seem to get hirez to work right, lots of screechy high pitched interference and drop outs. Using win7 and Paul Pang Audio 3.0 USB card.
> 
> Is Foobar the only player that works for hirez? I didnt have to copy anything over to Jriver, the Audiogd options were already there. Am i doing something wrong?


 
 Turned out to be an install issue with the USB32 board. Instructions were a little vague. If anyone does the upgrade you need to swap both parallel resisters to 4.7ohm for proper voltage to board. Kingwa was helpful in getting to the bottom of issue. Hirez files playing in Jriver! YEAH!


----------



## tim3320070

Installed the 2014 version- you have to be careful as always and like before. Things seem to sound more 3D and spacious (maybe my mind at play).
 Someone else can try and compare.


----------



## blitzxgene

I just installed it myself on the Master 7 and it might have fixed a chunk of the treble issues/glare. Just my first impression though.


----------



## ciphercomplete

I was just about to post about the new firmware.  I'm glad to hear people are hearing the same things I am.  I am doing back and forth comparisons between it and the Audiophilleo and I think I either now prefer the USB 32 or its a draw between the two.  Only further listening will tell.  This is extremely surprising given how badly the Audiophilleo outperformed the old firmware imo.  It is much much clearer and the midrange is much better than the old firmware.  I'm very pleased.


----------



## gevorg

tim3320070 said:


> *Installed the 2014 version*- you have to be careful as always and like before. Things seem to sound more 3D and spacious (maybe my mind at play).
> Someone else can try and compare.




Is there a new driver/firmware for USB-32? Audio-gd page shows V2.0 from last May.


----------



## tim3320070

On home page, you have to request it from AGD via an email. 
Sounds like you can brick the chip if you don't follow the installation 100% hence the lack of a link


----------



## gevorg

^^^ Thanks!


----------



## ciphercomplete

Keep in mind that the driver is in the beta stages. The only problem I have had is that I can't play files with sample rates higher than 96k. I'm using J River on 64bit windows 8.1. When I down sample higher sample rate files to 96k they play flawlessly.


----------



## gevorg

ciphercomplete said:


> Keep in mind that the driver is in the beta stages. The only problem I have had is that I can't play files with sample rates higher than 96k. I'm using J River on 64bit windows 8.1. When I down sample higher sample rate files to 96k they play flawlessly.




Interesting. I guess I'll hold off until bugs are ironed out. BTW, have you tried playing 24/192 files via WASAPI instead of Audio-GD's kernel streaming wrapped in ASIO?


----------



## ciphercomplete

Yeah I tried all modes with same result every single time. I emailed kingwa my findings like he asked. Since its not a random error or glitch it should be easier to fix. 

The main thing is that the sound is phenomenal.


----------



## blitzxgene

The more i've listened, the more i'm under the impression it's dropped the intensity of the bass and treble back, which has brought the midrange forward more. I'll have to listen more for changes to the soundstage, personally. I'm pretty tired right now though. Everything sounds wonderful though. 
  
 (I'll probably test out the Reference 10 tomorrow if I have time.)


----------



## tim3320070

I actually feel the bass is deeper and clearer. It really feels like an overall improvement and I don't tend to notice supposed improvements people lose their minds over around here...


----------



## seaice

I have just installed the new 2014 firmware and drivers into my Master 7 and Di-V3 and everything works flawlessly under Win8.1/foobar with Wasapi. But it is too early for any first impressions because I have been playing around with various tubes on my amp and can't tell what the sound differences are attributed to.


----------



## nick77

Are you able to play hirez files?


----------



## seaice

Yes, no problem with 24/88.2 and 24/96.


----------



## blitzxgene

seaice said:


> Yes, no problem with 24/88.2 and 24/96.


 
 Same for me. I also can't play anything over 96, but don't have much of anything in that range. Downsampling works fine anyway.


----------



## genclaymore

The firmware update and the new drivers does work great, it just the asio is acting up on my,it now is no longer detected when ever I go to use it. It was working for a while before it started to stop working. Also I had issues with Kernel streaming not work as well. I starting to think my VIA and Intel usb 3.0 controllers are the cause, I don't have any USB 2.0 plugs and a NFB15.32 wont work with a usb hub of course.
  
 I also having issues with playing 192khz music as well, I can't even record in 192khz. Some times I have Odd 32bit errors, but Wasapi works without a issue playing and recording 192khz as well recording 32bit.


----------



## ciphercomplete

blitzxgene said:


> Same for me. I also can't play anything over 96, *but don't have much of anything in that range.* Downsampling works fine anyway.


 
  
 I have been using the BNC input on my master 7 which is limited to 96k anyway so Its not like anything changes for me.  I have maybe 5 or 6 albums with sample rates above 96khz so I'm not concerned about it at the moment.  Kingwa knows its a issue and I'm sure it will be fixed before the final driver release.


----------



## ciphercomplete

I fixed my 192 kHz playback issue. First I unplugged the M7 from a USB 3.0 port that I forgot I had it plugged into and changed to a 2.0 port. Then I increased the buffer size in each of the playback modes to at least 0.30 ~ 0.50 seconds. I had my buffers set at the absolute minimum. That was it, I immediately got 192 playback.


UPDATE: The issue was not actually fixed unfortunately. J River defaulted my settings to 96khz in order to get the file to play. I didn't realize that it did this until I went back and looked at the setting again today.


----------



## aroldan

Same issue here with 192khz playback. I can play up to 176.4khz files without problem.


----------



## Kingwa

Up to 384K support with foobar and Jriver under Win7 64bit.


----------



## aroldan

It's actually a playback problem. Win 192khz files, I got only noise, even though the system detects it up to 32/384k:
  
 aroldan@balrog:~$ cat /proc/asound/card3/stream0 
 Audio-gd Audio-gd at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.6, high speed : USB Audio
 Playback:
   Status: Stop
   Interface 1
     Altset 1
     Format: S16_LE
     Channels: 2
     Endpoint: 4 OUT (ASYNC)
     Rates: 44100, 48000, 88200, 96000, 176400, 192000, 352800, 384000
     Data packet interval: 500 us
   Interface 1
     Altset 2
     Format: S24_3LE
     Channels: 2
     Endpoint: 4 OUT (ASYNC)
     Rates: 44100, 48000, 88200, 96000, 176400, 192000, 352800, 384000
     Data packet interval: 250 us
   Interface 1
     Altset 3
     Format: S32_LE
     Channels: 2
     Endpoint: 4 OUT (ASYNC)
     Rates: 44100, 48000, 88200, 96000, 176400, 192000, 352800, 384000
     Data packet interval: 250 us


----------



## ciphercomplete

I updated my last post if anyone missed it or cares lol.
  
 I'm in the same boat as aroldan.  I can play files up to 176khz but no higher.  When I try to play 192khz files I either get a error message or apparent playback begins but without sound.  
  
 I'm going to try a couple of things later today.  I'll try playback in Linux on Banshee media player just to see if the issue is with the driver or the firmware.  I'll also unistall the windows driver, which was installed while my M7 was plugged into a USB3.0 port and try a install on a USB 2.0 port - I can't imagine that will make darn bit of difference though.


----------



## ciphercomplete

Banshee on linux plays 192khz without a hitch so its definitely the windows driver in my case.  Flawless and great sounding playback otherwise.


----------



## blitzxgene

I'm not sure that I care much about 192khz at the moment. The treble issues have disappeared for me, which is huge. My test song for that was the sacd of michael jackson, billie jean. Could not listen to that at all before, now I can! The sound spectrum sounds more balanced now. I've been whistling and toe tapping since the new driver as well. Awesome free upgrade!


----------



## ciphercomplete

Yeah, same here.  The difference was dramatic and thats all I really care about.  Kingwa asked for feedback so I try to oblige because for alot of people this will be an issue.


----------



## crowley

hi, sorry first time audio-gd owner here (NFB 11.32), how do i update the firmware using a mac?


----------



## ciphercomplete

Email audio-gd and tell them you have a Mac. They should send you a link to download the firmware tool and the new firmware.


----------



## undersys

Has anyone tested the new 2014 F/W ?

 From Audio-gd's site :
  
   
"USB-32 firmware 2014  and driver 2014 for test.  

  
Improved the sound quality and less CPU require .
 The firmware only for the DACs not for the DI V3.
 The firmware update had risk while wrong operate, please consider careful then make the decision.
  If you have not experiences of update the firmware, you may can waiting some days see how is other users test issue.
 Please read the files before doing any operates. Please feedback what you find, thanks.   
  http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32 driver 2014.rar"


----------



## tim3320070

Dude look up- last 2 pages talking about this


----------



## SaLX

Bit confused..... is this software update for _all_ Audio_gd's, or is it just for a select few? I have the Compass 2, yet there is no firm link to that 2014 driver on it's web-page.


----------



## ciphercomplete

salx said:


> Bit confused..... is this software update for _all_ Audio_gd's, or is it just for a select few? I have the Compass 2, yet there is no firm link to that 2014 driver on it's web-page.




Its a beta version currently being tested so they won't put a link on the website for public download. You have email kingwa to get it.


----------



## genclaymore

The Firmware update is for all unit's that uses the USB-32 transfer chip except the DI2, Meaning if you unit uses the Tennor USB chip then the firmware update is not for you.


----------



## rhythmic_impulse

I tested the new firmware and driver on the DI V3 even though it's meant for the DACs only. Here's the feedback I sent to Kingwa about this.
  
 "Dear Kingwa,
 
Just want to give feedback on the new USB32 firmware and driver 2014.
 
I install the firmware on the DI V3 supply SPDIF to the DAC19DSP.
 
1. After install, USB32 and driver 2014 works in Windows 7 64 bit.
 
2. Playback with Jriver, Foobar and Winamp works with WASAPI
 
3. Playback with with JRiver, Foobar and Winamp do not work with ASIO. There is no sound.
 
4. There is no selection for 32bit or 24 bit on the VIA ASIO control panel.
 
Overall, playback on the WASAPI with new firmware and driver, sound is very good, with very deep bass and sparkling trebles. Not tiring to listen to.
 
However, I uninstall the driver 2014 and install the old USB32 driver v2. It still works and in the VIA ASIO Control panel, there is now selection for 32 bit or 24 bit for ASIO. I select 24 bit.
 
Now, ASIO playback works in JRiver, WASAPI and Winamp. 
 
It seems the new driver 2014  default playback in ASIO is 32 bit and cannot select 24 bit. The sound quality however, is a bit more smoother and bass is less interesting compare to the new driver.
 
I like the sound on the new driver. There is much improvement.  But I need ASIO playback. 
 
Will there be plans to make the new driver and ASIO work on the DI V3?"
 
I must say the new driver and firmware are improvements over the previous versions, with deep, resonant bass, less abrasive and open trebles with an opening up of the soundstage. Seems to have a deeper, and higher opening up of the soundstage. Very 3D quality.
 
When I use the earlier driver V2 on the new firmware, the ASIO works if I select 24 bit on the VIA ASIO Control panel. However, there is a slight drop in sound quality. Playback via WASAPI reveal a smoothing over of the trebles and shrinking of the soundstage. There is still more bass compared to the old firmware but it is less resonant and slightly boomy.
 
I really wish the issue is fixed for the ASIO so that this can be used on the DI V3. 

 In the end, I reverted back to firmware # 11 and Driver V2 for the DI V3 just to be safe but really do missed that improvement in the sonic presentation.


----------



## Kingwa

The firmware for all built in USB32 as USB interface DAC, but not for the DI-V3 because it is limit 24bit on SPDIF transmit.
 We have declare on the web :  The firmware only for the DACs not for the DI V3.
  
 The DI V3 firmware have finished at the same time of the DACs firmware but we like to test with DACs users at first.
 The DI-V3 firmware will release later if the test have not matter.


----------



## undersys

tim3320070 said:


> Dude look up- last 2 pages talking about this


 
 ... dam it should of had more coffee first


----------



## SaLX

Yup.. where fools tread. TY for all replies.


----------



## undersys

Hmm, Not sure a firmware update would be wise via Virtualbox.. I don't have a windows machine.


----------



## davidfrombxl

Hi,
  
 I own a reference7.1 modified with the usb32 chip. Yesterday I installed the firmware and driver 2014. 
 The sound is really different, more 3D; treble and medium are more "present" and up front and the bass is lower than with the driver 2.0, but more precis and faster.
  
 Personally, last year I choose for the Audio-GD Reference7.1 with USB32 chip because I like the "sweet and warm sound" (that are not the only qualities of this unit).
  
 So, really, I'm not sure sure I prefer the driver 2014 .... Yes sonically it is superior, better medium, faster bass ... but personnally I miss "something" in the sound, something I have with the driver2.0. I have the impression that the driver 2.0 is more "analog sound"
  
 This is really a question of personal taste and I have to listen more, but I guess I prefer the driver 2.0 because it is sweeter and warmer and this is something I like.
  
 By the way, I use JPLAY5.2, and kernell streaming.


----------



## DACLadder

Feedback... in the Master 7 the 2014 USB32 firmware sounds much better than the early 2013 version.  I notice an immediate difference in sound for the better.  Less grain, more open, wider stage.  Better bass and smoother highs.  Great job Kingwa and think you have the  makings for a real winner here! 
  
 I do have no playback with 192kHz audio files using Foobar2000 WASAPI event (or push).  I played with buffer sizes no help.  My computer has only USB2 ports running Win 7 64 Pro.  Not worried at the moment and enjoying great sound!


----------



## Hun7er

I had a problem under Windows 7, I can't change the volume from Windows.
  
 Somedoby had this issue ?


----------



## miragestv

Hello!

Could you please give me a link to firmware #9-3? I upgraded my 15.32 to fw2014 anf now want to make it as it was before, but I can't find this version anywhere. Please!!


----------



## blitzxgene

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN_2.htm


----------



## nick77

davidfrombxl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a reference7.1 modified with the usb32 chip. Yesterday I installed the firmware and driver 2014.
> The sound is really different, more 3D; treble and medium are more "present" and up front and the bass is lower than with the driver 2.0, but more precis and faster.
> ...


 
  
 Hi, I think I tend to agree with David's impressions. 2014 is a cleaner presentation but comes at the expense of losing some musicality. I need to do some more listening as well but I think I find the new driver fatiguing. My upgraded NFB2 has lost some smoothness, I agree with David that maybe 2013 is more analog or smoother presentation. I only listened for 20-30 minutes before listening fatigue set in.
 Using Jriver 19.
  
  I might be interested in reverting backward, how do i do that?  Thanks....


----------



## tim3320070

Loving this new firmware- working great (other than 192) with Win 7 -> JRiver 17 -> ASIO DirectKS.
 I do not see a 32 bit option anywhere though (I don't really care though).


----------



## davor281

Just did the upgrade to firmware 2014 on my nfb-15.32
 It seems that it opens the sound, more space around instruments and it does feel more alive.
  
 Will wait a few days to see if anything "strange" happens and will do the same upgrade on 17.32...
  
 For now it seems like a good upgrade!!!


----------



## DACLadder

Kingwa responded to my Email about no 192Khz playback with 2014 firmware.  A few hours ago he confirmed the issue on a Master 7 in his lab.  If I hear of any solutions or workarounds I will forward them here.


----------



## ciphercomplete

That is great to hear.  I have a grand total of three 192 khz albums so its not like I'm hurting.  The new firmware is great and I'll be selling the Audiophilleo as I have not used it since I did comparisons between it and the upgraded the USB32.


----------



## gevorg

Last night I decided to bite the bullet and update the firmware/driver on my NFB-28 to 2014 version. The resulting sound is very good. Since I can't AB test the differences, I can't really comment on the sound quality changes. On my system, 24/192 playback is possible even without altering the ASIO buffer (kept it at default 512 samples). 



hun7er said:


> I had a problem under Windows 7, I can't change the volume from Windows.
> 
> Somedoby had this issue ?




I have that too with Windows master volume control. I wonder if this is a bug, or maybe the new version somehow completely bypasses Windows audio. Note that local volume control (application based like Foobar or JRiver) can still control the volume. To control web browser sound, go to the Mixer section of your volume control.


----------



## DACLadder

Kingwa responded again last night stating his team accepted and tested the 2014 firmware with ES9018 based DACs.   Since PCM1704 DACs are almost out of production his lab is clear of those products.   So perhaps the PCM1704 products suffer the most from no 192Khz playback.  Kingwa also said he will have to discuss with USB32 chip maker VIA for a solution and once remedied post a fix on the Audio GD web site.


----------



## undersys

The 192kHz playback issue is a windows driver issue i though? IE Mac/Linux won't suffer that issue?
  
 I don't think updating via a VM works :

  
 I get an error saying switching to DFU mode failed. Anyone seen this?
  
 Will email Kingwa as well.
  
 Nothing happens to the DAC I plug it back in and works like normal.


----------



## ciphercomplete

undersys said:


> The 192kHz playback issue is a windows driver issue i though? IE Mac/Linux won't suffer that issue?


 
  
  
 I got 192 playback with Banshee media player on Linux so its definitely a Windows driver issue.  I may end up switching my server over to Linux completely (right now its on dual boot windows 8 and Ubuntu) provided that J River on Linux works to my satisfaction.


----------



## aroldan

It's not only Windows related. I'm using deadbeef, mplayer and audacious on Linux for playing music and I can't play 192khz files.
 EDIT: Maybe your banshee is resampling? Because bitperfect 192khz playback is not working for me.


----------



## ciphercomplete

aroldan said:


> It's not only Windows related. I'm using deadbeef, mplayer and audacious on Linux for playing music and I can't play 192khz files.
> EDIT: Maybe your banshee is resampling? Because bitperfect 192khz playback is not working for me.


 
  
  Its possible, I am not a Banshee expert by any stretch.  When I looked around in the settings I didn't see any for resampling or downsampling but it could be doing it automatically.


----------



## undersys

ciphercomplete said:


> Its possible, I am not a Banshee expert by any stretch.  When I looked around in the settings I didn't see any for resampling or downsampling but it could be doing it automatically.


 
  
 Just do the following :
 cat /proc/asound/cardX/stream0  (Replace X with your card number)

 Your going to see pretty quickly exactly what bit rate and frequency your USB device is at.


----------



## DACLadder

Last night Kingwa sent me newer prototype USB firmware from VIA to try in the Master 7 to restore 192Khz playback.  It works OK in my Windows 7 64 system and currently evaluating sound quality as well operational performance.  Kingwa didn't say in the Email but he is probably testing this firmware for all his products and if all goes well release in a short period time.  I gave Kingwa a thumbs up from my testing up to this point.
  
 So new firmware load with the same 2014 Windows driver is the more than likely the permanent solution.


----------



## SaLX

Quick question for Windows users:
  
 Under the Audio_gd properties (Windows Mixer) in the advanced tab there is a subsection called Signal enhancements, and "Enable audio enhancements" was the ticked as the default setting upon installing the Audio_gd drivers. Should we select it or not; also, does anybody have _any idea what on earth it does_? I know it's not Windows DSP/processing the signal, so what is it?


----------



## ciphercomplete

dacladder said:


> So new firmware load with the same 2014 Windows driver is the more than likely the permanent solution.


 
  
 Great.  I look forward to hearing your comparisons.  I'll email Kingwa a request later this week.
  
  


undersys said:


> Just do the following :
> cat /proc/asound/cardX/stream0  (Replace X with your card number)
> 
> Your going to see pretty quickly exactly what bit rate and frequency your USB device is at.


 
 Sweet.  I'll try it out as soon as I fix the mess that Ubuntu 13.10 has created.  I updated from 12.10 to 13.10 last night in order to try out J River on Linux.  I ran into a host of ridiculous issues from not being able to to boot to the Grub boot manager to having to install mint display manager because light display manager wouldn't work anymore.  I have installed quite a few Linux distros including a couple Ubuntu version but this is by far the worst install experience ever.  I have to fix everything.


----------



## undersys

dacladder said:


> Last night Kingwa sent me newer prototype USB firmware from VIA to try in the Master 7 to restore 192Khz playback.  It works OK in my Windows 7 64 system and currently evaluating sound quality as well operational performance.  Kingwa didn't say in the Email but he is probably testing this firmware for all his products and if all goes well release in a short period time.  I gave Kingwa a thumbs up from my testing up to this point.
> 
> So new firmware load with the same 2014 Windows driver is the more than likely the permanent solution.


 
  
 I think i am going to need to resort to buying a new F/W chip. Update won't seem to work via Virtualbox.
 I don't have any Windows or Mac machines.
  
 Given what you have said about I may wait for that F/W version... (Just in case , since I will be paying I don't want beta)


----------



## DACLadder

Kingwa notified me that V2 of the 2014 firmware is available today.  Check the Audio GD web site.


----------



## aroldan

I now have 192khz playback working. All other sample rates works as well. The SQ is now again dynamic (I felt a narrow dynamic range with the previous firmware). Good job Kingwa!


----------



## kwatch

Does any one see this after upgrading to 2014 Firmware and driver?


----------



## ciphercomplete

Thats the control panel for the old driver.  Did you uninstall the old driver before installing the new one?


----------



## kwatch

ciphercomplete said:


> Thats the control panel for the old driver.  Did you uninstall the old driver before installing the new one?


 
 Yes, I did.  Without it, how do I change the bit rates and sample frq. rates?


----------



## ciphercomplete

You can or should be able to change bitrates within your playback software which is a better option.  The new driver behaves more like a pass through instead of changing bitrates and and bitdepth itself.  That control panel really shouldn't be there anymore, I'd contact Kingwa.


----------



## tim3320070

Getting some crackling with ASIO using JRiver 17 on V2. Kernal Streaming seems solid.
  
 Edit- after a pause the music played back sped up like the turn-table was cranked. Very strange.


----------



## ohhgourami

tim3320070 said:


> Getting some crackling with ASIO using JRiver 17 on V2. Kernal Streaming seems solid.
> 
> Edit- after a pause the music played back sped up like the turn-table was cranked. Very strange.



Restart the DAC. I get this once in awhile but I'm using older driver.


----------



## tim3320070

Okay, will try.
 Put back to ASIO and plays fine again. Must need a little TLC on occasion.


----------



## gevorg

tim3320070 said:


> Getting some crackling with ASIO using JRiver 17 on V2. Kernal Streaming seems solid.
> 
> Edit- after a pause the music played back sped up like the turn-table was cranked. Very strange.




This might be a USB thing. Try using another port, or see the bottom portion of *this* guide to select a USB port that is not being shared with other USB devices.


----------



## seaice

2014V2 firmware flashed and 192k playback is back. SQ still great!


----------



## stephanus

same problem here: no 24/192 support after FW-upgrade and driver update. ASIO still not working for USB. Listening with Win7-JRiver 19- nfb15.32. Just read about the V2-upgrade, let's hope it works.


----------



## stephanus

stephanus said:


> same problem here: no 24/192 support after FW-upgrade and driver update. ASIO still not working for USB. Listening with Win7-JRiver 19- nfb15.32. Just read about the V2-upgrade, let's hope it works.


 

 24/192 is working now. Still no ASIO in JRiver. VIA ASIO panel doesn't work anymore ("Enumerate filter failed").
 General impression of FW 2014 over 2013: works more smoothly, no clicks etc. any more (consumes less CPU ressources), KS and WASAPI without problem. Windows mixer disabled (I wondered why it had been active before in KS and WASAPI).
 Good Job!
 Stephan


----------



## tim3320070

I have ASIO working in JRiver17


----------



## davor281

Is it correct that the V2 version of the 2014 Firmware is a "BIN" and not a "DFU" file?
  
 Thank you,
 Davor.


----------



## stephanus

double post, sorry.


----------



## stephanus

davor281 said:


> Is it correct that the V2 version of the 2014 Firmware is a "BIN" and not a "DFU" file?
> 
> Thank you,
> Davor.


 
  I noticed that and was confused, too. But I dared and it worked.
 Hope it helps.


----------



## davor281

Thank you Stephanus. Was confused because I was expecting a "dfu" file, but now I see it is O.K. and that it should be a "bin".
  
 Cheers,
 Davor.


----------



## ec888

I upgraded my Reference 5.32 firmware and driver with 2014 version. I also have issue with 16/192 and 24/192, no sound coming out. Beside that, sounds fine. This is on Windows 7.


----------



## stephanus

Have you tried 2014V2? That solved the problem for me. The new version has replaced the old one on the audio gd homepage. (Don't be confused: the firmware appears as "bin" file instead of "dfu", but that's fine.)


----------



## Hun7er

I've tried the FW/Driver 2014 V2, I prefer the previous version, the newer sound cleaner, brighter but harsh.
  
 I don't know if I will swap to previous version, I will try with warmer amp because I like the increased soundstage and clarity, extended treble that were a but muted on extremity.


----------



## stephanus

Problem is that V1 doesn't work with 192kHz on JRiver, but V2 does.


----------



## DACLadder

> I upgraded my Reference 5.32 firmware and driver with 2014 version. I also have issue with 16/192 and 24/192, no sound coming out. Beside that, sounds fine. This is on Windows 7.


 
 This morning pulled the Master 7 to the workbench for mods and upgraded the Ref 5.32 to 2014 V2 firmware.  No problem with 192kHz playback and also using Win 7 64.   The Ref. 5.32 never sounded better!   Sure you have the latest V2 version of the firmware?


----------



## ec888

dacladder said:


> This morning pulled the Master 7 to the workbench for mods and upgraded the Ref 5.32 to 2014 V2 firmware.  No problem with 192kHz playback and also using Win 7 64.   The Ref. 5.32 never sounded better!   Sure you have the latest V2 version of the firmware?


 
  
 Looks like I didn't get the V2; I've re-downloaded and I'll re-apply firmware and driver. Thanks.


----------



## ungawa

Hi Folks - 
  
 Hs anyone done this with a mac - I know it has been asked already, but I haven't noticed anyone resolving this yet.
  
 I'll email Kingwa today in any case ….
  
 Cheers -b


----------



## stephanus

Hi,
 my OS (Win7) has crashed for the third time today while I was listening to "previews" from HD-Tracks website. BlueScreen says VIA USB driver is involved in crash. Not too pleasant.
 Any similar experiences?
  
 Stephan


----------



## genclaymore

I had something similar Many months ago, but it had something to do with the VIA controller on my motherboard causing it to happen which was fixed with a usb driver.  You try updating your VIA usb controller driver's or try another via usb port or a intel usb port.


----------



## rdsu

Hi,

I know that 2014 drivers aren't for DI-V3, but did someone try them on it?

Thanks


----------



## seaice

Yes, I installed the 2014V1 and 2014V2 version to my DI-V3 and both OK.


----------



## apgood

Where are you guys getting the latest firmware from for the usb32? I can see the links to the drivers but not the firmware on the gd-audio. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdsu

The drivers files also contains the firmwares...


----------



## DanPluck

stephanus said:


> Hi,
> my OS (Win7) has crashed for the third time today while I was listening to "previews" from HD-Tracks website. BlueScreen says VIA USB driver is involved in crash. Not too pleasant.
> Any similar experiences?
> 
> Stephan




I had similar problems a while ago, same error message. I removed all traces of the driver and reinstalled. It's been perfect ever since.


----------



## mowglycdb

I have an NFB-1.32 That I bought on november 2012, could I still update it with the new firmware?


----------



## apgood

Ok thanks for that rdsu.


----------



## undersys

Ordered myself a new F/W chip with 2014 version, For my Ref 5.32 since I have no windows computer to flash!
 Lucky shipping is cheep to HK


----------



## mowglycdb

I changed to the new drivers and the sound changed completely :O . I feel it's a big improvement in quality


----------



## itsmeQ

I made a help thread but thought it was worth posting here too.
  
 I have a few questions regarding using this device, but the most important one at the moment is how I get around this message, given whilst installing the 'SETUP' launcher
  
 'SETUP LOG:  DATE 2-12-2014 TIME 19:17:44
 Installed components :
 None
  
 Fail to Installed components :
 Audio-gd USB Device  Ver1.0'
  
  
  
 On the next screen it mentions a logfile. Where this is is another mystery


----------



## mowglycdb

You need to update the firmware that goes with that version of the driver


----------



## itsmeQ

mowglycdb said:


> You need to update the firmware that goes with that version of the driver


 
 Any further information would be great....


----------



## seaice

itsmeq said:


> Any further information would be great....


 
  
 In the archive downloaded from audio-gd pages, you will find all files (included the firmware and firmware update tool) and 3 documents with all instructions:
 1_Read me at first
*2_Firmware update  guide*
 3_Driver2014 install guide


----------



## mowglycdb

Did you download the driver from the following link?
  
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
  
 You can download the  "*Download the USB32 driver 2014*"
  
 All the information to install the firmware are in the documents, just take your time to read them and while the firmware is updating DON'T turn your computer off, DON'T turn the NFB-11.32 off or switch either off and DON'T Pull the usb cable.
  
 There's a video included so you can see an example of how it's done.


----------



## itsmeQ

seaice said:


> In the archive downloaded from audio-gd pages, you will find all files (included the firmware and firmware update tool) and 3 documents with all instructions:
> 1_Read me at first
> *2_Firmware update  guide*
> 3_Driver2014 install guide


 
  
 I am following the instructions from the '*For the products shipping since 14th May. 2013 .' *links. Nothing I downloaded contains those 3 files, a direct link would be appreciated, or any link to 'firmware'. A google search for 'audio gd firmware' leads back to the page already repeatedly mentioned which doesn't even have the word 'firmware' on it and also this forum.


mowglycdb said:


> Did you download the driver from the following link?
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
> 
> ...


 
 No because it is second hand and slightly older. I have the previous drivers.
  
 I don't need information to install firmware, I need the firmware if it is something different than the enclosed drivers in the .rar.


----------



## itsmeQ

Right, I have now found the firmware archive myself after sifting through the 'Audio-gd Digital Interface' thread.
  
 Next problem; which firmware do I need and how to install it. I get the impression its #7 from some posts in that thread, but I am unsure so I tried the 'firmware upgrade tool' which doesn't even detect the device under the 'usb devices' drop down box. The saga continues. Any _help _appreciated. Or better yet a step by step guide on how to getting one of these devices to work. I am amazed I haven't came across one. Maybe I should've just got an ODAC and avoided this complete nightmare.
  
 Oh forgot to add, even if I want to try the #7 firmware its just a file, no instructions what to do with and windows doesn't know either.


----------



## mowglycdb

My NFB-1.32 is from October 2012 and I flashed it with the newest firmware and installed the newest drivers.   Let me explain, when it refers to date, it means the driver is compatible with the firmware that your NFB-11.32 had when it was shipped. If you flash it, it doesn't matter  what date your product is, because those drivers are compatible with the version of the firmware that came in the .rar.
  
 Though if you want the drivers for your specific firmware you're going to have to mail Kingwa to ask.


----------



## itsmeQ

mowglycdb said:


> My NFB-1.32 is from October 2012 and I flashed it with the newest firmware and installed the newest drivers.   Let me explain, when it refers to date, it means the driver is compatible with the firmware that your NFB-11.32 had when it was shipped. If you flash it, it doesn't matter  what date your product is, because those drivers are compatible with the version of the firmware that came in the .rar.
> 
> Though if you want the drivers for your specific firmware you're going to have to mail Kingwa to ask.


 
 Great. But I still get the same message from the newer installer and don't know how to 'Flash with the newest firmware'
  
 'SETUP LOG:  DATE 2-12-2014 TIME 22:36:42
 Installed components :
 None
  
 Fail to Installed components :
 audio-gd  Ver1.2.0
  
 Also I have no idea what you mean by that last statement.
  '


----------



## mowglycdb

Everything is explained in the word documents as I told you before, actually you don't even have to think xp.


----------



## itsmeQ

Can anyone say EXACTLY what power lead I should have for NFB 11.32? I think I may have found the root cause of my problems as I had to buy both the leads as the seller didn't provide.
  
 The lead I have has '13A 250V' on the plug and '10A 250V' on the connecting end, is that incorrect?


----------



## undersys

itsmeQ, I really don't think the power cord is your issue. How ever it should be fine.
  
 I got my 2014 f/w chips today  See if I get time tonight to install them.


----------



## PiNa.cz

Thank you guys for all the info provided. It seems to be just about right time to flash my Reference 10.32 with the latest firmware and install the new 2014V2 USB drivers. I am very curious what change in sound this upgrade will bring.


----------



## Fongk

I installed the 2014 firmware/driver and I no longer have the 32 bit option, only the choice between 16 and 24 bit. Is this normal? I've always had it set to 32 bit in the previous version.


----------



## mowglycdb

I think I had 32 bit with those drivers I'll have to check. I have a NFB-1.32 and wit the new drivers and firmware I get a much brighter presentation, has anyone had this experience?


----------



## itsmeQ

undersys said:


> itsmeQ, I really don't think the power cord is your issue. How ever it should be fine.
> 
> I got my 2014 f/w chips today  See if I get time tonight to install them.


 
  
 I think you might be right. Regardless it isn't showing the blue led on the front, so I guess it needs fixing at audio-gd.


----------



## mowglycdb

I have the impression that you got the 10.32 not much ago, did they sell it to you in those conditions, if not, anything you remember doing before that happened?


----------



## PiNa.cz

I have made an upgrade of FW and drivers of myRef 10.32 yesterday. It was a piece of cake (Windows XP machine).
 In foobar 1.2.9 I have all bit options listed - 8 16 24 32
 No problems at all. 
 Sound wise I still prefer SPDIF input via modded HiFace as it sounds more warm/analogue like,
 but in comparison with fw #3 I had before this newest fw sounds via USB much more balanced, no harsh trebles
 and very detailed. Still need to check it out with ASIO drivers.


----------



## Mamurai

Hey guys.
  
 I am having a problem updgrading my firmware, or rather, I don't know which one to choose. I want the 2014 firmware for my 11.32 device, but I can't find it. I have read the guide many times and looked for the firmware files, but all I can see is firmware 3.dfu, firmware 4.dfu etc. I can see the firmware2014v2forSAC.bin file, but that is a .bin file and I can't update using that?
  
 Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## mowglycdb

Yes you can use the .bin


----------



## Mamurai

Thank you for that. I have installed the newest firmware and drivers now, although I see no 32 bit options in my audio settings however. Anyone who has some input on that mystery. I read somewhere it has to do with something called ASIO or something, although I'm admittedly a noob in that regard so I have no idea.


----------



## mowglycdb

Any coments on the SQ?


----------



## undersys

Has anyone got the subversion number for the latest 2014 firmware ?
 I can't see on the web site.


----------



## SidiousX

Here you go.


----------



## undersys

Cool thanks! 
 Got my f/w chips mixed up when i replaced it. How ever I did manage to get the right one installed now


----------



## Mahdi8

I'm thinking to buy an older version NFB 5. Can anybody tell me how much is it to purchase the USB 32 module. I've contacted kingwa but no reply yet


----------



## nick77

$81.70 delivered to Austin Tx.


----------



## Mahdi8

Thanks for the info
  
 Quote:


nick77 said:


> $81.70 delivered to Austin Tx.


----------



## nick77

I dont know exactly how to measure the extent of the USB32 upgrade as i did several improvements at the same time. But my new computer setup with Paul Pang USB card and the USB32 upgrade with a high end USB cable has totally spanked my previous Touch setup.


----------



## MooTaters

I've been going nuts trying to get any sound out of my NFB-15.32 since I reinstalled Windows 7 for the new hardware I got.  It does recognize it, just no sound coming out...or when there is it's a buzz or something.  Just a couple minutes ago I blue screened trying to switch to 32 bit(I think it was) in the software.  I've uninstalled and reinstalled multiple times already, and it worked completely fine before(the new hardware/OS reinstall).  Only twice has it shown up to 192k, and multiple times not showing 32 bit, sometimes not letting me select anything.  I'd rather not send it back as it did work before, and I tried that before when it stopped working once, using USPS since it was the only way I could afford to go(everywhere else was $100+), and it never even made it there(got sent back).  I've been installing the v1.22 as I ordered it Jan 4th 2013.
  
 Edit:Gave up on it, guess I'll look into an optical cable....or sell the thing, wasn't worth all the stress. Especially after tearing down my old pc and rebuilding with the new parts(I was wiped out that night).


----------



## davor281

Hello!
  
 When browsing the Audio-gd site 
  
 http://www.audio-gd.com/pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN_2.htm
  
 today, I found out that there is a .rar package with all the FW's and between them are also FW2014v3forDAC.dfu and FW2014v3forDI.dfu
  
 Anybody tried that already?


----------



## undersys

Bah! I don't want to buy another firmware chip


----------



## davor281

Kingwa replied to my e-mail:
  
 The V3 firmware have not sound different to the V2, just slight less spend the CPU ability and support DSD128 for the DSD support DACs.
 Kingwa


----------



## undersys

davor281 said:


> Kingwa replied to my e-mail:
> 
> The V3 firmware have not sound different to the V2, just slight less spend the CPU ability and support DSD128 for the DSD support DACs.
> Kingwa


 
  
  
 Oh wow that's good.. I did not want to spend another 5$ USD .. on firmware 
  
 Given I use a PCM1704UK DAC and a standalone computer for playback I should be fine 
  
 Anyone want to confirm no sound difference ?>


----------



## aroldan

undersys said:


> Oh wow that's good.. I did not want to spend another 5$ USD .. on firmware
> 
> Given I use a PCM1704UK DAC and a standalone computer for playback I should be fine
> 
> Anyone want to confirm no sound difference ?>


 
 Confirmed. Upgraded with no problems.


----------



## jimmychan

Has anybody tried the V3 firmware?


----------



## mowglycdb

Won't till it involves SQ improvement.


----------



## nick77

> *All ES9018 built in products had upgrade DSD and up to 384K 32bit support through USB input.*
> Support DSD64 and DSD128
> Support 44.1,48,88.2,96,176.4, 192,352 and 384K
> Support 16 to 32bit


 
 Does anyone know anything more about this message, previous shipped DAC's can now do DSD??
  
 Wish this applied to Wolfson chip.


----------



## scorpionro

The latest USB32 update ( 2014v3 ) added DSD support, so I think that just updating the FW should do it.


----------



## SidiousX

It would be fine & dandy, but i do not think so. I assume that USB-32DSD is required, which is modified USB-32 (modified built?, modified clock/clocks?), aswell for proper 384K you need higher clock than even TCXO which was provided previoulsy for ES9018 itself in Audio-GD case.


----------



## davor281

Kingwa answered my question concerning the DSD support for WM8741 chip/DAC:
  
 "We have not start the WM8741 support DSD design now.
 Kingwa"
  
 Davor


----------



## ohhgourami

Anyone else notice that ASIO sounds a bit recessed in the mids compared to DS? Or is ASIO actually neutral while DS is super mid forwarded?


----------



## nick77

sidiousx said:


> It would be fine & dandy, but i do not think so. I assume that USB-32DSD is required, which is modified USB-32 (modified built?, modified clock/clocks?), aswell for proper 384K you need higher clock than even TCXO which was provided previoulsy for ES9018 itself in Audio-GD case.


 
 I think it might just be units shipped since February, but this is really big news for such little hype. Be nice to get some clarification.


----------



## SidiousX

I think it safe to bet he did not do any changes in DAC construction per se. 2 things he had to change as i said earlier were USB-32 module to make it DSD compatible, so it ends as USB-32DSD as he announced some time ago and (that's my quess) he had to change ES9018 clock for higher to make it fully compatible with 384K. For sure ES9018 units dispateched since february were compatible, but i think you could get the same compatibility in old units by simply buying new USB-32DSD module and higher ES9018 clock (assuming he has changed it for new compatibility). Concerning not much hype, Audio-GD selling rather mainstream priduct, which DSD as of now it is not. Most ppl probably think its nice to have DSD, but not having it is not a deal breaker. If this approach change in near years, we will live to see.


----------



## tim3320070

My NFB-1P I got back in October can have this new chip according to Kingwa. I just don't care about DSD right now.


----------



## gevorg

It would be interesting to get more details about Audio-GD's implementation of DSD. I suspect it just takes DSD stream and converts internally to PCM for processing by ES9018. I wonder if there is any audible difference if you use Foobar or JRiver to convert DSD-to-PCM and then stream it to Audio-GD DAC. Maybe someone with DSD supported Audio-GD DAC can try this out and compare.


----------



## nick77

I reverted back to V2 driver with updated firmware because i didnt care for the forward sound of 2014. I downloaded a $25 24/192 file and wont play.
 Are you guys able to play 24/192 without issues on 2014?? Please save from reading 10 pages to find results.


----------



## scorpionro

On SqueezeboxTouch + SA-2 via USB 24v192 works perfectly on 2014v2 and 2014v3.


----------



## nick77

scorpionro said:


> On SqueezeboxTouch + SA-2 via USB 24v192 works perfectly on 2014v2 and 2014v3.


 
 Thanks, i am using the new firmware but reverted back to previous driver cause i felt i lost some warmth. I thought it had a bit too much high end energy.
  
 Did the driver change sonically in 2014v2 or 2014v3??


----------



## scorpionro

To me it seems that the sound is pretty much the same between v2 and v3. From what Kingwa said, the change between v2 and v3 should be DSD support


----------



## PurpleAngel

I believe i was able to update my NFB-15.32 to the latest firmware, but i can't seem to get the USB drivers to install on my Win 8.1.
 I'm assuming as my optical connection is working the firmware update installed ok (?).
 Is there by chance a detailed directions for resolving USB issues?


----------



## tim3320070

Update is for the USB32 module, not optical input- this is a different thing.
 You must follow the steps very carefully, uninstall the old driver first, reboot, install driver and firmware new per instructions.


----------



## SlowikPL

Hi All , 
  
 This is my first post here. 
  
 I have a problem with my NFB-27 ( a new one)
  
 In Foobaar2000 i can play 192-24. But have problems with Jriver 19. No playpack possible beyond 48kHz 
 I have tested the 2014 driver , and USB V2 driver. No luck. alco AISO4All ( same results )
  
 I have firmware : *0x0100ac05 *and i do not know if this firmware is the leatest one ?
 What can i do to make JRiver to work with the NFB-27 ? Any sugestions ?
  
 I have Win 8.1 64bit. 
  
Firmware #3 :   Subversion is 0x01008f01  , device name is SVB-202D , applied driver V1.1
Firmware #4 :   Subversion is 0x01009706  , device name is audio-gd , applied driver V1.22
Firmware #5 :   Subversion is 0x01008e01 , device name is SVB-201D , applied driver V1.1, only for DI-V3 .
Firmware #7 :   Subversion is 0x0100a101  , device name is audio-gd , applied driver V2.0
Firmware #9-3 :    Subversion is 0x0100a106  , device name is audio-gd , applied driver V2.0, improve Linux compatibility from #7 .improve USB3.0 compatibility
Firmware #10-3:   Subversion is 0x0100a105  , device name is audio-gd , applied driver V2.0, only for DI-V3,improve USB3.0 compatibility
Firmware #11: Subversion is 0x0100a107  , device name is audio-gd , applied driver V2.0, newest firmware  for DI-V3,improve USB3.0 compatibility  and SBT


----------



## gevorg

^^^ Can you post screenshots of your JRiver Audio settings, in particular:

Tools - Options - Audio Device - Device Settinngs
Tools - Options - Settings - DSP & Output Format


----------



## SlowikPL

Tools - Options - Audio Device - Device Settinngs
  
Tools - Options - Settings - DSP & Output Format


----------



## gevorg

slowikpl said:


> Tools - Options - Audio Device - Device Settinngs
> 
> Tools - Options - Settings - DSP & Output Format




In Audio Device settings, switch from ASIO to WASAPI (make sure "Open device for exclusive access" is enabled). For audiophile use, its pretty much the same as ASIO, but Microsoft's version of it. In addition, the Audio-GD's VIA ASIO is not really ideal implementation since it uses kernel streaming in an ASIO "wrapper". Anyway, try WASAPI and see if you can play high resolution tracks in JRiver.

EDIT: Also, the reason why VIA ASIO KS not working with hi-res files in JRiver is maybe because the buffer size is too small, try raising it by the "VIA ASIO.exe" shortcut on your Desktop (default location after you install Audio-GD's drivers).


----------



## SlowikPL

gevorg said:


> In Audio Device settings, switch from ASIO to WASAPI (make sure "Open device for exclusive access" is enabled). For audiophile use, its pretty much the same as ASIO, but Microsoft's version of it. In addition, the Audio-GD's VIA ASIO is not really ideal implementation since it uses kernel streaming in an ASIO "wrapper". Anyway, try WASAPI and see if you play high resolution tracks in JRiver.
> 
> EDIT: Also, the reason why VIA ASIO KS not working with hi-res files in JRiver is maybe because the buffer size is too small, try raising it by the "VIA ASIO.exe" shortcut on your Desktop (default location after you install Audio-GD's drivers).


 
  
  
 No luck. 
  
 I set is to: SPDIF Interface (Audio-GD) [WASAPI
  
 And is thi normal that in DSP in Source  96kHz 24bit 2 ch , and internal 96kHz *64bit* 2ch or sometimes *32bit.*
 I have tried AISO bifer size also in AISO mode. 3 different settings.
 and changd the driver to older ones USB32v2.0forwin
  
  
 I have managet it to work sometimer with older version 19.0.0.41
 The 19.0.0.60 gave me no hope.


----------



## nick77

Great post, I was hopeful to try your settings but still unable to play 24/192 in Jriver. May be the fact im using new firmware but with V2 driver, 24/96 no issue.  Thanks for info.


----------



## undersys

Don't quote me, as I don't use windows
I thought the f/w version and driver had to match?


----------



## nick77

undersys said:


> Don't quote me, as I don't use windows
> I thought the f/w version and driver had to match?


 
 I found the 2014 driver too forward and fatiguing, lost system warmth. Combining new firmware with V2 got me the warmth back but cant get 24/192 to work and occasional momentary drop outs.


----------



## gevorg

slowikpl said:


> No luck.
> 
> I set is to: SPDIF Interface (Audio-GD) [WASAPI
> 
> ...




If foobar still works without problems, then the problem is probably with JRiver settings. Try completely uninstalling JRiver, clean any leftover registry entries and setting files and install the latest stable release, the *19.0.117*. On my machine, I could playback 24-192 files on Foobar and JRiver with both V1 and V2 Audio-GD 2014 firmware. Even without changing the ASIO buffer settings.

Also, for anyone else who is having playback issues, try changing USB ports. In particular, try to find and use a USB port that is not shared with other devices (see the bottom part of *this guide* for more info). In addition, you can get a dedicated USB PCI card for your DAC.


----------



## SlowikPL

I did all that but no luck. I will tomorrow reinstal Windows 8.1 and do clean installation of drivers 2014 and newest JRiver. I hoop this will help.


----------



## SlowikPL

Hi all, 
  
 I did alle clean instal of Windows 8.1 ProMCE , only installed new 2014 drivers and leatest of JRiver. 
 I cant get to work beyond 48kHz in AISIO and WASAPI.
  
 No i`m waiting for Kingwa and he will Remolte dektop to me. What a fine man. 
 I hope he will solve my problem.


----------



## mowglycdb

Question has anyone been getting BSOD while listening to something and using Facebook at the same time? I usually find it happens while using FB, or something that uses flashplayer(?) strange thing it doesn't happen with my laptop maybe something that has to do with the CPU  I have a AMD Phenom II X4. (I formated a week ago)


----------



## genclaymore

I haven't that issue at all with my NFB15.32 and I use foobar all the time as well watching steaming movies from comcast and they use flash.


----------



## SlowikPL

Hi all. I have found solution of my problem with NFB-27 and JRiver playing beyond 48kHz. I told my problem to my dealer here in Poland and he have send me new Firmware from brand new NFB-28.and guess what: my JRIVER playing all what I have even 192 kHz / 24bit. Sound is amazing good. And I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Mahdi8

I've just upgraded my DI-V3 to 2014v3 for DI Firmware and it's a great improvement over firmware 11 I used to have. the bass became more solid much clearer instrument separation and greater treble extension. overall it's has been a great upgrade


----------



## davidfrombxl

mahdi8 said:


> I've just upgraded my DI-V3 to 2014v3 for DI Firmware and it's a great improvement over firmware 11 I used to have. the bass became more solid much clearer instrument separation and greater treble extension. overall it's has been a great upgrade


 
 Hi,
  
 Did you also change the driver or only the firmware?


----------



## Mahdi8

davidfrombxl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you also change the driver or only the firmware?


 
 You have to change both. The new firmware doesn't work with old driver. One caveat new 2014 driver doesn't have ASIO support for DI-V3 but it's not an issue for me because I always use WASAPI


----------



## davidfrombxl

mahdi8 said:


> You have to change both. The new firmware doesn't work with old driver. One caveat new 2014 driver doesn't have ASIO support for DI-V3 but it's not an issue for me because I always use WASAPI


 
 I tried the first version "firmware 2014 and driver 2014" beginning of this year, and it gives a detailled but little to bit dry sound on my system.
 But it was possible to use the new firmware with the old driver .... so apparently  that is something that has changed.
 I should try the new version.
 Do you have the link to download new firmware/driver?
  
 I don't use Div3 but usb32 (directly in the DAC). I use KS


----------



## Mahdi8

This is the link for the firmware which has every single driver for USB32 http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware.rar read the instruction carefully or you may destroy the firmware chip and will need to get a replacement chip. The one I use is 2014v3


----------



## scorpionro

They just released a new FW ( for DAC only ), FW2014v5. V5 improves DSD playback, so it should help only the ES91018 based DACs.


----------



## sinkr

Hello everyone, 
  
 I just received a brand new Master-7 and hooked it to my Mid-2012 MacBook Pro directly (via the ports on the computer and not through a hub).  I am not seeing the option for 32 bit output, though according to the website it's driverless.  24 bit 192KHz works, but I am curious to know if this is an issue with my Mac (which is equipped with a USB3) controller or some other issue.  I have just started to dig in, but thought I would ask as I didn't see anything in the thread directly speaking to this issue.
  
 So, I guess my first question is, has someone gotten 32 bit as an option on a similar OSX configuration?


----------



## sinkr

sinkr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just received a brand new Master-7 and hooked it to my Mid-2012 MacBook Pro directly (via the ports on the computer and not through a hub).  I am not seeing the option for 32 bit output, though according to the website it's driverless.  24 bit 192KHz works, but I am curious to know if this is an issue with my Mac (which is equipped with a USB3) controller or some other issue.  I have just started to dig in, but thought I would ask as I didn't see anything in the thread directly speaking to this issue.
> 
> So, I guess my first question is, has someone gotten 32 bit as an option on a similar OSX configuration?


 
 I traded some emails with Kingwa, and it appears like the present version of the firmware I had (#11) didn't have that capability; downgrading to #9-3 gave me the 32 bit option.
  
 Got some great support on this front!


----------



## Articnoise

sinkr said:


> I traded some emails with Kingwa, and it appears like the present version of the firmware I had (#11) didn't have that capability; downgrading to #9-3 gave me the 32 bit option.
> 
> Got some great support on this front!


 

 And the sound. Did you find them to be identical?


----------



## sinkr

articnoise said:


> And the sound. Did you find them to be identical?


 
 I couldn't say.  I got the unit in, let it warm up, did some diagnosis on the 32 bit, came in the next day, flashed and started out pretty much with the 32 bit.  The word on the street is the 32 bit is supposed to be equivalent to using a reclocker to I2S like the Offramp.


----------



## undersys

sinkr said:


> I couldn't say.  I got the unit in, let it warm up, did some diagnosis on the 32 bit, came in the next day, flashed and started out pretty much with the 32 bit.  The word on the street is the 32 bit is supposed to be equivalent to using a reclocker to I2S like the Offramp.


 
 Any source on why using 32bit would be = to an external re-clocking device?


----------



## aroldan

I upgraded to FW2014v5 and I lost 32 bit support.


----------



## genclaymore

Downgrade to FW2014v3 and you gain 32bit support back.


----------



## sinkr

undersys said:


> Any source on why using 32bit would be = to an external re-clocking device?




www.head-fi.org/products/audio-gd-master-7/reviews/8087



> Back when I first ordered a Reference 1 from Kingwa, it only had a S/PDIF input. No other inputs were available. When I asked about adding an optical input (since I was using a MacBook Pro) Kingwa refused, as he didn't want to compromise the sound quality on his top-of-the-line DAC.
> 
> Now, however, we have 6 inputs to choose from, all added by demand from customers. I2S has been the last to come, but it is significant not because of itself alone, but because Kingwa's latest USB chip, a 32-bit asynchronous model from VIA, outputs to one of two I2S inputs on the digital board, not to S/PDIF as other chips do. This negates the need for double conversation.


----------



## scorpionro

2014v7 was just released. Perhaps it fixed the 32bit support.


----------



## aroldan

Indeed. 32 bits is back! 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Articnoise

scorpionro said:


> 2014v7 was just released. Perhaps it fixed the 32bit support.


 

 There did you find a 2014 v7? I have looked at the AG site but didn’t see it.


----------



## aroldan

Quote:


articnoise said:


> There did you find a 2014 v7? I have looked at the AG site but didn’t see it.


 
 This is the link:
  
 http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware.rar


----------



## scorpionro

articnoise said:


> There did you find a 2014 v7? I have looked at the AG site but didn’t see it.


 
 http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware.rar


----------



## Articnoise

Thanks guys!
  
 Are both the FW 7 and FW 9.3 for Master 7 or only FW 9.3?


----------



## mowglycdb

32bit?  I still see 24bit on the BSDeck


----------



## a1uc

Looking for some advice , I have a NFB-11.32 but during the FW Update I lost USB connection . The coax and analog work fine . Today I did a remote connection with
 Kingwa  and he agreed to send me 2 FW chips . I was asked if I wanted (2) FW2014v7 or (1)  FW#9-3 and (1) FW2014v7 since people reported they have a different sound.
 I will be hooking up my Squeeze Box to the NFB-11.32 .
  
 Can I get some input on the different FW


----------



## Articnoise

I have upgrade/downgraded to FW 9.3 but still can’t select 32 bit in Jriver. Do I need to change the windows driver as well? I have Master 7 btw.
  
 Edit: I found it!


----------



## gevorg

articnoise said:


> I have upgrade/downgraded to FW 9.3 but still can’t select 32 bit in Jriver. Do I need to change the windows driver as well? I have Master 7 btw.
> 
> Edit: I found it!




FYI 



jason stoddard said:


> *Fun fact:* the CM6631A can easily do up to 32/384. Why don’t we enable it? Two reasons: (a) There is no 32-bit music, and never will be.*** (b) There is no 384k PCM audio for sale that we know of. Sure, there’s DSD 2X at 352.8k, but that’s a whole ‘nother discussion.
> 
> _***There’s a famous napkin-scribble by a famous analog designer floating around out there on the internet somewhere, regarding the noise and precision of analog circuitry necessary for different digital resolutions. I can’t find it at the moment, but it went something like this:_
> 
> ...


----------



## genclaymore

Then Jason needs to look harder as he is wrong about there never being 32bit music for sell or made as they are some here right here on amazon for sell http://www.amazon.com/Sounds-Ultra-Definition-32-Bit-Master/dp/B0056K4VXG  and I have seen other masters for sell too on another store but I don't recall the name. Also I sure articnoise has his reasons for wanting 32bit option back in the first place, Just as much why I use the function when I produce music. No offense but it just sound like a excuse he making to not to include something in his dac's that part of what the chip the CM6631 supports since it does what not include it anyway and let the user decide, Also I never cared for the dB range that mentioned with dac's or sound cards as i know better. Plus famous or not it still a guy opinion do not mean every one has to accept it because hes famous, plus he did not even link the site nor the name of the guy he was talking about.
  
 Jason has made a comment about no 2 channel  external dac's accepting DD or DTS in the schiit thread was not true, well for me that is I haven't tried this with other external dac's but the one I own. I watched many movies using my NFB15.32 all the time and it accepted DTS-HD and DD-MA blu ray audio formats thru USB input not down-sampled at all and then optical down-sampled and I used WinDvd for my blu ray movies and it was during the actual movie and not the menus or the trailers.


----------



## Articnoise

I’m not really up for discussing digital technologies, because ever sins the introduction of that media in the 80s there have been people saying it is perfect and can’t be improved. Clamming things like it’s only 1 and 0 and they are ether decoded and transmitted totally correct or not at all.  I don’t believe it to be that simple. And as I’m not a technician I try by listening to see what I prefer. 
  
 I have before tested and come to the conclusion that 24 bit depth was a little better overall than 16 on my dac, but to up sampling of bitrate didn’t improved SQ, actually the outcome was the opposite IMO. I’m now testing if I prefer 32 bit better when 24. AFAIK Kingwa advise us to use 32 bit on his dacs. My last comment on this subject is that I think some company’s use different filters on 16, 24 and 32.


----------



## Mahdi8

Does anybody now if the usb chip on lower end audiogd dac such as NFB12 can be replaced with usb32?


----------



## i019791

No (practically) for the NFB-12
 Yes for NFB-2, NFB-3, NFB-5, FUN, NFB-10, NFB-19


----------



## undersys

Can anyone backup why forcing 32bit output would be better?
 I can't see how this would change a thing(but what do I know).


----------



## undersys

Ok so right from the man Kingwa :
  
 "The DA chips we had applied all with 32 bit input, we have do some lot test and compare , consider the 32bit is better match, so in the 2014 driver have force on 32 bit.
 Kingwa"
  
 Still unsure why, but I'll take his word for it.


----------



## mowglycdb

¿Has anyone had BSOD using facebook or youtube ? I couldn't take a pic of the screen cause it reboots too fast.


----------



## blitzxgene

mowglycdb said:


> ¿Has anyone had BSOD using facebook or youtube ? I couldn't take a pic of the screen cause it reboots too fast.


 
 Google how to prevent windows from auto-restarting during a bsod and you can see it the next time it happens. I've had mine bsod once and the source was the via driver.


----------



## mowglycdb

The strange thing is I've installed the same driver on another computer and I don't get the BSOD, ¿May it have something to do with my hardware? the only solution I see for now is getting the OR5 lol.


----------



## genclaymore

Seems like the link to the firmware doesn't work any more.


----------



## staalf

genclaymore said:


> Seems like the link to the firmware doesn't work any more.



 


I also try to download the firmware from Audio GD for the DI v3, but the link does not work indeed.

Can somebody here post a link or PM it to me.

Thank you so much in advance.

Frans


----------



## genclaymore

You have to email audio-gd for it now because people was flashing and messing up their firmware.


----------



## staalf

genclaymore said:


> You have to email audio-gd for it now because people was flashing and messing up their firmware.


 

 I have send an e-mail to Kingwa. I hope the link will be available again soon.
  
 Edit: I received a mail from Kingwa with a new link.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Good service as always.)


----------



## dreamtheatervn

Hi Everyone,
 My friends and I had a interest test last Tuesday nite: Audio-gd 17.32 with & without the converter Stahl Tek ABC vs CDP Marantz 63SE. The outcome is quite surprised.


----------



## norrest

Some one use 'internal usb module' for another device? On old tennor i see  http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/TE8802/TE8802kitEN.htm  SP/DIF exit, but on via 32 may be not?


----------



## mowglycdb

New driver and firmware. http://www.audio-gd.com/En%20audio-gd.htm


----------



## jimmychan

From Audio-Gd website:
  
 "*New USB-32 2014V3 driver release, want to cooperate with the new  firmware software (FW2014v9forDAC32bit).
 Applied the full new advantage algorithm , much improve the data transmit performance .
 The firmware software update tool please contact us get the link for download."*


----------



## undersys

Wonder what has changed...
  
 Since I have no way to flash the F/W.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Several months back I tried updating the firmware to my NFB-15.32 (bought Oct. 2013), not sure if the firmware update worked.
 Is there a way to find out what firmware version my NFB-15.32 has?


----------



## FauDrei

purpleangel said:


> Is there a way to find out what firmware version my NFB-15.32 has?





Start ViaDfuTool.exe from downloaded firmware and look at "Subversion" number:





Subversions of all firmwares from my archive...



 0x01008e01 = DI FW 5
 0x01008f01 = DAC FW 3
 0x01009704 = DAC FW 1
 0x01009706 = DAC FW 4
 0x0100a101 = DAC FW 7
 0x0100a103 = DAC FW 9
 0x0100a104 = DAC FW 10
 0x0100a105 = DI FW 10-3
 0x0100a106 = DI FW 9-3
 0x0100a107 = DAC FW 11
 0x0100ac03 = DAC FW2014v2
 0x0100ac04 = DI FW2014v3
 0x0100ac05 = DAC FW2014v3
 0x0100ac0a = DAC FW2014v5
 0x0100ac0b = DAC FW2014v7
 0x0100ac0d = DAC FW2014v9


The thing that puzzles me though is driver version numbering... I have installed the latest USB32driver2014v3 and in device manager I get:





Is this driver 6.0.1.2 really "2014v3"?


----------



## PurpleAngel

faudrei said:


> Start ViaDfuTool.exe from downloaded firmware and look at "Subversion" number:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My subversion is 0x00ac00


----------



## FauDrei

purpleangel said:


> My subversion is 0x00ac00




I updated my previous post with versions of all A-GD firmwares that I downloaded.

I don't have 0x0100ac00 firmware subversion in my archive, but by analogy I suppose it should be FW2014v1.


----------



## mowglycdb

Did you already test the new firmware and driver? Any coments about the SQ?


----------



## rodomo

Since I have installed the new firmware update v9 today using my bootcamp windows, I´ve got problems on my mac book pro 2013.
  
 When I make my NFB-28 mute, it springs to my display speaker automatically, and sometimes it moves to my laptop speaker with maximal sound...
  
 So I have tried to unplug USB cable, it doesn´t work, just at the 2. try problems got fixed, everything seems returned to normality again.
  
 I go sleep now, hope the problem doesn´t come again.


----------



## tim3320070

Installed mine, no issues. Sounds as good as ever and seems more stable with ASIO which gave me some problems before (Win7 and Media Center 17).


----------



## conquerator2

I am buying an Audio GD Compass 2 and was wondering with what firmware will it come?
 Does Kingwa ship his babies with the most recent firmwares?
 Thanks.


----------



## tim3320070

conquerator2 said:


> I am buying an Audio GD Compass 2 and was wondering with what firmware will it come?
> Does Kingwa ship his babies with the most recent firmwares?
> Thanks.


 
 That is a question for him but yes it will be most recent I'm sure.
 Kingwa answers questions very quickly (on China time though).


----------



## conquerator2

tim3320070 said:


> That is a question for him but yes it will be most recent I'm sure.
> Kingwa answers questions very quickly (on China time though).




I know, he's an awesome and patient guy.
I've put him through my paces with very extensive questions about my purchase (Compass2 or NFB28)
He was always polite and answered all my questions to a tee.


----------



## lieberung

Updated my Master7's USB firmware from subversion 0x0100a106 and driver V2.0 to subversion 0x0100ac0d  and v3 driver without any issues by following the guidelines. Works fine. Can't hear any differences in sound quality, but might be somewhat less CPU usage when playing music.
  
 edit: In device manager under audio-gd properties the driver date is 9/16/2013 and driver version is 6.0.1.2. i.e. same as FauDrei posted earlier on.


----------



## FauDrei

lieberung said:


> In device manager under audio-gd properties the driver date is 9/16/2013 and driver version is 6.0.1.2. i.e. same as FauDrei posted earlier on.




Thanks lieberung. At least now I have some kind of assurance it could be the proper driver version.


----------



## Uroboros

Sorry if this has been covered already. I recently purchased a Audio-GD NFB-11.32 from a fellow member here and just spent a heck of a time trying to get the USB part of it to show up under Windows 8.1. Finally got it by what I hope is the proper combo of drivers and firmware. But now I'm left with a question or two.
  
 1. Have a icon on my desktop for ASIO settings..but what happened to the other control panel that I assume adjusted SPDIF output. It was was on the desktop and in the task bar icons at right..but it's gone now. Do the lastest (?) drivers (USB32driver2014v3) not have it.
  
 2. The ASIO control panel use to refer to the SPDIF (as I've seen in screen shots further back in this thread) now it's USB. We lost one and gained another..or was it always just wrong?
  
 TIA


----------



## Mamurai

Upgraded firmware and installed the newest driver, but now I'm getting an issue in Youtube for example where the sound suddenly stops but the video keeps on playing. There is no indication that it gets unplugged while doing this, and the problem wasn't present before either.
  
 Any ideas what can be done?


----------



## Mahdi8

Last time I emailed King Wa the firmware for DI-V3 was not ready yet. Anybody know if it's there now? On a side note is it worth putting the USB32 on DAC19 DF version when I already have a Di-V3? is I2S interface much better than coaxial?


----------



## Mahdi8

just got mail from king wa. he said the best option to modify the amp to use I2s input. has anybody done this yet?


----------



## lieberung

mamurai said:


> Upgraded firmware and installed the newest driver, but now I'm getting an issue in Youtube for example where the sound suddenly stops but the video keeps on playing. There is no indication that it gets unplugged while doing this, and the problem wasn't present before either.
> 
> Any ideas what can be done?



I had similar issues with a new passive cooled computer a few weeks back when streaming movies from Netflix and other streaming services. Then I used an earlier firmware on the M7 and v2 USB driver on the pc. I monitored the CPU temp and noticed it was getting quite hot so I moved the computer to a location with better ventilation and CPU temp got lowered by some margin. That fixed it for me. I have since then upgraded the M7's USB32 firware and driver on pc to latest version and the only differences I have notice is some less CPU usage at music playback. My CPU is i5 4570T and OS Win 8.1


----------



## Mamurai

lieberung said:


> I had similar issues with a new passive cooled computer a few weeks back when streaming movies from Netflix and other streaming services. Then I used an earlier firmware on the M7 and v2 USB driver on the pc. I monitored the CPU temp and noticed it was getting quite hot so I moved the computer to a location with better ventilation and CPU temp got lowered by some margin. That fixed it for me. I have since then upgraded the M7's USB32 firware and driver on pc to latest version and the only differences I have notice is some less CPU usage at music playback. My CPU is i5 4570T and OS Win 8.1


 
 This wasn't the issue for me however. I re-installed the drivers and plugged it into one of my USB 3.0 ports instead of a normal one in my PC. So far I haven't experienced any problems since then, but will update if anything changes.


----------



## lieberung

mamurai said:


> This wasn't the issue for me however. I re-installed the drivers and plugged it into one of my USB 3.0 ports instead of a normal one in my PC. So far I haven't experienced any problems since then, but will update if anything changes.



Similar symptom but different cause. So the USB 3 port is more stable with new drivers. Good to hear that you fixed the issue.


----------



## conquerator2

The newest USB32 drivers/firmware are certainly a bit buggy. Though I blame the mute relay or whatever it is called - it fails to continue playing songs when paused [not stopped] in JRiver. When switching between inputs it sometimes does the same things and gets stuck on mute/silence. Sumetimes I have to fiddle with the playback devices or restart JRiver altogether.
 Maybe it's got to do with the Sabre chip or DSD support rather? Also the pops whenever it has to change the sample frequency... not a big fan of that.
 All I know is that the older NFB3.32 I had worked flawlessly without problems. Compass2 not so much :/ Or rather, not at all times.
 Not ground-breaking but quirks that'll hopefully be fixed.
  
 The unit itself hardware wise, on the other hand, is excellent!
  
EDIT: Can't get it to work in ASIO even though it did just yesterday. Re-installing did the trick. Still...


----------



## Mamurai

lieberung said:


> Similar symptom but different cause. So the USB 3 port is more stable with new drivers. Good to hear that you fixed the issue.


 
 Thank you for the reply though 
  
 I do hope it can help others who may find themselves in the same situation too.


----------



## zenki14

Using new driver/firmware with NFB-10ES2.
 No trouble, errors or bugs so far with Foobar and WASAPI, win7 64bit.
 Regardless of hi-res or 44.1.
  
 Although differences aren't audible for my ears, I'm just saying it's stable and no problem.


----------



## davor281

Anybody else having similar issues -
  
 on Linux, with new FW (2014v9) when switching on the DAC, and if the OS is set to 2, noise is heard for a few seconds.
 This does not happen when OS is set to 4 or 8.
  
 Thank you,
 Davor.


----------



## yaluen

Hi all, just wanted to post this for other Windows 7 users. After I flashed FW2014v9 onto a NFB-11.32 and installed USB32driver2014v3, I was confused as to why there were no 32 bit options in the device properties:
  

  
 Kingwa has informed me that it is due to a limitation in Windows 7 and that one would see 32 bit options under Windows 8. It has been mentioned that the latest driver forces 32 bit output and Kingwa confirmed as such, even if the device properties show otherwise. I assume that means the default format setting doesn't actually change the default bit depth, and it's 32 bit no matter which option you select.


----------



## cynan

Was able to update no problem on my NFB-10WM (with swapped out USB-32 receiver for the Tenor). Tried with Windows 7 sound driver and Kernel Streaming in Foobar so far. I don't really notice a difference either - other than it seems to me that gain is a bit lower after updating the firmware and Windows 7 driver. Anyone else notice this?
  
 Also, the lack of a 32-bit option in the driver is a bit disconcerting.
  
 Can anyone confirm that the latest Windows 7 driver is 6.1.7601.17514?


----------



## cydonia84

cynan said:


> Can anyone confirm that the latest Windows 7 driver is 6.1.7601.17514?


 
 On my pc with win7 32bit driver version is 6.1.7601.18276. (USB32driver2014v3.rar).


----------



## BECHA

staalf said:


> genclaymore said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like the link to the firmware doesn't work any more.
> ...


 
 this one worked just now http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware2014.rar


----------



## mowglycdb

New data and pics for the DI-2014 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/DI2014/D2014EN_Specs.htm
  
 It says it can improve mid quality optic inputs, so using it for with a PS3 could work?


----------



## tim3320070

I used the old DI-DSP with a 100 CD changer and it improved the sound slightly.
 The main benefit of the D4 would be to upgrade older USB inputs of DAC's or DAC's w/o USB input.
  
 Edit: Seems like a nice switch box as well like a baby Ref-3 of old.


----------



## KneelJung

Can somebody help me.
  
 I'm not real savvy when it comes to computers.
  
 DHL delivered my NFB 15 today and I cant figure out how to install the drivers. I got an email link with the driver I'm supposed to use ahead of delivery yesterday. It's saved to my downloads folder. I also downloaded a trial version of winzip.
  
 The problem I'm having is the file isnt showing up where it's supposed to be when I choose browse my computer.
  
 Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## ohhgourami

kneeljung said:


> Can somebody help me.
> 
> I'm not real savvy when it comes to computers.
> 
> ...


 

 Go to your user folder and the downloaded zip file should be there. Extract it to your C: drive and copy the plugins (if there are any) to your Foobar plugin folder. Run the installer for the driver and that should be it.


----------



## mowglycdb

With ctrl + j key it should show your downloads you right clic The name of The last thing you downloaded and click The option find file location. It should open The folder. If you used The option run and then cancelled The operation you wont find it so download it again.


----------



## KneelJung

Ohhgourami and mowglycdb thanks for your responses but I'm still stuck.
  
 When I clicked the link that Audio gd sent me it saved in my user file
  

  
 It's there I can see it.
  
 When I go through the device manager, click on audio gd, and update driver it asks me if I want to search automatically or browse my computer.
  

 My problem is the rar file that is supposed to be iin the download file isnt listed under downloads anymore.
  

 I cant figure it out, and Kingwa hasnt been any help at all.


----------



## mowglycdb

Download it again, and extract it to  C:\
  
 Device manager won't find it. You have to run a .exe file inside can't remember the name but I'll check it once I arrive home


----------



## KneelJung

I actually didnt need to download it again Right clicked the file and selected open with Win Zip then unzipped the folder. Hadn't done that before. Like I said earlier I'm not very savvy with this computery stuff. The file extracted to here:
  
 C:\Users\brian\Documents\USB32driver2014v3\USB32driver2014v3
  
 Was able to attempt to install the drivers for the first time, but it didnt work.
  
 A window popped up that said windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device. Underneath that it said something redundant. Then it said driver is not intended for this platform.
  
 The device manager now says unknown device rather audio gd.
  
 ETA: I'm using windows 7.


----------



## yaluen

Are you using Device Manager to install the drivers? According to Audio-GD, you should move the unzipped files to C:\USB32driver2014v3 and run the SETUP.EXE in that folder with the unit plugged in and powered on to install. Also, after the installation, they say to leave the files as is.


----------



## KneelJung

yaluen said:


> Are you using Device Manager to install the drivers? According to Audio-GD, you should move the unzipped files to C:\USB32driver2014v3 and run the SETUP.EXE in that folder with the unit plugged in and powered on to install. Also, after the installation, they say to leave the files as is.


 

 That did it.
  
 Thanks for your help Yaluen.Mowglycdb was telling me to do the same thing, but I'm not very savvy when it comes to this stuff, and a little slow on the uptake sometimes.


----------



## yaluen

Great! I think Audio-GD devices need additional system config done so one needs to use that installer. Additionally, it installs ASIO support.
  
 If you're feeling adventurous, next would be to set up an audio player like foobar to take advantage of ASIO and stream files at their native sample rate to your NFB-15. Audio-GD has a guide here (http://www.audio-gd.com/Driver%20install%20guide.rar), though it's a bit convoluted and needs updating. All you need to do is install foobar, found here (http://www.foobar2000.org/download), then install foobar ASIO support, found here (http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio), then select "ASIO : VIA DirectKS ASIO" under Devices in foobar File->Preferences->Playback->Output.


----------



## conquerator2

A-GD drivers (or maybe VIA drivers) are very finicky...
They sometimes work and sometimes they don't.
I was getting hissing and crackling and only reinstalling my windows seems to fix it but sometimes a driver reinstall is enough... But I wasn't able to figure out what causes it.
Sometimes the ASIO driver doesn't work so I downloaded ASIO4ALL which works the same and is a fail safe in case...
I blame the muting relay or recent design changes.
Owned a 3.32 last year and those problems were nonexistent... 
Then again, maybe it's the ESS sabre...
So... It's a bit finicky for me... The unit is definitely flawless but the software isn't.


----------



## Honkytime

conquerator2 said:


> A-GD drivers (or maybe VIA drivers) are very finicky...
> They sometimes work and sometimes they don't.
> I was getting hissing and crackling and only reinstalling my windows seems to fix it but sometimes a driver reinstall is enough... But I wasn't able to figure out what causes it.
> Sometimes the ASIO driver doesn't work so I downloaded ASIO4ALL which works the same and is a fail safe in case...
> ...


 
 I find the a-gd drivers work fine with very minimal issues with my pc or laptop pretty much set it and forget it.only issue i had so far is crashing the firmware chip when i tried to update it.


----------



## mowglycdb

DI-2014 is no where to be seen. it's not on the homepage nor in the product list, nor on the shipping cost list :C


----------



## conquerator2

mowglycdb said:


> DI-2014 is no where to be seen. it's not on the homepage nor in the product list, nor on the shipping cost list :C


 
 It is right there on the main page - http://audio-gd.com/En%20audio-gd.htm or http://audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/DI2014/DI2014EN.htm


----------



## mowglycdb

yeah direct link works, but I can't find it on the homepage or product list, do you see it? I don't


----------



## conquerator2

mowglycdb said:


> yeah direct link works, but I can't find it on the homepage or product list, do you see it? I don't


 
 Mine's still there - 
  
 But I am using Chrome so it might be substituting for a cached copy.


----------



## mooncalf78

I'm installing new Windows OS (8.1) to my new computer. Because of that, I checked Audio gd web site for the newest drivers for my NFB-15.32 DAC amp bought at the end of 2013. I noticed that there is a new tool which allows me to upgrade device firmware. Originally, I used USB32 V2.0 drivers. I downloaded *http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware2014.rar* file. I understand how to use the tool, but I'm confused which firmware is the latest and the best for my NFB 15.32. In the mentioned rar archive are several firmware files:

 Firmware 11.dfu
 Firmware 9-3.dfu
 FW2014v3forDI.dfu
 FW2014v7forDAC.dfu
 FW2014v9_1forDAC32bit.BIN
 FW2014v9forDAC32bit.BIN
 FW2014v9forDI24bit.BIN

 I haven't found any description for these firmware files. Which one I should use? FW2014v9forDAC32bit.BIN? What is difference between FW2014v9forDAC32bit.BIN and FW2014v9_1forDAC32bit.BIN? What about other firmware files? Also I guess that with the latest firmware I should use latest drivers, it means USB32 v3, correct?

 Thanks for clarification.


----------



## gevorg

It depends on the build date of your NFB-15.32. Contact Audio-GD with your serial number and they should tell you specifically.


----------



## mowglycdb

mooncalf78 said:


> I'm installing new Windows OS (8.1) to my new computer. Because of that, I checked Audio gd web site for the newest drivers for my NFB-15.32 DAC amp bought at the end of 2013. I noticed that there is a new tool which allows me to upgrade device firmware. Originally, I used USB32 V2.0 drivers. I downloaded *http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware2014.rar* file. I understand how to use the tool, but I'm confused which firmware is the latest and the best for my NFB 15.32. In the mentioned rar archive are several firmware files:
> 
> Firmware 11.dfu
> Firmware 9-3.dfu
> ...


 
  
 it's FW2014v9_1forDAC32bit.BIN  or FW2014v9forDAC32bit.BIN       I think that king-wa created the _1 version to correct a problem there was while pausing music reproduction in DSD(or something like that), so I recomened you to install the newest firmware for your 32bit DAC FW2014v9_1forDAC32bit.BIN.
  
 Then you have to install the newest driver, I don't remember which one it is. But if you flash your DAC with older firmwares, getting the correct driver is more troublesome.


----------



## JohnLock

I've installed latest firmware FW2014v9_1forDAC32bit.BIN to the *NFB*-*5.32 *and works perfectly.
 Now sounds more clear and detailed!


----------



## hucifer

Hey all

 Posting here as I could use some assistance!

 I bought A NFB-15 (2014 - May-Aug Revision) today and have had some serious issues with the drivers. I am running everything of my Asus laptop (Windows 8.1).

 I started off by installing the latest version of the drivers from Audio-GD's website and was met by a series of BSODs and audio skipping problems. Then I worked out that I needed the older drivers so I uninstalled the newer drivers and installed the *USB32 driver 2014 *ones. Everything seemed fine after that until I had switched off and unplugged the NFB-15 and then tried to use my Foobar with my Fiio E18. Some tracks started behaving weirdly (playing a few seconds then skipping to the next track). For some reason tracks encoded in flac had far more problems than mp3, although a few of those had the same issue. I then tested the same tracks in Pot Player to rule out Foobar being fubar'd but the problem persisted.

 Thinking that perhaps the original (latest version) drivers might still be hanging around in the system I then did a system restore back to before I installed any Audio-GD drivers. *Same thing happens!* Again, the odd thing is that the same tracks that skipped before still do so while others are fine. I'm now worried that the Audio-GD drivers have borked my USB controller or something equally unpleasant. I really hope this isn't the case 

 I looked through this thread but didn't notice this problem being mentioned. I'm pretty new to SPDIF / USB audio and so would appreciate any assistance I can get.

 Much obliged!


----------



## Articnoise

The AGD USB 32 is a bit tricky IMO. You should put the buffer length up in Foobar and try all the different driver protocol: ASIO, Wasapi, KS etc.


----------



## hucifer

"Tricky" is putting it mildly. Shockingly amateurish would be more accurate. 

I'm taking it back to the store today to get some help with it. My bigger worry is that I'll have to a fresh windows install just to get rid of the problem. 

 Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## ohhgourami

hucifer said:


> Hey all
> 
> Posting here as I could use some assistance!
> 
> ...


 

 Sounds like you have the wrong firmware? There are firmware and driver compatibility issues so you must have the right firmware for the drivers.
  
 Once in a blue moon if you BSOD or corrupt something, you might have to reinstall the driver to correct some playback issues, but usually turning the DAC on and off and a system restart should fix it.


----------



## hucifer

ohhgourami said:


> Sounds like you have the wrong firmware? There are firmware and driver compatibility issues so you must have the right firmware for the drivers.




Yep, you were right. Had to reflash the firmware and reinstall the drivers. The track skipping seems to have gone as well now, so everything is back to normal. Phew!


----------



## hawkhead

DI V3
  
 I upgrade the firmware (Audio-gdUSB32FWversion1.rar) and installed the drivers (Audio-gdUSB32driverversion1.rar)
  
 No issues and unlike the previous firmware upgrade (which I had to roll back as it sounded dreadful) this sounds better. More detail, more space.


----------



## nick77

hawkhead said:


> DI V3
> 
> I upgrade the firmware (Audio-gdUSB32FWversion1.rar) and installed the drivers (Audio-gdUSB32driverversion1.rar)
> 
> No issues and unlike the previous firmware upgrade (which I had to roll back as it sounded dreadful) this sounds better. More detail, more space.


 
  
 Hi, I also rolled back the drivers as I felt the sound was too edgy on the treble, lost warmth I was used too.. Would you mind clarifying the difference with new upgrade vs prior. Thanks...


----------



## dreamtheatervn

Just order a DI 2014 Usb converter from Kingwa, waiting for receiving next week.

I don't know whether I have to update new firmware? Or the new DI already updated?
Anybody here already got DI 2014 please share your review. Hope it can beat other conveters .

Btw, yesterday nite still access www.audio-gd.com, today can not. Anybody having same problem?


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

dreamtheatervn said:


> Just order a DI 2014 Usb converter from Kingwa, waiting for receiving next week.
> 
> I don't know whether I have to update new firmware? Or the new DI already updated?
> Anybody here already got DI 2014 please share your review. Hope it can beat other conveters .
> ...


 
 same trouble, maybe they are updating something really interesting )
 and im also waiting for my di2014 next week, should be the same batch with yours ^__^
 i believe they always update the firmware to latest one, so we can use newest driver


----------



## Nuttinbutair

> ​Originally Posted by *nick77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Being a bit impatient I thought that I would give the new firmware a try for my DI-V3 from early 2013.  The Audio-gd link to  *http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware2014.rar* did not work.  So based on hawkhead's post I tried http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32FWversion1.rar and that worked providing a September 12th file.  Once uncompressed  there was a file 'USB32_FW_version1_forDI.bin' (August 11, 2014) along with others for DACs, instructions and the install tool.
  
 It installed without issue on my old PC, and I think it does sound a little better when listening on my Mac Mini 2011.  Strings and ambient sounds seem a bit clearer, and the spacial image is bit more defined.  Not to sure about other frequency range details like bass definition or magnitude, mid range strength and clarity seems similar with possibly a bit more clarity.  I think I would need to A-B the DI-V3 with the two firmware to be sure, but I won't try that.  I don't sense an edgy sound or a loss in warmth though.  Good luck if you try!


----------



## PetFju

Hi! I'm new to this forum, and i'm here really just bc of the AGD products, as mr Kingwas following in my home country of Norway has'nt relly grown to a decent size yet.
 I have however had a Master 7 dac for some time (almost a year) and i've loved it all along.
 Lately tho, i've run into some issues; mainly that after a pc-system format and reinstalling win7x64, the 32 bit option for playback has disappeared from the selection menu in windows, on the asio panel and the envy panel. I've tried many different firmwares, drivers etc and it's just gone..please help me get my 32-bit playback on track again!  Oh, and i've read this entire thread as well as some other threads on AGD, to no avail already..
 In advance; thank you all for your time  -Pete-


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

petfju said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum, and i'm here really just bc of the AGD products, as mr Kingwas following in my home country of Norway has'nt relly grown to a decent size yet.
> I have however had a Master 7 dac for some time (almost a year) and i've loved it all along.
> Lately tho, i've run into some issues; mainly that after a pc-system format and reinstalling win7x64, the 32 bit option for playback has disappeared from the selection menu in windows, on the asio panel and the envy panel. I've tried many different firmwares, drivers etc and it's just gone..please help me get my 32-bit playback on track again!  Oh, and i've read this entire thread as well as some other threads on AGD, to no avail already..
> In advance; thank you all for your time  -Pete-


 
 i think in the newest firmware, they have forced all music up-sampled to 32bit if you play music via usb input, so maybe just remove that option??


----------



## PetFju

xxxfbsxxx said:


> i think in the newest firmware, they have forced all music up-sampled to 32bit if you play music via usb input, so maybe just remove that option??


 
 Ok. I installed the latest firmware and driver now, and no 32-bit option is available in windows sound settings still. Best option available is 24-bit, 192khz from the usb output (from pc). But if the dac forces 32-bit playback when using usb input, i guess it wouldn't matter if windows only displays 24 bit playback? Can this be verified somehow?
 -Pete-


----------



## conquerator2

petfju said:


> Ok. I installed the latest firmware and driver now, and no 32-bit option is available in windows sound settings still. Best option available is 24-bit, 192khz from the usb output (from pc). But if the dac forces 32-bit playback when using usb input, i guess it wouldn't matter if windows only displays 24 bit playback? Can this be verified somehow?
> -Pete-


 
 JRiver has an audio path option.


----------



## aive

nuttinbutair said:


> Being a bit impatient I thought that I would give the new firmware a try for my DI-V3 from early 2013.  The Audio-gd link to  *http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware2014.rar* did not work.  So based on hawkhead's post I tried http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32FWversion1.rar and that worked providing a September 12th file.  Once uncompressed  there was a file 'USB32_FW_version1_forDI.bin' (August 11, 2014) along with others for DACs, instructions and the install tool.
> 
> It installed without issue on my old PC, and I think it does sound a little better when listening on my Mac Mini 2011.  Strings and ambient sounds seem a bit clearer, and the spacial image is bit more defined.  Not to sure about other frequency range details like bass definition or magnitude, mid range strength and clarity seems similar with possibly a bit more clarity.  I think I would need to A-B the DI-V3 with the two firmware to be sure, but I won't try that.  I don't sense an edgy sound or a loss in warmth though.  Good luck if you try!


 

 Thanks for the heads up Nutt. I flashed my M7 with the "forDACV2" file, which is the firmware file with the latest date, is that right? Seems to work lol


----------



## jaxz

Hi. I'm waiting for my NFB15 to arrive. In the meantime i was searching the latest USB32 drivers and i found the link for the products shipped since august 14, 2014 (my case) , and it's called version 1:
  
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
  
 Why the newer driver version it's called version 1 and the older its called version 3? Besides, i don't understand this message:
  
 "*The USB-32 have not connect the +5V from computer for the less disturb , so every times must waiting  the computer running in Windows then power on the DAC if applied USB playback."*
  
  
 Any comment is welcome.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## dreamtheatervn

xxxfbsxxx said:


> same trouble, maybe they are updating something really interesting )
> and im also waiting for my di2014 next week, should be the same batch with yours ^__^
> i believe they always update the firmware to latest one, so we can use newest driver



In hand the DI 2014 today. A bit dissapointed when hooking to Nfb 17.32 because bass is too heavy and not clear, however it sounds better and better after 3hours. It makes me think I hear a new audio system! I have tried many Usb converters to pair with Nfb 17.32 such as Wave I/o, Stahl tek A.B.C, Bekerly Alpha, Gustard,etc but this DI 2014 produces a special sound not like all of the above mentioned. Rich, density, detail that's I can say now. Still a bit harsh, hope it will be gone after break in.

Btw, does anybody know the function of the button on the rear near the power cord inlet? I turned it on & off but hear nothing difference?


----------



## Honkytime

jaxz said:


> Hi. I'm waiting for my NFB15 to arrive. In the meantime i was searching the latest USB32 drivers and i found the link for the products shipped since august 14, 2014 (my case) , and it's called version 1:
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
> 
> ...


 
 The newer driver is called version 1 cause they probably updated the USB input with newer hardware causing them to use a newer driver.
  
 As for the second question about the +5v being disconnected. DAC's like the schitt modi use the usb power to power the DAC.
 The NFB-15 has it's own power supply and doesn't need power from the USB port to operate,so to reduce the chance of getting any audio feedback from the USB power. audio-gd does not connect the power supplied by the usb port to the amp.


----------



## aive

I sent Kingwa a query re firmware to clear up any confusion, response was:

We have the new firmware and driver for update the products .
Driver download: http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion1.rar 
Firmware update tool and software download: http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32FWversion1.rar 
The newest firmware is audio-gdUSB32FWversion2forDAC and audio-gdUSB32version2forDI . Choice the proper for your device, even though they can working for both devices .
It need install the driver if applied in Windows.
There is an update guide include in the folder.
The wrong operate or bad USB connect may cause the update fail and shatter the firmware, want to buy the new firmware replace in the unit.
So please read the guide careful and make sure the USB connect as well, for the table PC, connect the USB port on rear may better. Before update, restart the computer is better.
Grace


----------



## rdsu

aive said:


> I sent Kingwa a query re firmware to clear up any confusion, response was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Where is the "audio-gdUSB32version2forDI" file?


----------



## jaxz

honkytime said:


> The newer driver is called version 1 cause they probably updated the USB input with newer hardware causing them to use a newer driver.
> 
> As for the second question about the +5v being disconnected. DAC's like the schitt modi use the usb power to power the DAC.
> The NFB-15 has it's own power supply and doesn't need power from the USB port to operate,so to reduce the chance of getting any audio feedback from the USB power. audio-gd does not connect the power supplied by the usb port to the amp.




I get it. Thank you very much.


----------



## jaxz

aive said:


> I sent Kingwa a query re firmware to clear up any confusion, response was:
> 
> We have the new firmware and driver for update the products .
> Driver download: http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion1.rar
> ...




Good info. Thanks. I guess I don't need to update the firmware when my NFB 15 arrives, since it's fresh from the factory?


----------



## Nuttinbutair

aive said:


> Thanks for the heads up Nutt. I flashed my M7 with the "forDACV2" file, which is the firmware file with the latest date, is that right? Seems to work lol


 
  
  
 Quote:


aive said:


> I sent Kingwa a query re firmware to clear up any confusion, response was:
> 
> We have the new firmware and driver for update the products .
> Driver download: http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion1.rar
> ...


 
  
 aive,
  
 Glad you got an answer from Kingwa.  What I really want to know is how does it sound?  purrin seems to think that upgrade is something special in your M7.
  
 My DI-V3 is driving an Uber Bifrost.  The more that I listen to it the more that I think that the new driver has produced an increase in the detail across the frequency range.  After time the difference does not seem as subtle as it first did.  On recordings that are not too good, I don't notice much.  On the better recordings there is more precision in the location of the instruments and voices, as well as the clarity of the music.  I don't sense the degree of grain that I had earlier, which was making me think about trying something new.  I can be happy with the setup for a while.  I assume the M7 should show even more.


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

dreamtheatervn said:


> In hand the DI 2014 today. A bit dissapointed when hooking to Nfb 17.32 because bass is too heavy and not clear, however it sounds better and better after 3hours. It makes me think I hear an audio system! I have tried many Usb converters to pair with Nfb 17.32 such as Wave I/o, Stahl tek A.B.C, Bekerly Alpha, Gustard,etc but this DI 2014 produces a special sound not like all of the above mentioned. Rich, density, detail that's I can say now. Still a bit harsh, hope it will be gone after break in.
> 
> Btw, does anybody know the function of the button on the rear near the power cord inlet? I turned it on & off but hear nothing difference?


 
 mine still haven't shipped yet, DHL HK say they are still waiting for the package from agd and its been 1 week since Agd noticed me that sent it out of factory 
 anw, congrat on your di and it sounds promising  could you plz share what type of conenction you use to connect the di to 17,32? and what cable?


----------



## aive

nuttinbutair said:


> aive,
> 
> Glad you got an answer from Kingwa.  What I really want to know is how does it sound?  purrin seems to think that upgrade is something special in your M7.




I can't reliably say to be honest. I changed my primary amp only a day before I upgraded my M7. I don't notice any decrease in performance. I think I noticed a slight improvement in the bass during my bass test track Daft Punk - Giorgio - seemed as though the beginning bass notes were slightly clearer, more resolved.


----------



## Mahdi8

dreamtheatervn said:


> In hand the DI 2014 today. A bit dissapointed when hooking to Nfb 17.32 because bass is too heavy and not clear, however it sounds better and better after 3hours. It makes me think I hear an audio system! I have tried many Usb converters to pair with Nfb 17.32 such as Wave I/o, Stahl tek A.B.C, Bekerly Alpha, Gustard,etc but this DI 2014 produces a special sound not like all of the above mentioned. Rich, density, detail that's I can say now. Still a bit harsh, hope it will be gone after break in.
> 
> Btw, does anybody know the function of the button on the rear near the power cord inlet? I turned it on & off but hear nothing difference?


 
 Are you saying it's better than Berkeley Alpha? how about comparing it with the built in USB32 in NFB 17.32?


----------



## dreamtheatervn

I never say it sound better than Bekerly Alpha because my DI 2014 just arrived and need break in. When my Ubuntu laptop mated with B.Alpha it only sounded good with INTERNAL Hdd, there's crack & pop if external Hdd. Stahl Tek A.B.C was ok for both internal & external.

The stock Usb of 17.32, Gustard can't not compare because of not in same league. I don't have other famous converters such as A.P, HyperX, Empirical,etc so can't say anything about them.

For connecting DI & Dac I use Bnc-Bnc cable bought from Audio-gd, comparing with my coxial-bnc Japan made brand unknow cable the bnc-bnc is a bit warmer. Fyi, I saw bnc-bnc audio-gd cord is made in Japan, maybe Kingwa solder bnc jacks only. And my system is 2 channels ( not use headphone).

Another toy is i2s kit, I will find out the way to use it and keep you guys posted.


----------



## genclaymore

Too bad audio-gd doesn't have a cheaper DI model with at-least one coaxial output.


----------



## dreamtheatervn

genclaymore said:


> Too bad audio-gd doesn't have a cheaper DI model with at-least one coaxial output.


 

 Why don't you send mail to Kingwa to ask him build for you?
  
 Sad but true, the new DI 2014 never can beat Berkeley Alpha USB or Stahl tek A.B.C. After 2 weeks continuous listening the DI 2014 I wait for the miracle happens but nothing new. DI 2014 sounds a bit more edge and digital than the two said pieces.
  
 Btw, using the i2s out of DI 2014 to connect i2s in of DAC is funny. Firstly, I thought ì2s connect is better than DIR( SPDIF) because it goes directly to the DAC chip but it is not! Sound seemed thin & blur.


----------



## Heprer

Does anyone know if the new drivers since 14 aug 2014 are rock solid? No pops, loss of sound, incompatibility and the rest? I am interested in nfb 11 but i want to know if what i'm buying will of will not give me head aches. Thanks!


----------



## haitch

I have been thinking about getting an Audio-gd DI-2014 but am a bit worried after this latest comment that this unit is not in the same class as units like the Berkeley Alpha USB. So I have to ask, while it may not be as good as Berkeley does the DI-2014 at least improve the sound of Master 7? (I am happy to experiment with I2S versus coax as long the Master 7 sound is improved.). And secondly, I occasionally use the optical interface into the Master 7 via an Airport Express, so I am wondering if the Di-2014 improves that interface?


----------



## jaxz

Just received the NFB 15 today. Driver install was a breeze. No problems at all. Currently using it via wasapi (push) in foobar. No pops, clicks or dropouts. Driver version 1 (since 14th august)
  
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Heprer

jaxz said:


> Just received the NFB 15 today. Driver install was a breeze. No problems at all. Currently using it via wasapi (push) in foobar. No pops, clicks or dropouts. Driver version 1 (since 14th august)
> 
> 
> Cheers!


 
 Awesome 10x


----------



## dreamtheatervn

haitch said:


> I have been thinking about getting an Audio-gd DI-2014 but am a bit worried after this latest comment that this unit is not in the same class as units like the Berkeley Alpha USB. So I have to ask, while it may not be as good as Berkeley does the DI-2014 at least improve the sound of Master 7? (I am happy to experiment with I2S versus coax as long the Master 7 sound is improved.). And secondly, I occasionally use the optical interface into the Master 7 via an Airport Express, so I am wondering if the Di-2014 improves that interface?


 

 How can Audio-gd DI-2014 (apprx 400$ incl. shipping & tax) beating Berkeley Alpha USB (2000$)? Price is too difference!
 I believe DI 2014 can improve sound of Master 7 but never expect it like an extraordinary thing.
  
 For the optical out from Airport Express to the Master 7, IMO there's bottle neck in there so it will not really effect for using a DI 2014.


----------



## darren700

I received my NFB-1 (2015) with both upgraded clocks yesterday.
 I cannot get anything other than 16/44 and 24/44 to work for the life of me.
 I used the drivers from "Audio-gdUSB32driverversion1.rar"
 24/96, 24/176, 24/192, and DSD all dont work at all and cause errors to popup.
 I tried both Jriver and Foobar2000 on two different computers, Ive tried ASIO, WASAPI, Kernal Streaming, nothing.
 16/44 works great and sounds awesome. But i want to use this for DSD and High res as well.
 In the windows options it only shows 16/44, 16/48, 24/44 and 24/48 none of the other sample rates even show up.
 I have a couple emails back and forth with King-wa so far and no luck. Im thinking maybe I need to try older firmware and drivers.
 Any advice? Pictures below:


----------



## mowglycdb

That doesn't look like kingwas drivers...  did you download the drivers from this link?  http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion1.rar
  
 The description of the device should be something like Audio-GD. Maybe you had other USB audio drivers before and it didn't clean up well? Uninstall everything and give it a second try.
  
 I don't think that you need to install an older firmware, the New NFB-1 is very recent it should have the newest firmare.


----------



## darren700

Yes that is where I got the drivers. My onboard audio is disabled via Bios. I will re-enable it and uninstall those drivers and then reinstall the Audio-GD ones.
 However I dont think that will help since on my other computer it actually showed up as "Audio-GD Device" and I still had the same problem trying to play anything above 24/48


----------



## cydonia84

Try a different USB port, if you have a desktop pc you should use the rear ports


----------



## darren700

So i tried everything... But im making some progress. I had no luck with the VIA ASIO driver. So I tied ASIO4ALL V2.
 Using ASIO 4All I got everything but DSD working (24/96 24/176, 24/192 works perfect). So im pretty happy for now, but DSD support would be nice.
 Still waiting on another reply from King-Wa.
 But this NFB-1 sounds great so far.
 Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jaxz

Hi. Is there any benefit selecting 32 bits for output in foobar2k? I can't hear any sound differences between 24 and 32 bits. Most of my music is 16 bits by the way, about the 15% of my library is 24 bits, so...

Thanks.


----------



## hucifer

jaxz said:


> Hi. Is there any benefit selecting 32 bits for output in foobar2k? I can't hear any sound differences between 24 and 32 bits. Most of my music is 16 bits by the way, about the 15% of my library is 24 bits, so...
> 
> Thanks.




Higher bit depth is only really of use on music production. 

For the end listener there is generally no audible improvement when using higher than 16bit.


----------



## jaxz

hucifer said:


> Higher bit depth is only really of use on music production.
> 
> For the end listener there is generally no audible improvement when using higher than 16bit.




Thanks. But related to linearity or bit to bit output does it matter?


----------



## undersys

I hope kingwa won't mind me quoting him :
  


> The DA chips we had applied all with 32 bit input, we have do some lot test and compare , consider the 32bit is better match, so in the 2014 driver have force on 32 bit.
> Kingwa


 
  
 He seems to think setting forced 32bit on the client side is wise.


----------



## darren700

So I finally figured out my issue with DSD.
 Aparently the NFB-1 2015 does not like Intel's X58 Chipset USB 2.0 ports. I tried on two different X58 based computers with same issues getting anything about 24/48 to play.
 I tried it on my AMD computer and it worked perfectly with all sample rates and DSD.
 So i plugged it into the USB 3.0 port on my X58 motherboard and it all works flawlessly now. So note to any X58 users, the USB 2.0 ports will not work for the NFB-1 (2015), use the USB 3.0 ports.
 Very happy camper now!~


----------



## PeterCraig

Hey anyone know where to get the latest USB32 Firmware update file?  I have the tool just need the firmware.
  
 Can't find it on the Audio-gd site and the link posted earlier is no longer working.
  
 Thanks....


----------



## genclaymore

petercraig said:


> Hey anyone know where to get the latest USB32 Firmware update file?  I have the tool just need the firmware.
> 
> Can't find it on the Audio-gd site and the link posted earlier is no longer working.
> 
> Thanks....


 

 Try giving them a email, they will either send you a link or send you the firmware thru the email.


----------



## PeterCraig

Thanks....got everything pretty quick with an email to Audio-gd.


----------



## JohnLock

Past this link *http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware2014.rar and disable adblock*


----------



## SpirosG

Hi,
  
 I've got an NFB 11 (2014) and I'm pretty much impessed by the sound. I spent some time updating firmwares and installing the latest drivers, and I thought I  had eliminated all the original problems with dsd playback, instabilities, etc., as it was for several days that eveything was running smooth ...
  
 However, today,  when watching Yoy Tube,   windows crashed and got a blue screen, had to reboot, etc. etc.
 I thought that that was a problem of the past, previous firmwares & drivers. Unfortunately it is not.
  
 Any suggestions ?


----------



## mowglycdb

I had the same problem, youtube, facebook and some other web stuff would make my computer hang after some time of using it, raging from 10 to 40 minutes.
  
 I found no way to solve my problem, it happened to me with my Master-7, PPA usb card solved that problem (I fried it), then I used the DI-2014 and never had the same problem again, because I stoped using the USB32 built in the Master-7, I have no clue why this happens...
  
 I actually bought a new mother board/CPU and power supply,  formated it  and then installed the Master-7 USB32 again, and the problem still persisted, it's very strange.


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

mowglycdb said:


> I had the same problem, youtube, facebook and some other web stuff would make my computer hang after some time of using it, raging from 10 to 40 minutes.
> 
> I found no way to solve my problem, it happened to me with my Master-7, PPA usb card solved that problem (I fried it), then I used the DI-2014 and never had the same problem again, because I stoped using the USB32 built in the Master-7, I have no clue why this happens...
> 
> I actually bought a new mother board/CPU and power supply,  formated it  and then installed the Master-7 USB32 again, and the problem still persisted, it's very strange.


 
 well, its really strange, i used built in usb modules on 15.32, nfb28, sa 1.32, master 7 and di2014. Everything was fine, including youtube, mpc player,...
 the only issues is if i want to use foobar/jriver i just change the default sound device in window into another output, wherever i want to listen to youtube, i have to close foobar/jriver first and change back default sound to audio-gd device. Even if i forgot to close jriver/foobar the only trouble was the clip would not play. No crashing or blue screen.


----------



## stephanus

Good morning,
  
 after one year of (nearly) flawless operation I migrated the audioGD NFB 15.23 (FW 2104) from my desktop PC (Core i3 2120) to a lenovo All-in-One PC (Core i3 550). Both systems have Win7 home premium installed. Music software is JRiver MC 20. While the DAC still works fine with my desktop PC (apart from a few minor issues, see below) it won't work with the lenovo.
  
 With the audioGD-VIA-driver (I tried v2 and v3 of the 2014 package) installed, the system seems to "lose" contact to the DAC after a few seconds of playing. I tried every possible output mode (WASAPI, kernel-Streaming, VIA direct ...) on JRiver 20, but after a few bars, the speakers fall silent while the player goes on (as can be seen at the "elapsed-time-bar" and the equalizer.
  
 I deinstalled the drivers and tried to plug in the DAC without software installed which led to a funny experience. In the device manager an "unknown device" appeared and disappeared every 5 seconds.
  
 So, I'm at my (limited) wits' end and will certainly dump the audiogd for a working solution... unless anybody here can help me. So you are my last straw. HELP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Ah, yes, I was writing about minor flaws: When switching from spotify or webcontent to JRiver the DAC refused to go on working and demanded to be restarted. Sometimes I even got bluescreen after switching from web content (youtube) to any other media, but rather rarely.
  
 Thank you for your help!
  
 Stephan


----------



## SpirosG

your solution is to try -somehow- for the windows to recognize your nfb 15, as a ''usb audio device'', without having to install the 'really problematic & full buggy'' via drivers. Then you cal play with wasapi ... I don't know how you could manage this, i suppose that you have to allow windows search in web or something. I know that in my vaio with win7, after i completely unistalled the VIA drivers and connected my nfb 11 (2014), windows managed to recognize it as a usb audio device. Of course i lost the capability to play native dsd, but if you consider that i solved all the rest of my problems, i think that i can live with dsd-> pcm conversion ....
  
 It' s a pitty that Kinwa insists on using the VIA usb chip...


----------



## hucifer

Or you could bypass the fiddly drivers altogether and use the optical out from your motherboard, assuming you have one of course.


----------



## gevorg

try a different USB port (preferably 2.0) and use Device Manager to make sure that its not being shared with other devices


----------



## mtan002

Can somebody confirm the current USB-32 driver works in Windows 2012 R2 environment?
 I am eyeing the NFB1 but not sure it will work in my Audiophile Optimized environment under Windows 2012 R2.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## rdsu

mtan002 said:


> Can somebody confirm the current USB-32 driver works in Windows 2012 R2 environment?
> 
> 
> I am eyeing the NFB1 but not sure it will work in my Audiophile Optimized environment under Windows 2012 R2.
> ...



 

It works!


----------



## mtan002

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## motberg

+1 (Thanks), I am considering the DI2014 / M7 combo... anyone using JPlay with the AudioGD USB-32 drivers?


----------



## rdsu

motberg said:


> +1 (Thanks), I am considering the DI2014 / M7 combo... anyone using JPlay with the AudioGD USB-32 drivers?



 

Yes, they works, but the lowest value for buffer that you can get is 128 for Kernel Streaming, equivalent of 1 for WASAPI, and only River or Beach engines work...


----------



## motberg

Hi rdsu,
  
 Thanks for the details.. I still have an Audio-GD DI-V3 in the closet which seems to have a more fuller/organic sound than the WFS uLink I am currently using.
  
 The uLink is XMOS - JPlay buffers set at direct with US at 100, powered by iFi iUSB, and everything sounds really great going into an AudioGD NOS1704 DAC.
  
 I was hoping the latest USB32 firmware played better with JPlay, but I have a pretty good dedicated server now, so I think I can explore other playback software options that are a better fit for the Audio-GD USB32... I am thinking especially the M7 oversampling options and the ACSS outputs (I have a Master 1 preamp) may be a nice upgrade to my system.
  
 Thanks again...


----------



## rdsu

I forgot to mention that this was my experience until June of this year.

Maybe this latests driver/firmware versions could handle lower values, and then could use other engines on JPlay...


----------



## motberg

That is what I am hoping also... if I remember correctly, I was using the JPlay Xtreem engine with 256 or higher buffer value... it was very good SQ.... but since seems most folks prefer the Ultrastream engine option if available, so I tried the WFS uLink and that really hooks-up well with JPlay...
  
 Anyone else notice a DI-*2015 *was recently shipped ??  Maybe a typo...


----------



## conquerator2

motberg said:


> That is what I am hoping also... if I remember correctly, I was using the JPlay Xtreem engine with 256 or higher buffer value... it was very good SQ.... but since seems most folks prefer the Ultrastream engine option if available, so I tried the WFS uLink and that really hooks-up well with JPlay...
> 
> Anyone else notice a DI-*2015 *was recently shipped ??  Maybe a typo...


 
 That was certainly a typo, me thinks


----------



## padala

Refer to the Audio-gd website for the latest Firmware and Drivers.  If you don’t have the latest version, update your system and enjoy the music……


----------



## sazzz

where can i find latest firmware for M7? i'm trying to download it from this page http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN_2.htm,
 but link http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware.rar seems dead.
 link http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32FWversion1.rar i found on forum seems dead too.


----------



## aroldan

Change the 1 with a 2.


----------



## sazzz

*aroldan*
 it worked out. thanks a lot!


----------



## mtan002

With my new NFB1 and the USB32 deriver version 1, I only managed to get it to work with Audio-GD WASAPI under Jplay, with about 4 buffers. SQ is good. No DSD, only PCM materials. 
 But Audio-GD KS it gave me no sound at all. Don't know where the problem is.
  
 Anyone with better experience?


----------



## conquerator2

mtan002 said:


> With my new NFB1 and the USB32 deriver version 1, I only managed to get it to work with Audio-GD WASAPI under Jplay, with about 4 buffers. SQ is good. No DSD, only PCM materials.
> But Audio-GD KS it gave me no sound at all. Don't know where the problem is.
> 
> Anyone with better experience?




I had many problems with the drivers.
Keep trying (re-installing different drivers, changing firmware, etc...)
Troubleshoot and It should eventually work.


----------



## motberg

I had a 2013 model DI-V3 working KS with JPlay but very high buffers and did not work with the Ultrastream engine. I needed to use Xtreem for the best quality - and also should adjust the US Ultrasize setting in the registry settings.


----------



## mtan002

Managed to get Jplay Extream engine to work with KS Audio-GD to play both PCM and DSD materials. Buffer settings are as followed:
  
 Buffer - 128
 96Buffer - 256
 192Buffer - 512
  
 With these settings, KS Audio-GD works both on Jplaymini and also under Jriver with Jplay ASIO as the device. Set the buffer with Jplaysettings.


----------



## saintkrusher

Hi friends
 I need firmware update tool with firmware 2014V3. On the site Audio-gd isn't available. Please help me!!!


----------



## conquerator2

saintkrusher said:


> Hi friends
> I need firmware update tool with firmware 2014V3. On the site Audio-gd isn't available. Please help me!!!


 
 Write directly to Audio-gd. They will send it to you - audio-gd@126.com


----------



## max785

Did someone had the same issue ?

 I have an nfb-3 dac on usb and i'm using win 7 x64 with foobar. I'm trying to use the output device ASIO like the picture :  http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/Step8.jpg. I followed all the step, but i'm not able to see it in the list. I only have Null , ds , ks and wasapi available ...


----------



## Heprer

Reinstall it.
 Did you deleted the installer folder "Audio-gdUSB32driverversion1"
 I am a noobie but when i've installed mine, in foobar there was ASIO: via ks asio , but then i've deleted the installer folder to clean my desktop, after that i couldn't see the via asio in foobar. The problem was that foobar was using the
 Audio-gdUSB32driverversion1\viaudusb\VIA ASIO "viaasio.dll" from installer folder and not from where it was installed
 C:\Program Files (x86)\VIA\Setup\viaudusb\VIA ASIO
 I've uninstalled it then moved the install folder "Audio-gdUSB32driverversion1" on c program files ( so i could keep my desktop clean) and then installed it and it worked.
 I've tested again and, yes if i were to move "Audio-gdUSB32driverversion1" then it would not work anymore.
  
 Hope it helps


----------



## max785

Did that but it's not working either ...


----------



## Heprer

Have you installed the asio component from foobar?
http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio


----------



## Jakkal

max785 said:


> Did someone had the same issue ?
> 
> I have an nfb-3 dac on usb and i'm using win 7 x64 with foobar. I'm trying to use the output device ASIO like the picture :  http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/Step8.jpg. I followed all the step, but i'm not able to see it in the list. I only have Null , ds , ks and wasapi available ...


 
  
 Make sure that in Foobar the option "Use 64-bit ASIO drivers" is unchecked!


----------



## d4b0

mtan002 said:


> Managed to get Jplay Extream engine to work with KS Audio-GD to play both PCM and DSD materials. Buffer settings are as followed:
> 
> Buffer - 128
> 96Buffer - 256
> ...


 
  
 does it mean you can play DSD256 and DSD512 files?


----------



## max785

heprer said:


> Have you installed the asio component from foobar?
> http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio


 

 I have the asio component installed. I can see it in the list.
  


jakkal said:


> Make sure that in Foobar the option "Use 64-bit ASIO drivers" is unchecked!


 
  
 I tried , but still the same. No Asio driver found.


----------



## Heprer

After installation you have a via asio shortcut on desktop, does it work or it gives you "enumerate filter failed"? (you need to have the unit connected to pc)
 If it works, then i don't know reinstall foobar, maybe it is something wrong with it.


----------



## max785

heprer said:


> After installation you have a via asio shortcut on desktop, does it work or it gives you "enumerate filter failed"? (you need to have the unit connected to pc)
> If it works, then i don't know reinstall foobar, maybe it is something wrong with it.


 

  Give me that error only when the dac is not on.


----------



## DMax99

Does the Di v3 have compatibility issue with some dacs? 

When mine is connected to the wyred4sound dac 2 via Coaxial, the music skips in 192k mode but ok with 96k mode. 

Any idea what the problem might be? It works fine with other dacs in 192k mode.


----------



## mtan002

NFB1 plays only DSD64 and DSD128 well. Had some issues with DSD256 files at the moment. Continuous pops.


----------



## barretp

So I tried upgraded my firmware on my NFB-28 with the file Kingwa gave me and it failed and now it's bricked. Do I have any options?


----------



## undersys

Order a new flash chip from him.
 Its on a pin header and is easy to swap out.
  
 I do this all the time, since i have no windows machines to update the f/w...


----------



## barretp

Can someone help me out with my NFB-28? I'm on Windows 8.1 x64. I think I've installed the drivers correctly, however whenever I installed them, it said driver version 1.2 (Is that the latest version?). When I select playback device it says SPDIF Interface. I thought SPDIF was only the optical chord.
  
  
 I can get audio through Foobar2000 and Windows system sounds, but that's all. Is there any way to hear audio from Spotify or Chrome, Firefox? 
  
 Edit: I think I've found my issue, I had the default sample rate set too high. I changed it from 2 channel, 32 bit, 384000Hz to 2 channel, 32 bit, 192000Hz.


----------



## conquerator2

Just a heads-up, the issues I've had with the DI's USB... Seemed to have been resolved by installing the latest drivers. I've been using the previous revision drivers and they seemed to work fine but those new ones seem to solve lots of issues people have had with their Audio-gd DACs [blue screens, etc.]
 Well, I'll keep watching for a few days and if things stay fine, then I guess all's good.


----------



## max785

conquerator2 said:


> Just a heads-up, the issues I've had with the DI's USB... Seemed to have been resolved by installing the latest drivers. I've been using the previous revision drivers and they seemed to work fine but those new ones seem to solve lots of issues people have had with their Audio-gd DACs [blue screens, etc.]
> Well, I'll keep watching for a few days and if things stay fine, then I guess all's good.


 

 I got the lastest driver and I get alot of bluescreens !!


----------



## conquerator2

max785 said:


> I got the lastest driver and I get alot of bluescreens !!


 
 Sorry to hear that... Maybe it won't solve every issue


----------



## SpirosG

max785 said:


> I got the lastest driver and I get alot of bluescreens !!


 
  
 what's your OS ? win7, 8 or earlier ?


----------



## max785

spirosg said:


> what's your OS ? win7, 8 or earlier ?


 

 Win 7 sp1


----------



## SpirosG

that' s a little bit peculiar ... I, -with win7-, dont' have bs any more, since I installed the latest driver ...


----------



## max785

spirosg said:


> that' s a little bit peculiar ... I, -with win7-, dont' have bs any more, since I installed the latest driver ...


 

 The driver from here ? http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm the version 1.


----------



## conquerator2

max785 said:


> The driver from here ? http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm the version 1.


 
 No from the home website - http://www.audio-gd.com/En%20audio-gd.htm
 There's a version 2 in the top center part.


----------



## max785

conquerator2 said:


> No from the home website - http://www.audio-gd.com/En%20audio-gd.htm
> There's a version 2 in the top center part.


 

 wow it worked ! I can even see asio in the output pannel of foobar !!!! THANKS

 Is it normal that wasapi ( event ) sound better then asio : via ks direct asio ??


----------



## conquerator2

max785 said:


> wow it worked ! I can even see asio in the output pannel of foobar !!!! THANKS
> 
> Is it normal that wasapi ( event ) sound better then asio : via ks direct asio ??


 
 Should be the other way around technically...
 But it doesn't matter :]
 Both are exclusive modes.
 As long as it works now, don't worry about it :}


----------



## SpirosG

what a relief ! I was becoming nervous that -even with the latest (version 2) - the blue-screens will apear again ...


----------



## Gloomy Moonie

So to confirm, as of now, there aren't any issues with the drivers, correct?
 About to pull the trigger on the NFB-15, so if there's anything I need to know - do tell.


----------



## Honkytime

gloomy moonie said:


> So to confirm, as of now, there aren't any issues with the drivers, correct?
> About to pull the trigger on the NFB-15, so if there's anything I need to know - do tell.


 
 Buy it you wont be disappointed 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Anda

Has anyone tried the USB-32 with the new Raspberry Pi 2? I'm using a SA-1.32 recognized as SVB-202D in Linux.
 I have a Lenovo T500 and Raspberry Pi 2, both running up-to-date Arch Linux.
 The SA-1.32 works fine on my Lenovo, but I'm having some issues with the Pi 2. Below are some results from a simple speaker-test.
 It seems my problem has something to do with the buffer handling. The samples are played around 4 times faster on Pi2 (that's also what I hear).
  
 I also did some tests with aplay which resulted in "underrun!!!" errors.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Raspberry Pi 2:*
  
 [anda@alarmpi ~]$ speaker-test -l 5 -t wav -c 2 -D hw:1,0 -b 1000000
  
 speaker-test 1.0.28
  
 Playback device is hw:1,0
 Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels
 WAV file(s)
 Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)
 Buffer size range from 48 to 262144
 Period size range from 24 to 131072
 Requested buffer time 1000000 us
 Periods = 4
 was set period_size = 12000
 was set buffer_size = 48000
  0 - Front Left
  1 - Front Right
 Time per period = 0.584356
  0 - Front Left
  1 - Front Right
 Time per period = 0.750027
  0 - Front Left
  1 - Front Right
 Time per period = 0.749841
  0 - Front Left
  1 - Front Right
 Time per period = 0.750216
  0 - Front Left
  1 - Front Right
 Time per period = 0.750286
  
  
  
*Lenovo T500*
  
 [anda@copperhead ~ ]$ speaker-test -l 5 -t wav -c 2 -D hw:1,0 -b 1000000
  
 speaker-test 1.0.28
  
 Playback device is hw:1,0
 Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels
 WAV file(s)
 Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)
 Buffer size range from 48 to 262144
 Period size range from 24 to 131072
 Requested buffer time 1000000 us
 Periods = 4
 was set period_size = 12000
 was set buffer_size = 48000
  0 - Front Left
  1 - Front Right
 Time per period = 2,251276
  0 - Front Left
  1 - Front Right
 Time per period = 2,999977
  0 - Front Left
  1 - Front Right
 Time per period = 2,999963
  0 - Front Left
  1 - Front Right
 Time per period = 3,000034
  0 - Front Left
  1 - Front Right
 Time per period = 2,999969


  
 Does anyone know if there are some issues with VIA VT1731 on RasPi or similar hardware. Any suggestions on how to resolve this?

 EDIT: I have no issues with my Gustard U10 (XMOS)


----------



## conquerator2

Well, people have had issues with the VIA VT1731 regardless of hardware so...


----------



## Anda

conquerator2 said:


> Well, people have had issues with the VIA VT1731 regardless of hardware so...


 
  
 I know... Can you tell me if SVB202D is the name of the firmware or the hardware? I was wondering if a new firmware would help?


----------



## undersys

anda said:


> Has anyone tried the USB-32 with the new Raspberry Pi 2? I'm using a SA-1.32 recognized as SVB-202D in Linux.
> I have a Lenovo T500 and Raspberry Pi 2, both running up-to-date Arch Linux.
> The SA-1.32 works fine on my Lenovo, but I'm having some issues with the Pi 2. Below are some results from a simple speaker-test.
> It seems my problem has something to do with the buffer handling. The samples are played around 4 times faster on Pi2 (that's also what I hear).
> ...


 
 Don't quote me.. I am still looking for the ALSA mailing list thread.
 However I vaguely recall that some VIA chip-sets had a lot of issues with arm on Linux.
 Issue was around sample rates too, some C-MEDIA chip-sets suffered as well.
 This also may of been resolved in 3.10+ kernels.


----------



## conquerator2

anda said:


> I know... Can you tell me if SVB202D is the name of the firmware or the hardware? I was wondering if a new firmware would help?




I think that is the hardware name. The ASIO of my U12 shows the same or similar one.


----------



## lucianpescaru

I have the NFB 15 with s/n N-1514082076T, Windows 8.1, latest drivers (Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2) installed and I can select only 24bit 48khz as max sampling frequency. Sounds great though 
  
 Also ASIO works at this freq but fails on any freqs higher than 48khz.
  
 I thought this thing was supposed to to do 384khz and I'm stuck with 48khz. Can anyone help?
  
 Mine is second hand and I bought without the original USB cable... I uese a cheap cable (1.5m) I had around. Can a new quality cable fix these issues?


----------



## conquerator2

Cable is unlikely to solve it but you can try.


----------



## lucianpescaru

Changed the USB cable and it works now... happy customer


----------



## luiztfc

Jesus, I'm losing my mind! I already tried to install this driver several times and all I got is a ******* SPDIF interface, even though I'm using USB! Anyone had this problem?


----------



## mowglycdb

That's the name of the device, doesn't matter  = it's alright.


----------



## luiztfc

mowglycdb said:


> That's the name of the device, doesn't matter  = it's alright.


 
 Thanks, man! I was getting crazy!


----------



## lucianpescaru

NFB 15.32 and Beyerdynamic DT880 250ohm, Windows 8.1 x64 - Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2 and firmware from late 2014-2015 on USB 32bit 192khz sounds best (wider soundstage than say 24/192) to me. This is using ASIO and 24/96 original files.


----------



## Miracle1980

Hi guys, is there any limitations to use Audio-gd dac (in my case NFB-7 now) with Linux compared to Windows? At the moment i'm using Daphile (Linux distro) and it's working perfectly (dac recognized) but i want to make sure that it's working with full capabilities (asynchronous mode, etc..)
  
 Thanks


----------



## XVampireX

Does anyone know how to work with DSD128 on Audio-gd devices?
 seems like Dealer is having problem with playing back DSD128 - though DSD64 does work just fine.
  
 Says that when he starts playing DSD128 files you hear relay click sounds, just sometimes you hear some music sounds going through. If he does downsampling to DSD64 or to PCM sound will work again.
  
 Tried different USB cables, tried different computers, tried different operating systems (OSX/Windows), tried different applications, tried different devices, it just won't work...
  
 Did anyone encounter these problems? If so, is there a solution?


----------



## Miracle1980

miracle1980 said:


> Hi guys, is there any limitations to use Audio-gd dac (in my case NFB-7 now) with Linux compared to Windows? At the moment i'm using Daphile (Linux distro) and it's working perfectly (dac recognized) but i want to make sure that it's working with full capabilities (asynchronous mode, etc..)
> 
> Thanks




I was too fast. Basically everything was working perfectly with the NFB-28 under Linux. The worst surprise is that with my new NFB-7 it's not possible to use Linux. The os (i tried two different distributions) get freeze and the dac it's never recognised. 

Is there somebody using the NFB-7 with Linux that can share his feedback?


----------



## Miracle1980

I had my issue with Linux fixed flashing an old firmware (version: 9-3). Now i can use Daphile under Linux with no issues.


----------



## gplugtu

Hello everyone, 
  
 I've recently bought an NFB-11 (2015). At first I followed all the instructions regarding driver installation etc. but my device was not being recognized by my system (Windows 7 64bit). I kept on plugging and unplugging the USB cable, install/reinstall the driver until suddenly my device was finally recognized. I happened to enjoy the product for a few hours, then I turned the Amp off, then my laptop off. The next day, my device was again not being recognized by Windows. I reinstalled the driver, tried to look for loose connections, tried different ports, tried different cables, even tried a different PC but to no avail. I'm getting frustrated already, any clue why my device isn't being recognized by my computer? Thank you very much!


----------



## conquerator2

gplugtu said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've recently bought an NFB-11 (2015). At first I followed all the instructions regarding driver installation etc. but my device was not being recognized by my system (Windows 7 64bit). I kept on plugging and unplugging the USB cable, install/reinstall the driver until suddenly my device was finally recognized. I happened to enjoy the product for a few hours, then I turned the Amp off, then my laptop off. The next day, my device was again not being recognized by Windows. I reinstalled the driver, tried to look for loose connections, tried different ports, tried different cables, even tried a different PC but to no avail. I'm getting frustrated already, any clue why my device isn't being recognized by my computer? Thank you very much!


 
 Are you running latest firmware?


----------



## gplugtu

conquerator2 said:


> Are you running latest firmware?




yes..the latest one on their webpage.


----------



## kidchunks

Anyone have a copy of the usb32 firmware download?
  
Links http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware.rar and http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32firmware2014.rar do not work...404
  
 Never mind, emailed kingwa and he provided the latest firmware files.


----------



## Miracle1980

New test firmwares on the Audio-gd site (first page)! 
They are meant to fix compatibilities issues under Linux.


----------



## undersys

miracle1980 said:


> New test firmwares on the Audio-gd site (first page)!
> They are meant to fix compatibilities issues under Linux.


 
  
 Any clue what issues it resolves?
  
 Not that I've noticed any issues under Linux


----------



## Miracle1980

I will try the new firmware tonight. 
With the last firmware v2 i have freezes and reboot under Linux with my NFB-7.
I was using an old firmware (9-3) to make it working correctly.


----------



## undersys

miracle1980 said:


> I will try the new firmware tonight.
> With the last firmware v2 i have freezes and reboot under Linux with my NFB-7.
> I was using an old firmware (9-3) to make it working correctly.


 
  
 I can't say i've had any issues with my REF 5.32, the machine with the DAC has been up over 380 days 
 I though they both used the "USB-32" ?
  
 No clue thou


----------



## Miracle1980

Have you tried also with the new firmware version2?


----------



## JulioCat2

Wich firmware version works well with OS X yosemite??
  
 I have problems at 352, 384, DAC NFB-7 resets


----------



## undersys

miracle1980 said:


> Have you tried also with the new firmware version2?


 
 Nope.
 I have no way to flash F/W.
 i'd need to order a F/W chip from Kingwa
  
 Since my setup is stable I don't see much need 
 Unless there was something extra etc


----------



## Other8127

del


----------



## s22000

Can't help but notice the firmware update disappeared from their website. That's ominous.


----------



## Rockcoon

Guys, who can check info, that J.river media center can detect and work with Audio GD dacs, without Audio Gd's drivers, and as a result without VIA drivers lags.

I'm currently have no dac, so can't check this


----------



## Miracle1980

The firmware updates disappeared because i tried all of them and they had some problems with Linux. Soon it should appear the final working one, probably. But first try under Linux with last firmware version2, if you don't have issue...no reasons to update then.


----------



## conquerator2

I got the DI-V2014 working today. For 2.5 mins! It was joy when it lasted -_-
 Now getting an 'enumerate filter failed' every time... Sigh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 When it works, it sounds great


----------



## astalavista

How to check version of firmware for Audio-GD *NFB-1S(Version 2014 ) ?*


----------



## pikajude

Just got my NFB-15 and hooked it up to my Macbook's USB 3.0 port. After about a minute or two, audio cuts out with a "kzzzkkk" sound and then I get a series of crackles until I go back into Audio MIDI Setup and change the output format. The time it takes the audio to cut out depends on what frequency I have my output at. It lasts the longest with 96kHz and about a second with 192. Anything above that is static and anything below 96 has a persistent cracking noise overlaid on the music like a jackhammer is running. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## lucianpescaru

pikajude said:


> Just got my NFB-15 and hooked it up to my Macbook's USB 3.0 port. After about a minute or two, audio cuts out with a "kzzzkkk" sound and then I get a series of crackles until I go back into Audio MIDI Setup and change the output format. The time it takes the audio to cut out depends on what frequency I have my output at. It lasts the longest with 96kHz and about a second with 192. Anything above that is static and anything below 96 has a persistent cracking noise overlaid on the music like a jackhammer is running. What am I doing wrong?


 
  
 Try a different USB cable and/or another USB 2.0 port.


----------



## GrdironTrenches

new owner of the NFB-3DAC coming from a pci soundcard (lol huge improvement). paired with he-560 and a project ember. im in love. foobars equalizer and plugins only seem to mud sound quality. arent there some Audio GD equipment with a software console for equalizer adjustments. would like to play around with bass boosting


----------



## pikajude

lucianpescaru said:


> Try a different USB cable and/or another USB 2.0 port.


 
 Same problem with a different cable. I only have one USB 2.0 port. Audio cuts out when using iTunes, Spotify, or watching Youtube videos in Safari. Chrome plays (most) Youtube videos just fine. Interestingly, girlfriend's laptop can handle it just fine, and it also shows up as "audio-gd USB audio", whereas on mine it's "Audio-gd". Her iTunes and youtube videos work as expected.


----------



## pikajude

Accidental triple post


----------



## pikajude

Accidental triple post


----------



## pikajude

Well, if my triple post didn't make me look like enough of an idiot, here's the solution to round it off nicely. The OS X El Capitan audio driver looks to be a bit buggy. Restored my laptop from my Yosemite backup and everything is rosy.


----------



## Matthew720

Yo guys every time i try to set my NFB 15 default format from 2 channel, 32, 192000 Hz (Studio Quality) To 2 channel, 32 bit, 384000 Hz (Studio Quality) I only hear Static noise. Can anyone help with that?


----------



## darren700

lucianpescaru said:


> I have the NFB 15 with s/n N-1514082076T, Windows 8.1, latest drivers (Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2) installed and I can select only 24bit 48khz as max sampling frequency. Sounds great though
> 
> Also ASIO works at this freq but fails on any freqs higher than 48khz.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try a different USB port, or USB 3.0:
 The USB32 board has been pretty solid for me so far, the only issue I have had with it is it does not like the USB2.0 ports on my X58 Motherboard, I had the same issues only able to do 24/48 when plugged into my X58 USB2.0
 USB 3.0 on the same motherboard works perfect though for all frequencies, DSD included


----------



## lucianpescaru

darren700 said:


> Try a different USB port, or USB 3.0:
> The USB32 board has been pretty solid for me so far, the only issue I have had with it is it does not like the USB2.0 ports on my X58 Motherboard, I had the same issues only able to do 24/48 when plugged into my X58 USB2.0
> USB 3.0 on the same motherboard works perfect though for all frequencies, DSD included


 
  
 This is an old post you quoted, I have sorted it in the meantime (can select up to 32/384), I changed the cable for a quality one and then for the original that comes from Audio Gd.


----------



## bballas

*Amanero Combo 384 USB Interface (With official license)  *

 Supported Sample Rates
 44.1Khz 48Khz 88.2Khz 96Khz 176.4Khz 192Khz 352.8Khz 384Khz
 Output Format
 I2S 32bit or DSD64,DSD128 - On Windows DSD256,DSD512 too
 NO Drivers needed for Mac OSX 10.6+ and Linux with UAC2 compliant kernel.
 KS/Wasapi/WDM/ASIO Drivers for MS OS XP to Win8 32-64bit included at no fee. 
  (176.4kHz, 192kHz, 352kHz,384kHz and DSD are only available in USB audio class 2.0 and 3.0 / High speed mode . USB audio class 1.0 / 1.1 support up to 96K /24bit )

 More inform :  http://www.amanero.com/
*　*
 Price : USD90 (Exclude shipping fees)
 Users can setting the module power supply from USB or external power .
 Size : 70 X 45 MM (Exclude the USB port )


----------



## gevorg

^Nice! I hope AGD would offer to replace their USB32 interface with Amanero USB as a custom option.


----------



## bballas

After usb 32 mod.(add 2 rail separate power for the tcxo,and firmware chip)the sound also amazing.


----------



## aive

bballas said:


> After usb 32 mod.(add 2 rail separate power for the tcxo,and firmware chip)the sound also amazing.


 

 Are you able to confirm results following your mods? My previous measurements of the USB32 indicated that it may be suffering from significant distortion issues (maybe it's only limited to my unit)...
  
post #2813


----------



## bballas

I just use listening test.First step give separated 3.3v for tcxo,and listen.Wow!!much better.second step give 3.3v firmware chip,and listen,also better.third step, find some important line,give 3.3v but hear nothing.


----------



## undersys

bballas said:


> *Amanero Combo 384 USB Interface (With official license)  *
> 
> Supported Sample Rates
> 44.1Khz 48Khz 88.2Khz 96Khz 176.4Khz 192Khz 352.8Khz 384Khz
> ...


 
 Yeah It looks like it may fit size wise..
 Wonder if kingwa will offer a TXO upgrade too?


----------



## Miracle1980

Do you guys expect "real" audio improvements with this new usb module compared to VIA one? 
Or it is just a driver compatibility improvement?


----------



## aive

miracle1980 said:


> Do you guys expect "real" audio improvements with this new usb module compared to VIA one?
> Or it is just a driver compatibility improvement?




I'd expect real improvements. I think the USB32 has distortion issues...


----------



## Miracle1980

I owned 2 (still own one) dac from Audio-Gd with USB32 from VIA and never had a distortion issue. Only some compatibility issue with Linux, but it was firmware related...
 If USB32 would have distortion issue it means that all the Audio-Gd dacs sold till now should be affected...


----------



## aive

miracle1980 said:


> I owned 2 (still own one) dac from Audio-Gd with USB32 from VIA and never had a distortion issue. Only some compatibility issue with Linux, but it was firmware related...
> If USB32 would have distortion issue it means that all the Audio-Gd dacs sold till now should be affected...


 

Have you measured it?


----------



## aroldan

I have a USB32 module and I did this tests:
  
 https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html#toc_1ch
  
 I found that this DAC implementation has IMD.


----------



## Miracle1980

No. I didn't measure it. But i assume that it was measured from Audio-Gd and all the people that rewieved or tested these dacs...


----------



## Miracle1980

aroldan said:


> I have a USB32 module and I did this tests:
> 
> https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html#toc_1ch
> 
> I found that this DAC implementation has IMD.


 

 I didn't make the test and, to be honest, i really don't know if this can be realted to the usb module, to your specific unit or to the dac itself (in general). Who knows if 90% of the dacs on the market would fail these tests...
 Have you asked Kingwa about it? Or anybody asked him about the real differences between the 2 usb modules and if there is ''an upgrade'' plan for Audio-Gd dac owners?


----------



## mowglycdb

undersys said:


> Yeah It looks like it may fit size wise..
> Wonder if kingwa will offer a TXO upgrade too?


 
  
 The usb interface already has 2 Low Phase Noise TCXO


----------



## comzee

.


----------



## bballas

I know this problem.Trial older driver,or buy new firmware chip.


----------



## GrdironTrenches

Hey folks, does Windows 10 support ASIO/bitperfect off the bat or do we have to wait for Audio-gd firmware update?


----------



## tabm

I can't get my Audio-gd DAC to work under Windows 10 in apps like PotPlayer. Everything was perfect on Windows 8.1. It works in Foobar via Asio4all however.


----------



## tabm

tabm said:


> I can't get my Audio-gd DAC to work under Windows 10 in apps like PotPlayer. Everything was perfect on Windows 8.1. It works in Foobar via Asio4all however.


 
 OK, I managed to solve the problem by changing USB port and reinstalling drivers.


----------



## mowglycdb

how would a DI-2015 sound like  (amanero included o.o)


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

mowglycdb said:


> how would a DI-2015 sound like  (amanero included o.o)


 
 amanero cant be used on DI


----------



## comzee

mowglycdb said:


> how would a DI-2015 sound like  (amanero included o.o)


 
 You have to understand the reason for the DI-2014 and Amanero.
  
 The USB32 that Audio-GD used to use had a bit of jitter on it (significantly less then any other standard USB implementation though).
  
 Audio-GD made a breakout (DI-2014) to even more reduce that jitter. Essentially it really wouldn't matter what type of USB interface (to my current understanding) was in the DI-2014, because that's the whole reason to even use it in the first place. It takes the USB out of the equation, and uses the I2S format to erase any jitter at all.
  
 Think of it like this, just made up numbers but it gets the point across.
  
 Everyday USB jitter = 10
 USB32 jitter = 2
 Amanero jitter = 1
 DI-2014 jitter = 0
  
 I did confirm from Kingwa that the DI-2014 is still "slightly better" then the Amanero. Make sense?


----------



## bballas

Usb 32 power mod-di 2014 same


----------



## d4b0

I have NFB-1 (2014). I bouht this in Oct 2014. Around one month ago I started to experience sound distortion problem when dac is connected to Linux machine. Sound distortion starts after 3 hours of operating. The I connect dac to Windows 8 machine all works fine. If I turn off dac then turn on after 30 minuts it works fine on Linux again, but after next 20-30 minutes sound is distorted again. On widnows machine works fine.
  
 Anyone experienced such problem?


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

tabm said:


> I can't get my Audio-gd DAC to work under Windows 10 in apps like PotPlayer. Everything was perfect on Windows 8.1. It works in Foobar via Asio4all however.


 
 hey there, I am in the same boat. Just got the NFB 10.33, tried to install audio gd driver, no luck. Can you let me know a step-by-step procedure on how to make it work with Windows? So far I have tried installing audio-gd driver from this page (version 2 as they suggested):
  
 http://www.audio-gd.com/pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN_2.htm
  
 The DAC shows up as an SPDIF device under "playback devices". All my other plug-n-play DACs used to show up as speakers. I can't get any audio output out of it yet. Should I uninstall audio-gd drivers and install ASIO4all? And what should I expect in terms of audio playback? I was expecting playing all the system audio through it, I guess that won't be possible?


----------



## tabm

rockin_zombie said:


> hey there, I am in the same boat. Just got the NFB 10.33, tried to install audio gd driver, no luck. Can you let me know a step-by-step procedure on how to make it work with Windows? So far I have tried installing audio-gd driver from this page (version 2 as they suggested):
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN_2.htm
> 
> The DAC shows up as an SPDIF device under "playback devices". All my other plug-n-play DACs used to show up as speakers. I can't get any audio output out of it yet. Should I uninstall audio-gd drivers and install ASIO4all? And what should I expect in terms of audio playback? I was expecting playing all the system audio through it, I guess that won't be possible?


 
  
 Hi!
  
 Are you on clear installation of Windows 10 or after update from Windows 8? In the latter case you should reinstall the driver - I basically solved my problem this way.
  
 Yes, it is shown as SPDIF device, this is OK. It seems that driver is installed successfully. Do you have "Audio-gd" in Device manager under Audio devices? Also try choosing it as default playback device under "Playback devices". 
  
 I use Asio4all in Foobar2000, you can try it, but certainly you don't need to _un_install the driver for device itself.
  
 Given that I have very ancient device and it works, I think yours will work too.


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

tabm said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are you on clear installation of Windows 10 or after update from Windows 8? In the latter case you should reinstall the driver - I basically solved my problem this way.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Got it! I upgraded to Windows 10, but I didn't have audio-gd drivers installed on Win 8 as I just got the DAC.
  
 Are you running on the latest driver from this page?
  
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm
  
 The information is all over the place, I was running an older driver, will update to this latest version and try again in the evening when I am home. 
  
  
 So with the audio-gd driver, it acts as a normal sound card would right? As in I can play all my audio through it?


----------



## tabm

rockin_zombie said:


> Got it! I upgraded to Windows 10, but I didn't have audio-gd drivers installed on Win 8 as I just got the DAC.
> 
> Are you running on the latest driver from this page?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I use the proper driver for my device - 1.22, not the latest, because, as you can see from the page, the correct version depends on the date of device manufacturing.
  
 Yes, it will run as a normal sound card.
  
 In fact Windows 10 installs some "default" driver for Audio-gd after first plugging in. I installed 1.22 version over it.


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

got it up and running, for some reason the recommended firmware didn't work, the latest one is working. Thanks for your help!


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

tabm said:


> I use the proper driver for my device - 1.22, not the latest, because, as you can see from the page, the correct version depends on the date of device manufacturing.
> 
> Yes, it will run as a normal sound card.
> 
> In fact Windows 10 installs some "default" driver for Audio-gd after first plugging in. I installed 1.22 version over it.


 
 you can always update your firmware then you can use the latest driver.


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

So It has been working quite well, but I realized I can't go up to 32 bit 384 KHZ, only 24 bit 96 KHZ. Anything above that and default windows sounds (playing youtube through Chrome) cuts off. Anyone with Windows care to chime in? Basically I am changing the settings through playback devices -> audio-gd -> properties -> advanced. Is that not the right place to change it?


----------



## lucianpescaru

rockin_zombie said:


> So It has been working quite well, but I realized I can't go up to 32 bit 384 KHZ, only 24 bit 96 KHZ. Anything above that and default windows sounds (playing youtube through Chrome) cuts off. Anyone with Windows care to chime in? Basically I am changing the settings through playback devices -> audio-gd -> properties -> advanced. Is that not the right place to change it?


 
  
 Change the USB port and/or cable. I had the same problem.


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

lucianpescaru said:


> Change the USB port and/or cable. I had the same problem.


 
 Are you connected to a USB 2 port, or 3? I have only one USB 2 port on my laptop, if I connect to that the system crashes. I have two cables, tried with both, same issue. Is there any specific cable recommendation?


----------



## brunoyujikc

Hello,
  
 Can someone post another link for the Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.rar??
 The latest version for products from 14th of August 2014 or later.
  
 The audio-gd download links are all giving a 404 error: The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
  
 I just got my NFB-11 and I am going crazy that I can't use it just because the download links are down.
  
 Someone help!


----------



## comzee

brunoyujikc said:


> Can someone post another link for the Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.rar??
> The latest version for products from 14th of August 2014 or later.
> The audio-gd download links are all giving a 404 error:


 
 I tried myself, the link is down. Unfortunately I'm at work, I have the driver, but it's on my home desktop. If Audio-gd doesn't fix the link by the time I get home, I'll PM you a download link once I upload mine. It'll be about 4 hours tho =/


----------



## brunoyujikc

comzee said:


> I tried myself, the link is down. Unfortunately I'm at work, I have the driver, but it's on my home desktop. If Audio-gd doesn't fix the link by the time I get home, I'll PM you a download link once I upload mine. It'll be about 4 hours tho =/


 
 Thanks man,
  
 I contacted them to let them know. They usually answer after 5-6 hours depending on the time in China. I hope they fix the link soon.
 I'll be waiting for your pm. In the meantime I'll try my NFB-11 on my old MacBook Pro.


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

brunoyujikc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone post another link for the Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.rar??
> The latest version for products from 14th of August 2014 or later.
> ...


 
 Here you go:
  
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/srsatxp35cr8map/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.zip?dl=0


----------



## brunoyujikc

rockin_zombie said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/srsatxp35cr8map/Audio-gdUSB32driverversion2.zip?dl=0


 
 Thanks!
  
 It worked perfectly. Are there any bugs with these drivers that you know of?


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

No problem! The only bug I have seen is that I can't go up to 32/384 as advertised for nfb 10.33, anything above 24/96 stutters for me. Since you have nfb 11 which goes up to 24/96 through USB, that shouldn't be a problem. Enjoy!


----------



## brunoyujikc

Just to let everyone know.
  
 Audio-gd have contacted me and they fixed the download links on their website.


----------



## dooyoung2

I'm new to this site. This is quite different from what you discussed.
 But I can't find another thread to discuss this.
 I bought last month NFB-7 2015 edition. and I have been hearing using normal 44.1khz so far nicely. but today, I tried upsampling through J river.
 And 192khz, and 384 khz has something like jackhammer noise. endlessly cutting sound.. kkkkkkkk
 I don't know what's the problem. I changed USB cable and also changed computer, but same problem. Even flac file that has 192khz has same noise.
 exactly like jackhammer. What can I do to fix this? help me.
  
  I also mailed about this problem to Audio-gd. not yet received answer.


----------



## comzee

dooyoung2 said:


> I tried upsampling through J river.


 
 Is this the only way you've tried? Have you tried using Windows direct sound bitrate/hertz settings like below?
 Have you tried programs like foobar2000 with asio and wasapi plugins? VLC?
  
 I know on my DI-2014 from Audio GD that uses USB32 (Your NFB has the new Amanero384) has 384khz but it doesn't work, only 192khz and below. 
 Personally I have mine set at 24bit/48khz, I'd recommend watching these two videos. This guy is a genius (literally), you will not regret it https://www.xiph.org/video/
  
 This article also by Chris Montgomery is amazing: http://xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html
  


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## i019791

comzee said:


> I know on my DI-2014 from Audio GD that uses USB32 (Your NFB has the new Amanero384) has 384khz but it doesn't work, only 192khz and below.


 
 By design, the DI-2014 does work above 192khz through its i2s output only


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

i019791 said:


> By design, the DI-2014 does work above 192khz through its i2s output only


 
 This is true. The windows driver shows an option for above 192 kHZ, but it never worked with USB for my nfb 10.33.
  
 My default was always 16 bit 44.1 though, tried the high res settings just to see how much it can take. All my audio files are CD rips..so yeah.


----------



## comzee

i019791 said:


> By design, the DI-2014 does work above 192khz through its i2s output only


 
 Thanks for the info, I always wondered why 384 didn't work.
 It's funny too, because the official page for DI-2014 has 384khz support plastered all over it, go figure =/ 
  


rockin_zombie said:


> My default was always 16 bit 44.1 though, tried the high res settings just to see how much it can take. All my audio files are CD rips..so yeah.


 
 Read this http://xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html
 Most people believe any audio "difference" is positive. "Oh I set my DAC to 192khz, it doesn't sound the same as 44khz, must be better." In reality it's almost always worse.


----------



## Luckbad

comzee said:


> Thanks for the info, I always wondered why 384 didn't work.
> It's funny too, because the official page for DI-2014 has 384khz support plastered all over it, go figure =/
> 
> Read this http://xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html
> Most people believe any audio "difference" is positive. "Oh I set my DAC to 192khz, it doesn't sound the same as 44khz, must be better." In reality it's almost always worse.


 
  
 The DI-2014 does 32-bit/384kHz from USB to I2S and 24-bit/192kHz through the other outputs. If you use optical input, you get 96kHz (limitation of that output type), and coaxial can get you up to 192kHz.


----------



## riffer

luckbad said:


> The DI-2014 does 32-bit/384kHz from USB to I2S and 24-bit/192kHz through the other outputs. If you use optical input, you get 96kHz (limitation of that output type), and coaxial can get you up to 192kHz.



 


I couldn't find a "thumbs up" so I will have to post. That was always my understanding. Could be wrong. but that was what I thought after the first pot.


----------



## lucianpescaru

A little offtopic but I found a nice windows tweak today, my NFB15 sounds better with the resolution set to minimum: http://vvvv.org/contribution/windows-system-timer-tool


----------



## Luckbad

lucianpescaru said:


> A little offtopic but I found a nice windows tweak today, my NFB15 sounds better with the resolution set to minimum: http://vvvv.org/contribution/windows-system-timer-tool


 
  
 Very interesting. Bookmarked and I'll try it out at some point.


----------



## dooyoung2

Thanks a lot. It has widened my understanding, though I just hoped that I could hear 192khz music as it is. I have several 192khz pcm files. As I try to listen this files, the clipping noise came back everytime.. (wasapi, asio same)
 My system is ... NFB-7 => violectric HPA v200 => HD800...
 I've tried other usb cables which is not good one, but tried 3~4 another USB cables, but same results, And the connection between, NFB-7 and V200 is custom made balanced cable, which I made. I think the soldering was good enough for the cable..
  
  Is this dac problem?  Maybe IMD? right? If this is the thing from the Dac, I maybe just should satisfy with 24/48 ,.Even though the musical listening experience would be same, between sample rate?,. I feel like I'm cheated by.
  
  

 http://www.audiocheck.net/testtones_imd.php



   
 

 I tested about IMD test. It seem like My NFB-7 has IMD certainly. It's just impossilbe? to remove or reduce it?


----------



## i019791

Have you tried another media player, e.g. foobar ?


----------



## dooyoung2

i019791 said:


> Have you tried another media player, e.g. foobar ?


 
 Yes, I used another player foobar, and Jplay. but at 192khz same clipping noise...


----------



## i019791

I assume that you have put a proper rate entry to Windows / Playback Device / Properties / Advanced.
 I also assume the clipping noise is there all time with rates greater than 44.1 khz and not momentarily when you attempt to play music of higher rates.
 I would not put too much faith in the IMD test.
 I would check whether 192 khz works through coax and then contact Audio gd - they are normally willing to check the issue through remote session.


----------



## dooyoung2

i019791 said:


> I assume that you have put a proper rate entry to Windows / Playback Device / Properties / Advanced.
> I also assume the clipping noise is there all time with rates greater than 44.1 khz and not momentarily when you attempt to play music of higher rates.
> I would not put too much faith in the IMD test.
> I would check whether 192 khz works through coax and then contact Audio gd - they are normally willing to check the issue through remote session.


 
  
 Yes, thanks for reply.
 I had tested with coaxial, there was no problem. It worked nicely. and weirdly after checking the coxial connection, I turned back to USB, and at 192khz USB connection seemed to work nicely. and then I changed sample rate to 384khz, the noise came back....
 and to the 192khz again, the noise is there too, and remaining...
  
 By now, the noise seems to be there at 192khz, 384khz,.
 I contacted with audio-gd about this problem..
  
 I'm considering that this amanero module which audio-gd customized with has some problem.. Is there any possibility?


----------



## dooyoung2

I have bought audioquest carbon USB hoping this quiet expensive usb cable would solve the high frequency playback noise problem, but unfortunatly It couldn't. no change, The noise is there. At 192khz, 384khz the kkkkkk clipping noise is remaining. And the audio-gd customer service told me to use another computer, especially Mac computer. this is quiet bothersome to try this and another, I already had tried with another computer and various cables and port and hubs.
  
  Maybe this would be an exemple of their trial and error while optimizing their amanero module.
  
  This is annoying for me to try another. I maybe have to just sit with this 44.1 or 48 or 96 khz.


----------



## comzee

dooyoung2 said:


> This is annoying for me to try another. I maybe have to just sit with this 44.1 or 48 or 96 khz.


 
 I've been watching this for awhile, not to minimize the issue, but 192khz is so useless. I own a Master 7 and Yggdrasil and run them both at 44.1khz.


----------



## dooyoung2

comzee said:


> I've been watching this for awhile, not to minimize the issue, but 192khz is so useless. I own a Master 7 and Yggdrasil and run them both at 44.1khz.


 
 I see. 44.1 is quiet good enough. though, they are advertising that 192khz, 384khz was also available, and I have several 192khz music source.. and In fact, It seems like there's some discrepancy what I'm told and real playback. That was the point.


----------



## comzee

dooyoung2 said:


> I see. 44.1 is quiet good enough. though, they are advertising that 192khz, 384khz was also available, and I have several 192khz music source.. and In fact, It seems like there's some discrepancy what I'm told and real playback. That was the point.


 

 Yea my M7 was advertised to work with 384khz, but it didn't, only 192khz and below worked.
 The thing is, all digital releases (as far as I know) are released as 44.1khz. Some people upsample those to 192khz, but that's meaningless.
  
 The only real 192khz recordings are rips from vinyl, and 192khz is overkill for that.
  
 Anything higher then 48khz was never intended for playback, it was to give mixing / mastering artists overhead when editing in the studio.
  
 The guy that wrote this article is arguably a genius, he created the OGG format:
 https://xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html
  
 If you still want 192khz after reading that, I'd say your only option is to send it back to have it factory tested =/


----------



## dooyoung2

comzee said:


> Yea my M7 was advertised to work with 384khz, but it didn't, only 192khz and below worked.
> The thing is, all digital releases (as far as I know) are released as 44.1khz. Some people upsample those to 192khz, but that's meaningless.
> 
> The only real 192khz recordings are rips from vinyl, and 192khz is overkill for that.
> ...


 

 I solved the noise problem. I wrapped the usb cable with aluminum tape. and magically 192khz noise disappeared. still at 384khz there's a small kkkk noise. but much smaller lower noise than before. I'm quite satisfied with sound quality. yes right, It was usb problem. Thanks for your support.


----------



## dooyoung2

*unfortunately, a few minute later the noise came back.. at the first time contacting wrapped usb, it looks perfect. but after a few minute later, trying again, at second time playing* the noise came back...


----------



## dooyoung2

Hey. I finally come to know the reason why 192, 384khz had the noise. NAS Power suppy. This was connected to the same power multitap. And from the NAS power, Hissing noise was made that can be heard by ear. I put the NAS power away from the computer, to another power plug. It has gone,. I feel like sorry for the all complaining. Anyway, Thanks so far..


----------



## dooyoung2

It feels weird to say again and again. I feel like that I'm too much occupied with this high frequency noise. But this is, I think, worth to make other people know.
 I discribed a previous situation, the noise disappeared for some moment, when I tried the new aluminum hoil wrapped USB cable. When I thought previous situation, and this time,
 It become more clear, why the noise occur and disappear.
  Unfortunately again, the noise came back. This wasn't NAS power effect.
  
  The similarity between previous situation, and this time which for some moment disappearing noise, is time. When I turn the dac first time, the noise was absent, and as the dac warms up, the noise was made.
  
  Some flaws of the dac that affected by temperature seems be the cause. I heard about their quite not good assembly quality. Maybe I'm the case.


----------



## Luckbad

Looks like the firmware update tool to check your firmware version doesn't exist anymore. Anyone have a download link?
  
                 *http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32FWversion2.rar*


----------



## conquerator2

luckbad said:


> Looks like the firmware update tool to check your firmware version doesn't exist anymore. Anyone have a download link?
> 
> *http://www.audio-gd.com/Audio-gdUSB32FWversion2.rar*


 
 You're supposed to email audio-gd directly.
 They'll send you the firmware via email.
 They removed it because people were messing it up and bricking their devices...


----------



## Luckbad

Ah ha! Okay. I just need the correct driver for the Reference 5:
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/RE5/RE5EN.htm
  
 So far it has failed to install.
  
 P.S. The answer is that the Ref 5 didn't need a driver. Windows installed the necessary driver.


----------



## TheDuke990

Does it makes sense to update to the latest firmware version and take a risk to shred the unit ?
 Is it really an improvement going from V1.22 to V2.0 ? My audio-gd unit is a 10.32.
  
 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 Edit: done


----------



## undersys

theduke990 said:


> Does it makes sense to update to the latest firmware version and take a risk to shred the unit ?
> Is it really an improvement going from V1.22 to V2.0 ? My audio-gd unit is a 10.32.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


 
  
 You won't "Shred the unit", you may kill the flash where the F/W is stored.
 You can then just order a new f/w chip from Audio-gd.
 Your location may make the shipping not worth it


----------



## TheDuke990

Thanks but by using this expression "shred the unit" I meant kill the flash (BIOS)


----------



## riffer

I thought the correct term was "Brick"


----------



## norrest

What of TCXO in your`s USB Via 32 using? 
 In my dac TCXO upgrade 20MHz


----------



## norrest

Also, I hear clicks when switching streams DSD / PCM


----------



## McNubbins

I flashed my TCXO upgraded NFB-1(2014) to the v2 firmware. It became noticeably warmer in tonality _and_ more detailed (more soundstage cues and other fine details).
  
 norrest, I'm not sure you're asking if the v2 firmware will solve your problem, but if you are, it likely won't. My NFB-1 still clicks switching between PCM and DSD or stopping and starting DSD manually. If it goes to the next DSD track in an album, there's no click. It's just how it is.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Can someone on here PM me the firmware update tool or send it to my email?  I have tried emailing audio gd but I believe they are on Chinese New Year holiday and wont respond for a while.  Im having issues with my 15.32 in windows 10.  The sound cuts out after a few minutes of playing any audio stream.  Im hoping the new fw can fix these compatibility issues.
  
 Thank you in advance.


----------



## Luckbad

djinferno806 said:


> Can someone on here PM me the firmware update tool or send it to my email?  I have tried emailing audio gd but I believe they are on Chinese New Year holiday and wont respond for a while.  Im having issues with my 15.32 in windows 10.  The sound cuts out after a few minutes of playing any audio stream.  Im hoping the new fw can fix these compatibility issues.
> 
> Thank you in advance.




It could be different from what ours have, which is why they say to send your serial number to them.

What Via chip do you have? If it's the same as mine I can forward the links to you.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

luckbad said:


> It could be different from what ours have, which is why they say to send your serial number to them.
> 
> What Via chip do you have? If it's the same as mine I can forward the links to you.




Hey thanks but I actually ended up getting a response from Kingwa with the link. I already updates the firmware and to the new drivers v2. Everything is good now except YouTube in chrome still stops playing with my 15.32 selected.

Anyway I don't think they use different via chips for their usb32 devices. I just think their eprom firmware is different based on what year you bought your DAC in. I ended up getting a general link and DAC firmware images. I'm now using the latest usb32 driver from their site. Which I couldn't before the firmware update.


----------



## manishex

I have subversion: 0x0100ac0f   on my 2013 DAC.
 Is it possible to update to firmware V2, by using USB32_FW_version2_forDAC.BIN instead of version 1?
 Same goes for drivers, can I update to the 2014+ v2 drivers, and are there any changes in sound?


----------



## Luckbad

manishex said:


> I have subversion: 0x0100ac0f   on my 2013 DAC.
> Is it possible to update to firmware V2, by using USB32_FW_version2_forDAC.BIN instead of version 1?
> Same goes for drivers, can I update to the 2014+ v2 drivers, and are there any changes in sound?


 
  
 Email Audio-GD/Kingwa with your serial number and they can tell you what to use.


----------



## JuicyBruce

mcnubbins said:


> I flashed my TCXO upgraded NFB-1(2014) to the v2 firmware. It became noticeably warmer in tonality _and_ more detailed (more soundstage cues and other fine details).


 
  
 Just upped to V2 on the same DAC and got my opinion down before I read any others. Its connected to an NFB 6 and balanced out to HE500s.
 It seems to have smoothed out that "tapping on the side of an aluminium can with your fingernail" quality that used to really bug me with this setup. A much more even, less fatiguing spread now.
 Also not sure of this is a side effect of the aformentioned but i'm hearing a schitt-ton of bottom end. Bordering on too much and thats coming from a daily 1964-v8 user.


----------



## norrest

After the release of new boards based on the XMOS / Amanero - Kingva is not responsible for the old requirements. Service support older clients - very bad!


----------



## Mahdi8

Plus they no longer sell amanero or xmos for upgrade so we're stuck with VIA


----------



## norrest

Why not sell? Probably due to the MCU problems! Sorry ... And this company was interesting and so spoiled!


----------



## norrest

my dac
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/NFB1S/NFB1SEN.htm


----------



## Mahdi8

No explanation but i did want to buy an amanero module but they say no longer sell them for upgrade


----------



## norrest

Kingwa


----------



## lucianpescaru

I just found out something... newer drivers and firmware for the USB receiver chip VT1731. I updated my NFB11 to the firmware and drivers for Audiotrak DR. DAC3 which uses the same VIA VT1731 chip. May be placebo but it sounds better to me (more natural highs and overall presentation using 24/96 USB). http://audiotrack.net/en/download DL the drivers and firmware for the DAC 3 and play around with it  Now it shows up as Audiotrak Dr DAC 3 but I could not care less. Be patient while you update firmware, it takes a while.
  
 Drivers dated 04.2015 - for Win7 and 8, 8.1 yummy! ASIO latency now measured in samples as it should be. Tested on NFB11, should work with no problems on NFB15. Only downside is that 32bit and 384khz options on the device dissapeared.
  
 edit: the audiotrak dr dac 3 drivers actually work without updating the firmware, I reverted to the original Audio GD firmware 2 due to a random click problem. The 32bit/384khz options are back 
  
 edit2: the latest Audiotrak firmware sounds way better than the Audio GD one, but it has random clicks and also clicks when starting a new track both on ASIO and WASAPI. Bleah, I'll stick to WASAPI for a few days and see if still clicks while playing then will report.
  
 edit3: seems to be click free when ASIO set to 1024 samples 24/96. YMMV.


----------



## aroldan

lucianpescaru said:


> I just found out something... newer drivers and firmware for the USB receiver chip VT1731. I updated my NFB11 to the firmware and drivers for Audiotrak DR. DAC3 which uses the same VIA VT1731 chip. May be placebo but it sounds better to me (more natural highs and overall presentation using 24/96 USB). http://audiotrack.net/en/download DL the drivers and firmware for the DAC 3 and play around with it  Now it shows up as Audiotrak Dr DAC 3 but I could not care less. Be patient while you update firmware, it takes a while.
> 
> Drivers dated 04.2015 - for Win7 and 8, 8.1 yummy! ASIO latency now measured in samples as it should be. Tested on NFB11, should work with no problems on NFB15. Only downside is that 32bit and 384khz options on the device dissapeared.
> 
> ...


 
 Is it reversible? IIRC, Kingwa had internally set the depth to 32 bits in the firmware because it performed/sounded better.


----------



## lucianpescaru

aroldan said:


> Is it reversible? IIRC, Kingwa had internally set the depth to 32 bits in the firmware because it performed/sounded better.


 
  
 Yeah it's reversible. And you have that extra firmware chip in the original package in case something goes wrong which it shouldn't.
  
 edit: Here is the Audio GD firmware: http://uloz.to/xnwzUCpB/audio-gdusb32fwversion2-rar (click download with limitations).


----------



## riffer

lucianpescaru, thanks for posting that firmware and drivers. I was never able to get the USB32 working properly with my new ASRock Z97M Pro4
 motherboard and these did the trick (at least so far).


----------



## norrest

lucianpescaru said:


> Yeah it's reversible. And you have that extra firmware chip in the original package in case something goes wrong which it shouldn't.
> 
> edit: Here is the Audio GD firmware: http://uloz.to/xnwzUCpB/audio-gdusb32fwversion2-rar (click download with limitations).


 
 Old firmware (
 Kingva is GONE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Come Back! I forgive everything!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I think, clicks, pops and / or drop-outs For DSD thats why - 
 http://www.audio-gd.com/audio/DSDDACEN.htm 
 "Too clever" and  simplified  schemeby  and PCM/DSD selector,  and now can not do anything!


----------



## lucianpescaru

norrest said:


> Old, or new firmware?


 
  
 Old firmware. 09.2014.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Need help. Got my NFB-11 today and after installing the drivers, restarting PC and powering on the DAC, according to the manual Windows should install drivers but it doesn't for me.
  
 Tried changing USB ports and installing the drivers agin, but nothing happens..
  
 EDIT: Reinstalled the drivers again and success, after the initial installation and rebooting to Windows, after powering up Windows (10) installed the device but now when I go to VIA Asio it shows as "SPDIF Interface", not "USB interface". Weird..


----------



## rwpritchett

Try a different good quality USB cable. My NFB-15 will not work with certain USB cables.


----------



## lucianpescaru

giantasspanda said:


> EDIT: Reinstalled the drivers again and success, after the initial installation and rebooting to Windows, after powering up Windows (10) installed the device but now when I go to VIA Asio it shows as SPDIF Interface, not "USB interface". Weird..


 
  
 It is normal. Same here with both the NFB15 and the NFB11.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

lucianpescaru said:


> It is normal. Same here with both the NFB15 and the NFB11.


 
 Okay. Thanks. And yes, it seems to be working just fine now. And sounds amazing.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

No wait. Foobar works just fine but can't get any sound from anything other (movie files, games etc.) ?


----------



## lucianpescaru

giantasspanda said:


> No wait. Foobar works just fine but can't get any sound from anything other (movie files, games etc.) ?


 
  
 Again  Set the 'what-windows-called your dac device' as default device in 'Playback Devices' (right click the Speaker icon in the taskbar).


----------



## GiantAssPanda

I did. It is.

 Weird. Could have swear Spotify was working correctly when I first fired it up. Now Foobar works and so does Chrome (watched some videos from youtube) but video files and games are a no go.
  
 Woops, my bad. I had also selected it as the default communications device which messed it up. Now Windows sounds are also working.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

No, something's definitely still off. Was listening to Spotify and everything was working fine but then all of a sudden Spotify lost sound and couldn't get any sound from video files either.
  
 Right now Windows sounds, foobar and Chrome work just fine. What the hell's going on? Are the drivers really this abysmal?
  
 EDIT: Also played some Witcher 3 and the sounds are ok. But nothing from MPC-HC or Spotify.. What..
  


rwpritchett said:


> Try a different good quality USB cable. My NFB-15 will not work with certain USB cables.


 I'll try this to see if there's any difference.


----------



## Luckbad

If you're using ASIO in foobar2000, you're not going to get sound from anywhere else. This is intentional and is desirable, as it gets exclusive use of the device and nothing else can disrupt the signal.
  
 If you try ASIO in foobar2000 or any other program (and sometimes WASAPI or Kernel streaming, but it depends on the device), then try to play sounds from elsewhere, it's not going to work.
  
 You need to close foobar2000, then relaunch anything you want to get sound from.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

luckbad said:


> If you're using ASIO in foobar2000, you're not going to get sound from anywhere else. This is intentional and is desirable, as it gets exclusive use of the device and nothing else can disrupt the signal.
> 
> If you try ASIO in foobar2000 or any other program (and sometimes WASAPI or Kernel streaming, but it depends on the device), then try to play sounds from elsewhere, it's not going to work.
> 
> You need to close foobar2000, then relaunch anything you want to get sound from.


 
 Actually I was getting bunch of issues like audio stuttering in gaming as well and all my problems were resolved by changing to another USB cable. No issues since last night. Will report back if I encounter any more but so far so good.


----------



## norrest

But there is someone who has staged an updated version on amanero?
 I would like to install a custom version. Buy the card at Taobao.
 But I saw that under the usb-32 has two additional wires. What kind of wire?


----------



## lucianpescaru

Here's the latest VIA firmware from AudioGD http://uloz.to/xgPUZioy/audio-gdusb32fwversion3-rar (click on download with limitations) , the FirmwareLinux1.bin sounds best, similar to the Dr DAC 3 firmware from audiotrak so no need for that anymore. 32bit options also gone, guess 24 bit is processed more accurately inside.


----------



## mowglycdb

lucianpescaru said:


> Here's the latest VIA firmware from AudioGD http://uloz.to/xgPUZioy/audio-gdusb32fwversion3-rar (click on download with limitations) , the FirmwareLinux1.bin sounds best, similar to the Dr DAC 3 firmware from audiotrak so no need for that anymore. 32bit options also gone, guess 24 bit is processed more accurately inside.




32 bit was already erased in version 2. Still hasn't appeared on the website though


----------



## chucky27

mowglycdb said:


> 32 bit was already erased in version 2. Still hasn't appeared on the website though


 
  
 As I recall audio-gdusb32fwversion3 contains only 1 new firmware FirmwareLinux1.bin, which was a test firmware aimed to fix some compatibility issues in Linux. It was available on audio-gd main page for short time. Other firmware files in the package are the same as in "public" audio-gdusb32fwversion2.rar package.


----------



## drez

Possible to apply firmware update under Windows 10?


----------



## ChaosClouds

Anyone with DI-V3 running on windows 10?
It work flawlessly with windows 7, but now I can't manage to install the driver on windows 10, (instal driver fail, error code: 0x0, 0x0).


----------



## Mahdi8

You need to disable driver signature enforcement in windows 10 or 8 to install the driver


----------



## norrest

*FirmwareLinux1.bin *
*Are this firmware support DSD? *


----------



## norrest

I try to test - yes! DSD work! 
 But nevermind - click`s pops still have (


----------



## Suopermanni

Has anyone got this error message before?


----------



## Botudi

suopermanni said:


> Has anyone got this error message before?


 

 ​just manually install the driver (through device manager - update driver) directing the installation to the vista64 folder which is located in the folder containing the installation kit for the usb32 driver supplied by audio GD. You should find it in the: viaudusb ------ driver folder alongside vista, winxp and winxp64 folders.


----------



## Suopermanni

botudi said:


> ​just manually install the driver (through device manager - update driver) directing the installation to the vista64 folder which is located in the folder containing the installation kit for the usb32 driver supplied by audio GD. You should find it in the: viaudusb ------ driver folder alongside vista, winxp and winxp64 folders.




Thanks, got it working!


----------



## Ultrahero

I manually installed the driver through device manager and it worked.  Playback devices shows SPDIF Interface when i Power on my Audio-GD Compass 2.  I put it as Default Device.  When I play a youtube video, you can see the volume bar go up and down in SPDIF Interface and in volume mixer.  I tested with Opera, Chromeand with VLC Player.  But my computer doesn't seem to recognize my speakers and headphones, so I don't hear any sounds.  I didn't do any firmware updates.  I use the lowest version drivers.  Previous owner said he used it on his computer for 2 years using windows 7 and he didn't firmware update.  I have windows 10.
  
 Anyone know how I could get windows to recognize the speakers and headphones that are plugged into it.  Thanks.


----------



## i019791

With the Compass 2 as audio device, your headphones & speakers should work when you make the proper selections on the Compass, e.g usb input, H for headphones etc. Of course you must plug your headphones on the Compass.
If you want to use your computer's audio devices (e.g use your computer's headphone out), just select them instead of Compass 2.


----------



## Ultrahero

Thanks for the reply but I only see SPDIF Interface and no speakers or headphones.  I must be doing something wrong or forgot to do something.


----------



## i019791

So when the Compass is not plugged to your PC you see no audio device at all ?
 If yes, you have perhaps disabled the sound card of your PC and you could : plug the Compass, right click on SPDIF Interface, click Show Disabled Devices, Speakers/HP will appear marked disabled, select it, right click, select Enable, then press the Set Default button.


----------



## Ultrahero

That's the problem.  When i click show disabled device, speakers and headphones don't appear even though they're both plugged into the Compass 2.  So the Compass 2 spdif is plugged into usb port and the power cable is plugged into the wall.  Headphones are plugged into the Compass 2.  I installed the drivers.  Previous owner said it worked for him in windows 7 for 2 years.  I must be forgetting something.  I tried all the different drivers and it didn't work.  Anyone had that same problem?


----------



## Mahdi8

ultrahero said:


> That's the problem.  When i click show disabled device, speakers and headphones don't appear even though they're both plugged into the Compass 2.  So the Compass 2 spdif is plugged into usb port and the power cable is plugged into the wall.  Headphones are plugged into the Compass 2.  I installed the drivers.  Previous owner said it worked for him in windows 7 for 2 years.  I must be forgetting something.  I tried all the different drivers and it didn't work.  Anyone had that same problem?


 
 That's a completely wrong assumption your computer will only show the Compass not the devices attached to the compass. compass to headphone and speaker (as preamp I assume) are analog connection a computer has no access to it


----------



## Ultrahero

Ah okay, I understand.  So I'm still not getting sound on my computer with the Audio-GD Compass 2 or Compass 384.  Was wondering what steps you guys did to get yours to work.  Did you simply plug the USB to your computer and installed the right drivers and it worked?  Was wondering why it's not working for me.  If anyone had any ideas.  Thanks.


----------



## Suopermanni

ultrahero said:


> Ah okay, I understand.  So I'm still not getting sound on my computer with the Audio-GD Compass 2 or Compass 384.  Was wondering what steps you guys did to get yours to work.  Did you simply plug the USB to your computer and installed the right drivers and it worked?  Was wondering why it's not working for me.  If anyone had any ideas.  Thanks.


 
  
 Post up a picture of the front and back panel of the unit? If you installed the drivers properly as you said, you should get sound out. The only issue I can see here is that you may have selected the wrong output on the Compass and not on the computer.


----------



## TopmanChief

Hoping someone can help me. I have an Audio-gd 11.32 which I believe was manufactured April 2013 (first 4 digits on the sticker read 1304, plus I bought if from A2A here in Australia in August 2013). I was using it at work (previous laptop), but have had it at home for over a year. Firmware never updated, would rather not attempt it.
  
 I'd like to use it at work again, but I'm having trouble getting the drivers to work and our laptops are pretty heavily locked down these days. The IT guys are helpful, but starting to get reluctant after my initial attempts failed to make it work. 
  
 Laptop is a Lenovo Thinkpad T450 running Windows 7. 99% of the time I stream Tidal in high quality, rest of the music is CD rips, so don't need to support anything above 16/44.1.
  
 I think there are two options:
*1. Get the Audio-gd drivers working*
 So far I've tried the usb32v1.22 and usb32v2.0 versions. Even if the driver install appeared to work, I couldn't figure out how to get the ASIO stuff set up (all instructions refer to Foobar, which I'd rather avoid). Plus, when it did happen to appear to install correclty, upon re-boot the driver kept failing. 
 I'm sure there used to be a video on the Audio-gd website, with the voiceover in english (Kingwa I believe) and the software/wizards in chinese. This is what I followed last time (when I had admin rights, also on a Win7 PC), but I can no longer find it. 
  
 If anyone can point me to a simple set of instructions, including which driver to load and what to load to make the ASIO portion work, it would be highly appreciated.
  
*2. Generic, non-Audio-gd drivers.*
 I don't think this is a real thing, or at least I haven't been able to find any, but I don't need to play files above 16/44.1. Given that Macs don't need any drivers and my 11.32 is plug and play on a Mac, is there any way to mimic this capability on a PC? 
  
 Any help would be great. If I can't get it working, I might have to sell it and buy something else - which seems quite ridiculous. 
  
 Thanks,
 Corey


----------



## riffer

topmanchief said:


> Hoping someone can help me. I have an Audio-gd 11.32 which I believe was manufactured April 2013 (first 4 digits on the sticker read 1304, plus I bought if from A2A here in Australia in August 2013). I was using it at work (previous laptop), but have had it at home for over a year. Firmware never updated, would rather not attempt it.
> 
> I'd like to use it at work again, but I'm having trouble getting the drivers to work and our laptops are pretty heavily locked down these days. The IT guys are helpful, but starting to get reluctant after my initial attempts failed to make it work.
> 
> ...


 

 Somewhere buried in this thread or one of the other Audio-gd threads is a link to the Audiotrak drivers/firmware.  I could never get the Audio-gd drivers to work with my new motherboard, but these worked fine.  You will lose some resolution though.


----------



## Greggo

Wow! I wish I would have seen this thread before I bought a used NFB-1.... it does not even work on my MacBook, the first DAC of many other brands/models over the years that have always just fired up and worked in the past. I thought USB stopped being complicated and unreliable about 6 years ago but I guess I was wrong. Very disappointed...
  
 ...UPDATE: Well, after more fiddling around it turns out a short USB cable did the trick!  Still, very gun shy now about any DAC and getting USB to work well, sometimes this hobby feels like continuous troubleshooting more than audio and music


----------



## desik

Hi guys, don't know if this was discussed before.
  
 I have an Audio-GD DI2014, Win7. I cannot change the digital volume from Windows. Asked Kingwa, he said that volume change firmware was old and they didn't keep it. This sound strange to me. How can Windows volume have anything to do with firmware? The bigger problem is that now I cannot use system-wide EQ like Equalizer APO either. Without it LCD-X are completely not fun.
  
 Was anyone able to make digital volume work?


----------



## desik

hun7er said:


> I had a problem under Windows 7, I can't change the volume from Windows.
> 
> Somedoby had this issue ?


 
 Hi, I have the same issue. Did you find a solution?
  
 The bigger problem is that global EQ software like EqualizerAPO also doesn't work. I spent some days equalizing my LCD-X and it sounds so much better. Would be silly to give up DI2014 because of this.
  
 I also tried to use a virtual sound card software, like *VB-CABLE* to cheat the driver. Same result. If I change volume from windows there's no effect.


----------



## norrest

luckbad said:


> Very interesting. Bookmarked and I'll try it out at some point.


 
 I dont like windows! 
 With linux and mpd sound better! 
DIY
 So are have some one new firmware? !!


----------



## Doomed

Hey today arrived my audio-gd nfb-11 but i got issues with driver instal on windows 10, it says instal driver fail, error code: 0x0, 0x0 i googled a little bit and it looks like i should have disable driver signature enforcement, i think i have done it but it still fails to instal drivers on my win 10, any1 got suggestion? i got 2014 version of nfb-11 i think.


----------



## Mahdi8

Skip the via installer if you still have that extract the driver and manually select the driver from device manager


----------



## Alucard-

Well I have a nfb-10es2 from 2013 I bought second hand. Drivers were always a pain to install but I manually force installed it on my old  z68 motherboard on win 7 64bit, and it was fine after for years, besides the odd power cycle. Last year I upgraded to Skylake with a new Gigabyte z170x gaming 5 board, it's suppose to have a special usb dac port. It always pissed me off I could never get it to work over usb properly. It would play a bit and stop or freeze or blue screen.

 I tried the other Audiotrak Dr DAC 3 compatible drivers, worked a bit better but still couldn't consistently play a whole song in foobar without crapping out. So I ended giving up and settling for optical out from my onboard for a year since it just worked. I thought it may have been due to my 2600k to 6700k old windows 7 system swap without reinstalling but I was wrong. I flash the DACv2 firmware and installed the latest 2014V3 drivers without issue. Everything seems to be working good now. I should have flashed the firmware earlier, but I blamed my 2011 win 7 install.

It sounds alot cleaner and detailed now. Maybe the special dac usb port helped too. I was getting tempted to get the NFB*-*28.38 for the 9038pro. Thanks for uploading the firmware.


----------



## svfoo123

Alucard- said:


> Well I have a nfb-10es2 from 2013 I bought second hand. Drivers were always a pain to install but I manually force installed it on my old  z68 motherboard on win 7 64bit, and it was fine after for years, besides the odd power cycle. Last year I upgraded to Skylake with a new Gigabyte z170x gaming 5 board, it's suppose to have a special usb dac port. It always pissed me off I could never get it to work over usb properly. It would play a bit and stop or freeze or blue screen.
> 
> I tried the other Audiotrak Dr DAC 3 compatible drivers, worked a bit better but still couldn't consistently play a whole song in foobar without crapping out. So I ended giving up and settling for optical out from my onboard for a year since it just worked. I thought it may have been due to my 2600k to 6700k old windows 7 system swap without reinstalling but I was wrong. I flash the DACv2 firmware and installed the latest 2014V3 drivers without issue. Everything seems to be working good now. I should have flashed the firmware earlier, but I blamed my 2011 win 7 install.
> 
> It sounds alot cleaner and detailed now. Maybe the special dac usb port helped too. I was getting tempted to get the NFB*-*28.38 for the 9038pro. Thanks for uploading the firmware.


----------



## svfoo123

I have a NFB 28 and windows will not install the driver. I have tried manually installing it and it does not work. When I try to update the firmware the NFB does not show up to update. Has anyone else has similar issues? I have contacted KINGWA about sending the unit back to China.


----------



## KneelJung

I'm having trouble installing nfb 15 drivers on a new computer. Emailed Kingwa prior to purchase with SN#, and he told me to use drivers for units shipped between 26 May and 14 August 2014 (2014 V3).
Keep getting error message. Spent a good amount of time with Acer tech yesterday, and he told me it was a software issue with Microsoft. Spent about an hour with Microsoft tech,and he couldn't resolve issue either. Scheduled a call back for today with a higher level tech. Tech did call, but decided he needed to do some research. Still hasn't called back. Anyway tried installing drivers again on my own with unit unconnected. Didn't get error message, but it wouldn't let me click finish. Said drivers connected successfully, but just got that little circle spinning, and spinning, and spinning. Waiting for a response from Kingwa too.


----------



## KneelJung

I cant get drivers for NFB 15 to install on new computer. Going from Windows 7 on a Compaq to Windows 10 on an Acer. Successfully downloaded the drivers twice on the Compaq. Once when I received the NFB 15 new, and once when I had to reset the Compaq back to factory. Not sure what the issues are now. Anyway as I stated in the post above emailed Kingwa prior to purchase, and he emailed back with drivers to use based on serial number of unit. Clicking through the wizard gets me to a point where a box pops up attempting to initialize, then another box pops up that says installed components none...failed to install components. clicking next from that box gets me to the finish screen that has a note that says:

One of components aren't installed successfully to system. Check Log File.

I have no idea where log file is or what I'm looking for. Anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## Errymoose (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi guys.

I have a NFB-1 purchased in June 2014.  I was using it on optical, but I want to install the USB drivers.
I downloaded the original package they sent me and the drivers report that it has installed, the devices is listed in windows as 'SPDIF Interface' and when it is the active device, no sound at all.

No idea what's gone wrong.  Fantastic dac, just really wish they could sort out drivers so i didn't have to spend hours on this...


EDIT: I can hear the power supply click as I start playing sound and it gets a signal, but there's nothing coming out.  Definitely seems like not a cable/device issue.  Just shoddy drivers...


----------



## McNubbins

I just installed the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update... Can you see where this is going?

My NFB-1 (2014 edition using VIA USB interface) wasn't recognized at first. Then after a reboot Windows saw it again, but it didn't work. It would only output a soft static hiss. 

Tried to tell Windows to reinstall the VIA USB driver and that didn't seem to work, because it thought it had the best driver already installed.

I went into Device Manager, manually uninstalled the audio-gd device and rebooted with the DAC off. When Windows was fully loaded, I turned on the DAC and it was recognized perfectly, as if nothing ever happened.

So yeah, it's the ol' turn-it-off-and-on-again. 

Just like my brother in frustration Errymoose, I love the DAC but I'm really disappointed with how it seems to interact with Windows. Honestly, I'm inclined to blame Microsoft more than Audio-gd when I hear about driverless Linux and Mac solutions just working properly without a fuss.

Out of curiosity (I'm not in the market for another DAC), is anybody using an Amanero-equipped Audio-gd DAC that has experience with the old VIA solution? I'm curious to hear if Windows plays any nicer with it.


----------



## blackcatSVK

Hi, been long time since last post but I wonder Kingwa still supports this topic?

I'm using M7, last time with Windows 7, everything working perfectly. With the same mobo, I upgraded to Windows 10 and everything still fine despite of tricky steps to install the driver.
Yesterday I changed my mobo, I cannot make the M7 working anymore.

With SETUP, always failed, with Device Manager, the windows recognizes the device.
However, in foobar, if I use VIA ASIO, music just plays 2-3s before interrupted.
If I use ASIO4AALL, music plays, but it just miss a beat every 3-4s.
WASAPI and DS is not working at all.
I tried all available drivers on AudioGD website, nothing improved.

Any help?


----------



## riffer

blackcatSVK said:


> Hi, been long time since last post but I wonder Kingwa still supports this topic?
> 
> I'm using M7, last time with Windows 7, everything working perfectly. With the same mobo, I upgraded to Windows 10 and everything still fine despite of tricky steps to install the driver.
> Yesterday I changed my mobo, I cannot make the M7 working anymore.
> ...



Try it into a USB 2 port.


----------



## blackcatSVK

riffer said:


> Try it into a USB 2 port.



You mean USB 2.0, yes I did it, with USB 3.1, same issue.


----------



## Imaya

Constant headaches with USB since day 1. I ended up going with Optical, which works flawlessly, but is not the high rate I signed up for by getting an NFB-11.

Between the blue screens from the VIA drivers and USB audio just plain NOT working, I have regretted this DAC choice since I got it. I wish I had the positive audio experience that others have had, but the drivers are unstable and a mess. I just got some Sennheiser HD 650 for xmas I would love to try, but alas, still cannot get this DAC working right. Tried to install the drivers again, manually. They install. Show as installed. Multiple reboots swapping between the Audio GD and the generic, and still nothing. Sometimes I get a tiny bit of the windows startup sound, then nada. Been searching through Head-Fi, making sure everything is right. It is. Windows 10 64 bit. Anniversary update is installed and likely a part of the issue. USB 2 port. Tried swapping USB cords. Foobar and regular sound are not working. Tried DS and WASPI. ASIO has always caused problems, so I didn't bother. I think those might have bluescreened too, but I don't recall.

Another oddity is that even with the correct Audio GD drivers installed, I cannot select higher than 24 bit rate in Windows. Shouldn't this go to 32? Or only with ASIO drivers?

When drivers are installed, I end up with two output devices; Speakers and a digital out. Neither work. I also end up with numerous entries in the input devices. Tried disabling these, did nothing.

Someone mentioned a firmware update helped. I am up for anything at this point. I have the NFB-11 (2014) with the TXCO.

Trying a full uninstall I guess... let's see...


----------



## Imaya

Imaya said:


> Constant headaches with USB since day 1. I ended up going with Optical, which works flawlessly, but is not the high rate I signed up for by getting an NFB-11.
> 
> Between the blue screens from the VIA drivers and USB audio just plain NOT working, I have regretted this DAC choice since I got it. I wish I had the positive audio experience that others have had, but the drivers are unstable and a mess. I just got some Sennheiser HD 650 for xmas I would love to try, but alas, still cannot get this DAC working right. Tried to install the drivers again, manually. They install. Show as installed. Multiple reboots swapping between the Audio GD and the generic, and still nothing. Sometimes I get a tiny bit of the windows startup sound, then nada. Been searching through Head-Fi, making sure everything is right. It is. Windows 10 64 bit. Anniversary update is installed and likely a part of the issue. USB 2 port. Tried swapping USB cords. Foobar and regular sound are not working. Tried DS and WASPI. ASIO has always caused problems, so I didn't bother. I think those might have bluescreened too, but I don't recall.
> 
> ...



*Deep breath*

Googled my brains out, came up with two things;
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ma...icrosoft-class-drivers-for-usb-audio-devices/

No, they do not work with my NFB-11. Get a stop code. Windows only wants to load the regular USB 1 drivers, which of course is wrong and doesn't work.

Swapped cables in circles too, I have 5 of them. None worked. When I used Audio GD drivers, constantly disconnected and reconnected the device. Swapped ports, nope.

Also tried from a previous post in this thread:



lucianpescaru said:


> I just found out something... newer drivers and firmware for the USB receiver chip VT1731. I updated my NFB11 to the firmware and drivers for Audiotrak DR. DAC3 which uses the same VIA VT1731 chip. May be placebo but it sounds better to me (more natural highs and overall presentation using 24/96 USB). http://audiotrack.net/en/download DL the drivers and firmware for the DAC 3 and play around with it  Now it shows up as Audiotrak Dr DAC 3 but I could not care less. Be patient while you update firmware, it takes a while.
> 
> Drivers dated 04.2015 - for Win7 and 8, 8.1 yummy! ASIO latency now measured in samples as it should be. Tested on NFB11, should work with no problems on NFB15. Only downside is that 32bit and 384khz options on the device dissapeared.
> 
> ...



Website has moved. I got the drivers from:
http://audiotrack.co.kr/en/drivers/1338

Did NOT do a firmware update. Had to remove Audio GD drivers and manually add this driver. Windows took it. Same issues as before, didn't even see high bit rate.

Just for giggles, I did what everyone said NOT to do-- plugged into USB 3.0 port.

IT WORKED. Windows recognized it as Audio GD even without the drivers installed (it showed as just a USB Audio Device before), which means it read the device info correctly for the first time. Even lets me set it to 32 bit. YES.

*sigh*

So, ya, try USB 3 ports. Make sure you have the latest chipset for your motherboard too. Apparently, sometimes, there are exceptions to the rule to not use USB 3.

Of course, I have the same relay problem as all others of NFB-11; that click that cuts off the first second or so of audio when coming from silence. Need to go back to the original NFB-11 impression thread to find the post about how to cut the wires and take care of that:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...14-delivery-impression-thread.624517/page-113

I will report back regarding stability of this driver, since the ones provided by Audio GD are so unstable. I have my fingers crossed on this one... There is even a "BSOD fix" driver for the AudioTrak, which I hope was rolled into this version.


----------



## blackcatSVK

blackcatSVK said:


> Hi, been long time since last post but I wonder Kingwa still supports this topic?
> 
> I'm using M7, last time with Windows 7, everything working perfectly. With the same mobo, I upgraded to Windows 10 and everything still fine despite of tricky steps to install the driver.
> Yesterday I changed my mobo, I cannot make the M7 working anymore.
> ...



Kingwa please, do you have solution .
Anyone still has the firmware tools? I would try to update FW and let see what happens, the link on AudioGD website was invalid.
Thanks.


----------



## Imaya

Responding back to let those with the Blue Screen issues with Audio GD Via 32 bit drivers know the results of the AudioTrak drivers.

Work great! No blue screens. Does occasionally disconnect and reconnect, though that might be something else and is so brief it hasn't been a concern yet. I will troubleshoot it more later. Much preferred over a blue screen, however. My PC did lock up the other day while it slept, so there is something odd in them. But, once again, same functionality and no blue screens is an improvement so far.


----------



## HoJ76

Hello, I have a Audio-gd 2.32.
Can I use this on from pc to dac with usb cable to listen on Tidal or Spotify?


----------



## JimJames

Yesterday I received my r2r11 and I've been having this issue in which a sort of popping (like the cracks you hear on many vinyl records but more annoying) occurs all throughout any song  I play, be it VLC, Foobar or youtube. Happens in both low and high gain. After installing the Amanero driver from this webpage: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/Amanero/AmaneroEN.htm it occurs with less frequency but still it's too damn frequent. Between today and tomorrow I'll go and buy a new USB cable (a cheap one anyway) and see if that's the problem. Anybody had the same issue? Can I get some help please?


----------



## guilders0 (Dec 6, 2018)

can one of you remind me of the link to download firmwares?

I have the r2r7he and am interested into trying the new v3 firmware, even though I do not know what benefit it brings, if someone has any kind of information, would be welcome


----------



## conquerator2

guilders0 said:


> can one of you rzremi me of the link to download firmwares?
> 
> I have the r2r7he and am interested into trying the new v3 firmware, even though I do not know what benefit it brings, if someone has any kind of information, would be welcome


Email Audio-gd directly. They'll provide the firmware directly and answer any questions :]


----------



## guilders0

I did, but I found once the link somewhere on the forum.
If I don't like it or need to downgrade, I like to have the link with all versions


----------



## Athi (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi!
Had the same problems with my Audio-gd Compass 2 (ES9018) with VIA32 on Windows 10.
Replaced the board on Amanero Combo384 and works 1 year already perfectly, no problems with work and drivers! In addition, the sound is noticeably improved! Replacement took about 10 minutes, the soldering iron to solder the wires I observe the same marking as that of the native board. Board  is worth $29 on aliexpress.


----------



## Shankdoodle

Please help manually tried it through device manager. Also tried to delete it and re download it but it won't let me download the setup says 0 space required. I just built a new pc and used the same hard drive? Is that the issue? Tried to delete all the folders but I need system admin permission and I cant seem to get it to work. Tried it on my laptop and everything works fine.


----------



## max079

Athi said:


> Hi!
> Had the same problems with my Audio-gd Compass 2 (ES9018) with VIA32 on Windows 10.
> Replaced the board on Amanero Combo384 and works 1 year already perfectly, no problems with work and drivers! In addition, the sound is noticeably improved! Replacement took about 10 minutes, the soldering iron to solder the wires I observe the same marking as that of the native board. Board  is worth $29 on aliexpress.


did you click in the 2nd picture and choosen the files you wpuld like to install? if you press the enter as it captured it will not install anything, because nothing is choosen.


----------



## hucifer (Aug 2, 2022)

conquerator2 said:


> Email Audio-gd directly. They'll provide the firmware directly and answer any questions :]



I emailed them, explained the fact that their drivers don't work and  and got a reply from Kingwa which simply said "I have no idea what cause the issue". Great, now my NFB-15 is a glorified paperweight because I've tried all of their USB drivers, including the Firmware tool, as well as the Amanero and AudioTrak drivers, and absolutely nothing works.


Shankdoodle said:


> Please help manually tried it through device manager. Also tried to delete it and re download it but it won't let me download the setup says 0 space required. I just built a new pc and used the same hard drive? Is that the issue? Tried to delete all the folders but I need system admin permission and I cant seem to get it to work. Tried it on my laptop and everything works fine.


This is the exact same issue I'm having on Windows 11. No idea why the driver isn't being acknowledged by Windows.


----------



## capetownwatches

Sorry to hear of your issues.

FWIW my 2017 NFB11.32 installed first time and has been trouble free through a number of installations, WIN7, WIN10 and WIN11.

Considering how sensitive the USB32 drivers are, I'm a lucky camper but that doesn't help you.
It seems that most users "solved" their issues by trial and error - simply go through every process you can think of and hopefully something sticks.

Best of luck.


----------



## hucifer (Aug 27, 2022)

It's true, the USB drivers have always been finnicky, but I've always managed to get them working without too much bother. I think I've hit the end of the road this time, though.

Luckily, another user in another thread gave me the good idea of getting a USB > optical converter instead, which should help me get around the issue.

*Update*: The Douk U2 Mini works perfectly, so my audio chain is now Laptop > U2 (via USB) > NFB-15 (via optical) > Headphones out. Just had to install the driver package here: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1ZjWBDD5Te-a8O64fCstuOKIwGRo766wD?usp=sharing


----------



## capetownwatches

hucifer said:


> It's true, the USB drivers have always been finnicky, but I've always managed to get them working without too much bother. I think I've hit the end of the road this time, though.
> 
> Luckily, another user in another thread gave me the good idea of getting a USB > optical converter instead, which should help me get around the issue.


I use a Resonessence Concero as DDC between PC and NFB11.32 for everything barring DSD playback and S/PDIF definitely sounds best to my ears.

Be advised that I only use the Audio-gd as a pure DAC with output fixed to the amp of my choice.
It is a far better DAC than amp IMHO.


----------

